# 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !! - Eure Werte [Sammelthread]



## babajager (18. Januar 2006)

Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml


Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

yaay, neue bilder angucken! *g*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Minimum System Recommendations

Intel® or AMD® compatible processor 2.5GHz or higher 
DirectX® 9 compatible graphics adapter with Pixel Shader 2.0 support or later, and graphics memory of 256 MB minimum* 
1GB of system RAM or more - 1.5GB of free hard disk space 
Windows® XP operating system with latest Service Packs and updates installed 
DirectX® 9.0c December 2005 or later 
Microsoft Excel® 2000, 2003 or XP for some 3DMark functionality 
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for some 3DMark functionality

... oO

MfG Jimini


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> yaay, neue bilder angucken! *g*


  
Ich saug grad


----------



## vinc (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Juhu, der Schwanzvergleich geht in eine neue Runde...


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

http://badct.4players.de:1337/news.php?newsid=984

da lad ich grad mit fullspeed


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Da war ich zu langsam, hab den auch gerade entdeckt. 
Boah, 576,60 MB.  

Ich lade fast mit meiner Bandbreite(DSL 1000) derzeit mit 121 kb.


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> http://badct.4players.de:1337/news.php?newsid=984
> 
> da lad ich grad mit fullspeed


musstest du das sagen? da saug ch auch und schon lange nicht mehr mit fullspeed.


----------



## BunGEe (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Yeah neue Diashow.
Obwohl ich mir ja lieber Urlaubsbilder angucke.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tschuldigung, wollte nur mal hilfreich hier sein, aber darf man ja nicht, ok, also leute, vergesst den scheiss link, da saug ihr mit max. 0,2kb/s, der ist totalscheisse


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, nein, so habe ich das nicht gemeint. nur dass unser speed jetzt sinkt, weil mehr leute von da saugen.
war doch nicht böse gemeint! 
muss auch nicht so sein, wenn das ding stabil bleibt.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm.. ok, editiere mal die links raus, haste was zu tun bis dein download fertsch ist^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*Mir regeln des jetzt wie sich's g'hoert - wie Maenner halt so mach'ng:
Und ich sag': Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, die Stimmung kocht gleich ueber
Wir packen uns're Rohre aus und messen das Kaliber.
Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, so macht mer des als Mann.
Mit Wortverdreh'n und diskutier'n fang ich erst gar net an! *


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hm.. ok, editiere mal die links raus, haste was zu tun bis dein download fertsch ist^^


nein nein, im moment läuft's ja stabil. bin froh, wenn der download überhaupt fertig wird, der erste ist abgebrochen nach ein paar minuten.


----------



## jediknight1 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alle Mirror sind grade total langsam. Das nervt nur noch. Hab DSL 2000 und das geht nur in ISDN-Speed.


----------



## Auron555 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Bonkic am 18.01.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mir regeln des jetzt wie sich's g'hoert - wie Maenner halt so mach'ng:
> Und ich sag': Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, die Stimmung kocht gleich ueber
> Wir packen uns're Rohre aus und messen das Kaliber.
> Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, so macht mer des als Mann.
> Mit Wortverdreh'n und diskutier'n fang ich erst gar net an! *



LOL


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Bonkic am 18.01.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mir regeln des jetzt wie sich's g'hoert - wie Maenner halt so mach'ng:
> Und ich sag': Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, die Stimmung kocht gleich ueber
> Wir packen uns're Rohre aus und messen das Kaliber.
> Hose runter - Schwanzvergleich, so macht mer des als Mann.
> Mit Wortverdreh'n und diskutier'n fang ich erst gar net an! *


geiles lied! ♪♫♪♪♫


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				jediknight1 am 18.01.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na hab dsl2000 und lad mit 185kb/s und in 30min fertsch^^


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> na hab dsl2000 und lad mit 185kb/s und in 30min fertsch^^


immer noch? ich nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm ok.. sind jetzt 182kb/s, so alle 5min 1-2kb/s weniger


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Erstmal eine Woche warten,sonst laden wir noch in einer Woche 

Auf den finnischen Servern schafft man 100 KByte/s


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, bei mir gehts auch von 330 stetig runter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schisshase (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Mir sind jetzt schon 2 FTP-Server flöten gegangen. Jetzt saug ich in aller ruhe per Torrrent.


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.01.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ihr säcke!  
ich könnte noch viel schneller ziehen und bin längst auf 126kb/s unten. 

@schisshase: hab jetzt auch den BT-client angeworfen, ist mir zu blöd mit den lahmen leitungen.


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich saug schon die ganze Zeit mit 235kb/s  
Ich sag aber nicht wo  
Edit: jetzt bin ich fertig, jetzt könnt ihrs wissen: Bei Guru3D.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Downloadmanager -> 237kb/sec (2Mbit)


----------



## Intelkiller (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				ZAM am 18.01.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Downloadmanager -> 237kb/sec (2Mbit)




ich saug mit voller bandbreite 243Kb/sec mit dsl 2000


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

hab noch  120mb in 11min vor mir bei 179kb/s... puh *daumendrück*


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Intelkiller am 18.01.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ZAM am 18.01.2006 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetten können ab jetzt abgegeben werden, welcher Hersteller als erstes einen "neuen" Treiber für den Benchmark rausbringt.

Und:
So, schnellschnell einen "User-Score-Benchmark2006"-Fred eröffnen.. LOOOOOS!!


(überlass ich anderen)


----------



## I_N_T (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Schisshase am 18.01.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind jetzt schon 2 FTP-Server flöten gegangen. Jetzt saug ich in aller ruhe per Torrrent.




Ehm darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen wo ihr die Torrent Links her habt? Ich find nämlich keinen    Sogar Google spuckt dazu nix aus.

 MfG


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				I_N_T am 18.01.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen wo ihr die Torrent Links her habt? Ich find nämlich keinen    Sogar Google spuckt dazu nix aus.
> 
> MfG


ganz unten auf der mirrorliste. und ganz oben auch.


----------



## babajager (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.01.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint alles etwas überlastet zu sein bin bei Gamershell gerade bei 86 Kbs


----------



## I_N_T (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 18.01.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> I_N_T am 18.01.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aaahhh bin blind    danke


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hat schon einer nen Durchlauf hinter sich? Wie schauts aus?
Punkte? *g*

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon einer nen Durchlaufg hinter sich? Wie schauts aus?
> Punkte? *g*
> 
> MFG INU.ID




na bin jetzt fertig mit laden, grad am installieren und dann kanns losgehen *popcornholengehundbierchen*


----------



## Soki (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.01.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Minimum System Recommendations
> 
> ...
> 
> MfG Jimini


Danke, dann kann ich mir den Download ja sparen


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Edit: Hm, ich dachte mein DirectX wäre auf dem neusten Stand. Aber wenn ich das Update vom 3DMark06 nicht installiere bekomme ich ne Fehlermeldung...

Und wenn ich den Bench starte reagiert mein System für genau 15 Sekunden nicht mehr, sogar die Uhr bleibt stehen. Oo

Der CPU test is ja wohl Hammer.   
Selbst mit einem DuaCore bekomme ich max. 1 (-2?) Fps...  

Ansonsten: Die meisten Grafik-Benches sind vom Vorgänger übernommen und wurden lediglich grafisch etwas aufgewertet.


----------



## Dimebag (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				babajager am 18.01.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.01.2006 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL

Hier wird schon der Download zum Schwanzvergleich


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Sodala:

Mein PC:
CPU XP 3900+ (200x12,5)
1 GB Ram
6800le @16/6    350MHz Chip/800Ram

Punkte:

Insgesamt:   2356
SM 2.0:  962
HDR/SM 3: 959
CPU: 851

Frage: läuft eigentlich bei irgendjemandem die CPU-Tests annehmbar? Ich hab da immer 0-1 FPS


----------



## I_N_T (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon einer nen Durchlauf hinter sich? Wie schauts aus?
> Punkte? *g*
> 
> MFG INU.ID




Also ich komme mit 
A64 3000 @ 2,4Ghz
1 GB Ram
X800 GTO 256 MB

und 3dMark Standardeinstellungen auf 1383 Punkte.

 MfG


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*wohooo*

2310 Punkte


System:
AMD AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (Winchester) 2000 MHz @ 2500 MHz 
2*512 MB Corsair XMS DIMM 512 MB DDR-400 @ 208MHz
MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum
Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/2400 GeForce 6800 GT @ Ultra
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=34502


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 2310 Punkte


Krass, wieso hab ich mehr Punkte als du?


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

achja....



Gametests:
Öhm, dachte erst ich hätte 3D Mark 2005 gestartet, aber da war doch die 2006. Sind (fast?) die selben Test wie bei 05, tztztz

CPU-Tests: 
What the F*** ist das denn, beim ersten hab ich nur ne Anzeige von FPS 0, kommt nicht mal bis zur 1, nur am ruckeln. Beim zweiten konnte wenigsten die Anzeige die 1 noch erblicken 

Grafiktest: 
Naja, der erste ist wieder aus 2005er Version, die anderen beiden reißen einen nicht so vom Hocker.

FAZIT: Doch ne 3stellige Punktezahl, aber bin echt enttäuscht, lohnt sich nicht, finde ich...


----------



## I_N_T (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodala:
> 
> Mein PC:
> CPU XP 3900+ (200x12,5)
> ...




Wieso kannst du den HDR Test machen? Der is bei mir deaktiviert...  :-o


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				I_N_T am 18.01.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kannst du den HDR Test machen? Der is bei mir deaktiviert...  :-o


Seine Karte kann HDR, deine nicht.


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm... na muss ich mal gucken, vllt. hab ich noch irgendwo kantenglättung an....


----------



## I_N_T (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> I_N_T am 18.01.2006 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine X800 kann kein HDR? Da sieht NFS:MW aber anders aus ^^


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Warum ist die Datei Passwort geschützt, die ich geladen hab?   
Welches Passwort muss ich bei dem Guru3D.com Download eingeben?

Aha, ich hab's gefunden.  
Wozu dieses Passwort? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

452 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score: 214
HDR/SM3.0 Score: N/A
CPU Score: 658

Mein System:
- 2500+ (Original-Takt)
- Radeon 9700 (Originaltakt)
- 1 GB RAM (166 Mhz, Timings hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf)
- Epox 8RDA+ (Nforce2)
- alte Treiber *g*

MfG Jimini

Edit: das System wurde heute morgen gebootet, es liefen also noch ein paar Sachen im Hintergrund (Rainlendar, EvilLyrics, Virenscanner, HDD Health, MBM...)


----------



## Aliboo (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

meiner ist 4096 3DMarks lang.

SM2.0 Score 1612

HDR/SM3.0 Score 1675

CPU Score 1610


signatur rechner simt nicht... muss mal änderm


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Wofür ist den der Patch für den 06er???   

http://www.allround-pc.com/index.php?futuremark/3dmark03.htm


----------



## Aliboo (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Aliboo am 18.01.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> meiner ist 4096 3DMarks lang.
> 
> SM2.0 Score 1612
> 
> ...


----------



## babajager (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> achja....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist mit der Stadt und der Schnee Szene, nicht vorhanden ?


----------



## HankeyX (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.01.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, ich saug grad bei gamershell mit fullspeed, hab aber leider nur dsl1000   
*dsl16000 haben will*   

wie dem auch sei, werde wohl demnächst meine ergebnisse veröffentlichen



Spoiler



und über denn sinn von 3dmark kann man sich ja weiter streiten


----------



## Aliboo (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				babajager am 18.01.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian_Reichelt am 18.01.2006 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin der selben meinung, lohnt sich nicht.
die haben sich eine menge arbeit erspart indem sie die meisten test zu 90% identisch gelassen haben und par dazugefügt...
also von mir eine eindeutige 5.
währe da nicht die schnee szene währe es sogar eine 6...
für alle die eine flatrate haben mal reinschauen lohnt sich aber danach gleich löschen... ist ein programm die man nur einmal starten danach nie wieder...


----------



## Intelkiller (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

ok test fertig ^^

ohne oc oder sonstiges graka treiber: DHzerP0int 81.95

sys
Athlon 64 3000+ 1800Mhz
Geforce 7800gt Gainward
Gigabyte K8NF-9  F10
1024MB Kingston PC 400
Western Digital 2000JB

3357 3Dmarks

Sm2.0 Score  1575
HDR/SM 3.0 Score 1607
CPu Score 713


----------



## Barra-Barra (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hab anfangs mit 200kbs gezogen, jez mit 293kbs. *freu*


----------



## Pa1nk1LLa (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

So hier mein Ergebnis:

Gesamt: *4245*
SM2.0 Score: *1732*
HDR /SM3.0 Score: *1718*
CPU Score: *1559*

System:

AMD X2 3800+
PNY GeForce 7800GTX 256MB
2x 1024 DDR-400 MDT
Asus A8N-SLI
2x 160GB 7200u/min Raid-0

bzw.
http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Scarface.X&skin=


----------



## Peter23 (18. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.






Arg entäuschend.

Der schlechteste 3D Mark bis jetzt.

90% der Szenen stammen aus dem 3DMark 05.
Es gibt eine neue Szene bei dem Grafik Test, der Rest ist nur überarbeitet, mit 
mehr lichtquellen und HDR schätze ich mal. Kein neues "Natur" Schade.


Der Cpu Test ist wieder so ruckelig, dass es keinen Spaß macht in anzusehen.
Ruckelig ist in diesem Fall 0 bis 1 FPS   

Nach dem 3DMark 03 ging es meiner Menung nach Bergab, was einem hier gezeigt wird, habe ich in Spielen schon schöner und flüssiger gesehen.


P.S  3212 Punkte


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Bin zwar sehr enttäuscht vom Mark, da es keine neue Grafikdemo gibt.
Da wurde 3D Mark 05 nur etwas mit Farbe aufpoliert und ein paar nette Effekte.   


Aber vom Benchmarkergebnis war ich erstaunt.


2340 3D Marks

SM 2.0 Score 1248
HDR/SM 3.0 Score 1006
CPU Score 894

War ne "schöne" Diashow.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU Score 894 (XP 3200)


Dafür das der AMD64 ja angeblich viel schneller sein soll (!) als der XP liegst du aber schon deutlich vor einem AMD64 3000+. =>



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU XP 3900+ (200x12,5)
> CPU: 851





			
				Intelkiller am 18.01.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Athlon 64 3000+ 1800Mhz
> CPu Score 713


----------



## tommyl0208 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

lest euch mal den bericht auf computerbase durch, dann werdet ihr sehen , dass der 3d mark kein quatsch ist, sondern zum ersten mal der cpu wieder mehr ins licht rückt!


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das habe ich auch gesehen, aber am Ende standen eben die 2340 3D Marks, auch wenn die CPU Score nur 894 betrug.  
Mein System ist eben sehr gut optimiert.


----------



## Freezeman (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*Juuhuuu, der virtuelle Schwanzvergleich06 ist da!!! *


----------



## Intelkiller (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab jetzt nicht getunt oder programme die im hintergrund liefen ausgemacht. das mach ich nachher mal


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

((( Cornjulio PC )))

AMD64@2,5GHz
2 x 1GB DDR400
2 x 7800GTX

3DMarks:    *5600*
SM2 Score: *3000*
HDR/SM3:   *2900*
CPU Score: *980*

Ich werd später mal schauen welche Werte mein DualCore-System bekommt.  
((( ob sich nur die CPU-Score ändert? )))


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Also hier meine Werte:

4257 3dmarks

SM2.0 Score:                                1721
HDR/SM3.0Score:                       1693
CPU Score:                                   1680

Mein PC (Norton im Hintergrund)

AMD x2 4800
2GB Ram
Geforce 7800 gtx

Also wie ihr seht, sehr magere Werte. Will mal abwarten welche Werte PCG mit ihren vergleichbaren PC erzielen.

Mein Fazit:

Ein verbesserter 3dmark 2005 mit mehr Grafikdetails, und HDR. Nur 2! neue Grafikszenen, fast gleiche (nur mehr Grafikdetails) Demo mit Orchesterunterstützung. 

Ist nicht wert zu downloaden, zudem ist der CPU Test mit 0 FPS ein Witz bei meinem PC. Orientiert euch mit euerer Systemleistung an FarCrY, HL2, oder Fear. Später auch UT2007, vergesst einfach nur den 3dmark.


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ((( Cornjulio PC )))
> 
> AMD64@2,5GHz
> 2 x 1GB DDR400
> ...




Scheint so das 2 7800gtx sehr viel ausmachen, bei Cpu kannst dich an meinem orientieren, bringt nicht viel. Im Grunde nix, höchste Fps war 1 aber nur 3sek lang


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 18.01.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so das 2 7800gtx sehr viel ausmachen, bei Cpu kannst dich an meinem orientieren, bringt nicht viel. Im Grunde nix, höchste Fps war 1 aber nur 3sek lang


Joa, an den Graka-Punkten ändert scheinbar auch ein DualCore nix.
Aber mit einem DualCore bekommt man schon mal die doppelte Punktzahl beim CPU-Score. Inwiefern sich das auf die 3DMarks auswirkt kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.

Edit: wen interessieren die FPS? interessant ist die Score...


----------



## jack-ulm30 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

hab ne gute hardware aber der benchmark bricht mit fehlermeldung ab   

irgentwas nit 3d dll .....   blablabla

mein system    P4 3,4@3,9 Ghz
    graka              6800 GT


----------



## Intelkiller (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				jack-ulm30 am 18.01.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne gute hardware aber der benchmark bricht mit fehlermeldung ab
> 
> irgentwas nit 3d dll .....   blablabla
> 
> ...



installier mal die dx9.0c version die bei dem installer von 3dmark06 bei ist


----------



## HankeyX (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

sooo, hab den bench grad durchlaufen lassen   

Config:

6800GT AGP
P4 3,0Ghz HT - Northwood, 512kb l2; sockel478
MSI 865PE Neo2-PFS PE (intel 865PE)
1GB @ 200mhz, 6-3-3-2,5, Dualchannel
samsung sp2504c

das restliche system steht in der sig und im gamer profil


Hintergrundprogramme:

ZoneAlarm
Anti-Vir (Guard war inaktiv)
Creative Lautsprechersteuerung


Result:

2169 3D Marks

SM2.0 score: 964
HDR/sm3.0: 892
CPU score: 634


so, ich glaub ich hab nix vergessen.....
und hauptsache die games laufen, der bench is 


Edit: achja, der treiber is die forceware 81.95 (systemleistung: Hoch, AA und AF auf anwendungsgesteuert)
irgendwie kommt mir das ergebnis etwas schwach vor, aber was solls


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Intelkiller am 18.01.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 18.01.2006 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hab ich mal die ganzen Hintergrundprogramme ausgemacht und den 82.12er installiert:

Gesamt: 2526
SM2.0: 1072
HDR: 992
CPU: 904

Hab mich gesteigert, aber @maxx2003: bist du sicher, dass du nen AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Standardtakt hast?   Ansonsten ist der Murks total


----------



## Intelkiller (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Intelkiller am 18.01.2006 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab nen xp mit 2,2ghz gefunden der hat 773 pkt http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1710


----------



## jack-ulm30 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				jack-ulm30 am 18.01.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne gute hardware aber der benchmark bricht mit fehlermeldung ab
> 
> irgentwas nit 3d dll .....   blablabla
> 
> ...






so jetzt hats doch geklappt. lag an der treiber einstellung.

hab aber nur  *1803 *punkte

liegt vielleicht daran das meine graka nur 128 mb hat 

sm2  682 punkte
sm3 675 punkte
CPU 1178 punkte


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*diesen_Post_bitte_löschen*


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Athlon 64 3200+
6100 Onboard-Müll

163 Marks
SM2 75
SM3 n/a
CPU 767

Ich muss dieses Onboardzeugs loswerden


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3286

4582


----------



## bierchen (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gesteigert, aber @maxx2003: bist du sicher, dass du nen AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Standardtakt hast?   Ansonsten ist der Murks total


maxx2003 cheatet mit Nforce 4 Treiber für sein Nforce 2 Mainboard   
>>> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1011&tid=4350679


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gesteigert, aber @maxx2003: bist du sicher, dass du nen AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Standardtakt hast?   Ansonsten ist der Murks total


Ja, so wie es in der Sig. steht!
Bei mir ist nichts übertaktet, außer das mein Speicher mit 2-2-2-2 läuft.

Vielleicht erklärt dies einiges, da ich eine Platte nur für Spiele habe.  

Bei mir läuft auf der nichts im Hintergrund. Hab viele unwichtige Dienste deaktiviert und so weit Windows XP Pro abgespeckt, das im Task-Manager nur noch 12 windowswichtige  Dienste laufen. So habe ich für Windows nur ~190 MB RAM Verbrauch. Bei meiner Office Platte habe ich nur noch ~700 MB freien RAM. Da ja dort alles an Firewall, Antivirus, Office usw. installiert ist.

Daher wundert es mich gar nicht, wenn einer einen Athlon 64 xxxx+ hat und so wenig Punkte.


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				bierchen am 18.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 18.01.2006 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na und...  
Treiber sind hat das A und O für ein optimales System.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				bierchen am 18.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 cheatet mit Nforce 4 Treiber für sein Nforce 2 Mainboard
> >>> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1011&tid=4350679


  

Stimmt, das hab ich total vergessen.

bierchen hat Augen wie ein Luchs und ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elefant.  

Edit: Hm, ob man ein NF4 System mit NF2 Treibern beschleunigen kann?


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 18.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh aber trotzdem nicht was das für einen Einfluß auf die Prozessorleistung hat?   



> Edit: Hm, ob man ein NF4 System mit NF2 Treibern beschleunigen kann?


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 18.01.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich das nicht genau beschrieben? 
Meinen Thread @Treiber habe ich nicht mit gepostet, da es hier nur um die Werte geht. Da er groß und breit im Benchmark-Forum steht, kann man da auch nachlesen. 

@MoS
Normalerweise nichts. Aber du hast ja selber gesehen, als du die Hintergrundprogramme abgeschalten hast, das die CPU Score gestiegen ist.

Ist halt nur ein 3D Murks.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MoS am 18.01.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh aber trotzdem nicht was das für einen Einfluß auf die Prozessorleistung hat?


Also:

Normalerweise ist ein XP schneller als ein AMD64. Damit das nicht auffällt hat Nvidia schon vor längerer Zeit eine Bremse in den NF2 Treiber eingebaut.

Im NF4 hingegen ist die Bremse (noch?) nicht aktiviert.








Spoiler



OMG - wenn das wirklich stimmt...


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2006 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 18.01.2006 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist du lustig...   
Ich habe den nForce 4 AMD Treiber drauf.


----------



## babajager (18. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.



666 Punkte 

Althon XP 1600+
1280 mb Ram 
Radeon 9800

PS: Die tollen Szenen die auf diversen screenshots zu sehen wahren kamen bei mir nicht, ua die Polarstation und die riesige Stadt.
Liegr es daran das ich kein Shader 3.0 habe ?


----------



## bierchen (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du lustig...
> Ich habe den nForce 4 AMD Treiber drauf.


Bist Du witzig... 
Du hast nen Nforce 4 Treiber von AMD? *g*


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Die tollen Szenen die auf diversen screenshots zu sehen wahren kamen bei mir nicht, ua die Polarstation und die riesige Stadt.
> Liegr es daran das ich kein Shader 3.0 habe ?


Weil du A keine SM3 Graka (Polarstation) und B keine Vollversion hast.


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee ich hab ne geforce 7800gtx und bei mir wars auch net. Entweder es gibts net oder es ist nur bei der kaufversion dabei


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				bierchen am 18.01.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht doch...  
Guck doch mal auf der Treiber HP von Nvidia unter Plattform/nForce Driver.
Da stehen viele Treiberpakete, darunter auch z.B. nForce 4 Intel.  
Schau nach, dann wirst du es sehen.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2006)

Blue_Ace am 18.01.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich hab ne geforce 7800gtx und bei mir wars auch net. Entweder es gibts net oder es ist nur bei der kaufversion dabei


Also die Polarstation ist definitiv enthalten...


----------



## maxx2003 (18. Januar 2006)

INU-ID am 18.01.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 18.01.2006 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich auch bestätigen.

Erst beginnt die Szene beim Schneefahrzeug und dreht sich dann an den Hütten vorbei...
Die Szene sieht richtig *cool* aus.


----------



## sheepy (18. Januar 2006)

mal wieder ne "länge"

4185 3d marks
sm 20: 1625
sm 30: 1692
cpu 1769

das ganze mit:
athlon 62 x2 4600+
ati 1800xt
1 gb ram

zum 3dmark selbst:
ich finde, man sollte den 3dmark so gestalten, dass er mit nem durchschnittsrechner mit ca. 30fps läuft und mit nem toprechner dann ca. 150fps erzielt.
es ist doch v ö l l i g e r   s c h w a c h s i n n (!!!) dass eine athlon x2 cpu irgenwas zwischen 0 und 1fps erreicht! und das bei ner grafik, die mich nicht wirklich beeindruckt. das ist ein benchmark, der erst in 5jahren flüssig läuft! 

tja, mein kommentar: thema verfehlt! setzen! 6!
wer dafür geld ausgibt, ist selber schuld...

ps. ich erinnere mich am mad onion zeiten, wo man noch staunend vor dem monitor gesessen ist und dinge gesehen hat, die man vorher so noch nie 
gesehen hat.

cu 
sheepy


----------



## timzopf (18. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wird wohl nen reiner SM3.0 Test sein, kommt bei mir nämlich auch nicht vor   
Ansonsten finde ich es interessant, daß mein Prozessor wenig Mehrleistung bringt, wenn man die restliche Konfiguration vergleicht:

XP 2600+ @ 2800+ (166x12,5)
EPOX 8K3A+ (VIA KT333)
1024MB Samsung DDR333 @ 2,5-3-3-6
9700Pro @ 355/325 & AC Silencer
Catalyst 5.12 mit CCC
WinXP Pro auf WD800JB, Spiele etc. auf 2xIBM IC35L060 Stripeset

Umgebung:
AntiVirPE aktiv
ATI Tray Tools aktiv

Ich denk mal die 9800 und 9700Pro schenken sich nicht viel.

3DMarks 674
SM2.0      323
HDR...        -
CPU         736

Fazit: Als techdemo ganz nett, die Beleuchtung bei BoP ist schöner als beim Vorgänger obwohl ich kein SM3.0 respektive HDR nutzen kann (danke an NVIDIA für den Papiertiger 6800GS...)

Naja - mein System reicht für Battlefield 1942 und KotOR, und da braucht man auch keinen Riesenschwanz, sondern nen Riesenlichtschwert (und die Farbe kann ich mir auch aussuchen...  )


----------



## MoS (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				maxx2003 am 18.01.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den nForce 4 AMD Treiber drauf.


Wen es interessiert: ich habs jetzt auch mal mit dem Cheattreiber probiert. Ohne Ergebnis. Keine Veränderungen, auch kein mysteriöser CPU-Geschwindigkeits-Zuwachs 
Hätte mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert!


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

timzopf am 18.01.2006 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl nen reiner SM3.0 Test sein, kommt bei mir nämlich auch nicht vor


hab sie auch nicht mit der 7800GTX.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hab sie auch nicht mit der 7800GTX.


Die Eisstation auch nicht?  :-o
Oder nur diese Stadt?


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

INU-ID am 19.01.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bis auf nen total hässlichen CPU test habe ich _ausschliesslich_ aufgewärmten mist.  
könnte es damit zu tun haben, dass ich keinen WHQL-treiber verwende sondern ne beta?


----------



## MoS (19. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf nen total hässlichen CPU test habe ich _ausschliesslich_ aufgewärmten mist.
> könnte es damit zu tun haben, dass ich keinen WHQL-treiber verwende sondern ne beta?


Ich hab den Forceware Beta 82.12 drauf und sehe die Eisstation schon.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte es damit zu tun haben, dass ich keinen WHQL-treiber verwende sondern ne beta?


Hm, das könnte natürlich sein. Schließlich analysiert dieser Benchmark (bei jedem Start) doch recht lange das System. Er schaut sich ja sogar die einzelnen Treiberfiles ganz genau an. Bei mir steht für 15 Sekunden das ganze System (inkl. Uhr) still. Oo

Aber warum den auch einen Beta-Treiber? (und vorallem welchen?)
Der 81.98 läuft doch klasse. *find*

Ansonsten haben wir ja quasi das gleiche System...
Ach ja, ich hab diesen M$-Hotfix für DualCore bzw. DualCPU Systeme nicht installiert... aber das kanns ja normal auch nicht sein...


----------



## MoS (19. Januar 2006)

INU-ID am 19.01.2006 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Wie gesagt, ich habe den 82.12 (Beta) drauf, und sehe die Eisstation...


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

MoS am 19.01.2006 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 19.01.2006 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch, ich sehe sie nicht. kann es was damit zu tun haben, dass bei meinen grakadetails steht 



> Max Vertex Blend Matrices   0


 



edit: ah, moment, hab auch noch ein bisschen overclocked, vielleicht liegt's ja daran? wobei 3DM05 problemlos durchläuft. 

ich lass ihn jetzt einfach nochmal so durchlaufen, kann ja nicht sein... ich glaube ich hab den verpennt oder so. *rofl*
da fäll tmir ein, das da ein neuer nachbar mal geklingelt hat... nix für ungut, ich teste erst nochmal.


----------



## MoS (19. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Max Vertex Blend Matrices   0


Wo genau steht das? Im 3DMark?


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

MoS am 19.01.2006 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.01.2006 00:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


systeminfo


----------



## MoS (19. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 19.01.2006 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 19.01.2006 00:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht bei mir auch da


----------



## jupp009 (19. Januar 2006)

Ich schein mal wieder der einzige Pechvogel zu sein, bei dem nicht alles reibungslos läuft, bzw. schon beim start abstürzt !?
Ich weiß angegrautes System (siehe Sig.) aber bei Jimmini-Grillwurst hats doch auch funktioniert    


im 3DMuks05 bekomme ich "sogar" 5550 punkte

gibt es von dem neuen 3DMark vielleicht schon ein hochaufgelöstes Video, für die welche keine derart überteuerte Hardware aufweisen können?


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

haha, ich hatte es tatsächlich verpennt.
naja, ein popliges ding mehr als vorher. hmm.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2006)

jupp009 am 19.01.2006 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schein mal wieder der einzige Pechvogel zu sein, bei dem nicht alles reibungslos läuft, bzw. schon beim start abstürzt !?


Hast du auch das DirectX-Update vom 3DMark06 installiert?
Ohne ist der Benchmark bei mir auch nicht gestartet...


			
				HanFred am 19.01.2006 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> haha, ich hatte es tatsächlich verpennt.


*lol*


----------



## jupp009 (19. Januar 2006)

INU-ID am 19.01.2006 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jupp009 am 19.01.2006 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja habe ich mit installiert ! Aktuellsten Via-treiber, neuester ATI-treiber, etc... funktioniert trotzalledem nicht


----------



## INU-ID (19. Januar 2006)

jupp009 am 19.01.2006 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ja habe ich mit installiert ! Aktuellsten Via-treiber, neuester ATI-treiber, etc... funktioniert trotzalledem nicht


Hast du im Graka-Treiber evtl. die Bild-Wiederholrate festgestellt?

Und als Graka-Treiber hast du den ATI Catalyst 6.1?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=104&tid=4372944&x=9


----------



## pirx (19. Januar 2006)

jupp009 am 19.01.2006 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> im 3DMuks05 bekomme ich "sogar" 5550 punkte


3DMark*03* meinst du wohl? Bzw. siehe deine Sig... hätte mich doch auch stark gewundert bei der guten alten 9700Pro   

Ausserdem steht in den Minimum-Anforderung von 3Dia06 was von 256MB GraKa Mem, möglich dass sie deswegen nicht läuft bei dir.


----------



## Blackout (19. Januar 2006)

Hab grad mal den 05er und den 06er laufen lassen und komm beim:

0*5*er auf *5460*

und beim

0*6*er auf *1715* (wusste schon immer das ich nen kurzen hab   )

System siehe Sig


----------



## jupp009 (19. Januar 2006)

pirx am 19.01.2006 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> jupp009 am 19.01.2006 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja natürlich *03*, verzeihung!

das mit den 256MB Grafik RAM dürfte nicht das argument sein, dürfte zwar dafür sorgen, dass es extrem, extrem laaangsam läuft aber wie hier im Forum zu lesen ist durchaus möglich ist.



> 452 3DMarks
> SM2.0 Score: 214
> HDR/SM3.0 Score: N/A
> CPU Score: 658
> ...



Ausser dem stürzt mein System schon bei der Ladegrafik ab und das bei allen drei Treibern die ich ausprobiert habe ( Catalyst 5.12, 6.1, Omegadriver based 5.12)


----------



## Batman1 (19. Januar 2006)

Score: 4256

bei 7800 Gtx@475/1300
A64 3700+
2 Gb Ram

Zum 3D Mark:

Das einzig neue ist die Polarstation. Alles andere ist ja nur Aufgewärmtes. Von dem Cpu Test hab ich nicht viel mitbekommen. Der lief mit 0 - 1 Fps.    
Die Stadt aus den Screenshots ist  bei mir auch nicht dabei.
Fazit: Gesehen, ausprobiert, gelöscht.....


----------



## olstyle (19. Januar 2006)

jupp009 am 19.01.2006 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 19.01.2006 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte schon ich wäre alleine mit meinen Abstürzen(siehe Pcgames-Systemthreat). Ich komme noch nicht einmal in den Auswahlbildschirm, das gleiche ist übrigens bei PCMARK05 der Fall.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## maxx2003 (19. Januar 2006)

Erstmal Danke an MoS, der meinen Test nachvollzogen hat, auch wenn der Test nicht mit Erfolg verbunden war. 
Ist im Treiber-Thread vermerkt worden.






Jetzt habe noch einen Bench unter meinen *Office* System gemacht mit gleicher Hardware und Treibern. Dabei sind Firewall, Ad-Blocker, Antivirus usw. aktiviert.

Hier ist das Ergebnis:

2236 3D Marks

SM 2.0: 818
HDR/SM 3.0: 1000
CPU: 821


Da zeigt es sich deutlich, in welchen Bereich ein "Game-System" und ein "Office-System" mit den Ergebnissen liegen.


Daher werden wohl immer diese "Nur so wenig Punkte in... Threads" kommen.


----------



## laz0r (19. Januar 2006)

Wer das gleiche System hat und sich den Benchmark nicht runterladen möchte, weil der eh fast aussieht wie der 05er (mit ausnahme der Polarstation) der bekommt mal das ungefähre Ergebnis von mir. könnte bei euch ja dann auch nur minimal abweichen. Ich hab halt nichts im Hindergrund deaktiviert... so ein Schmarn mach ich nie... Ich lass meinen Computer ja sonst auch mit allem im Hintergrund laufen.

2635 3DMarks

SM2.0 Score : 1161
HDR/SM3.0 Score : 1039
CPU Score : 854

Also mein PC hällt dann wohl noch 2 Jahre. 
Weil der 06er Benchmark braucht die Hardwareanforderung die erst in 2 Jahren kommt. Wenn überhaupt.

Das Punkte bei mir nie viel aussagen.... Die 3 Demos liefen im Durchschnitt mit 7-11 Fps und der CPU Test lief mit 0-1Fps. 
11 Fps konnte man noch so verkraften. aber 0-1 Fps kannst absolut vergessen.


----------



## minusxzero (19. Januar 2006)

Hm hab jetzt auch mal durchlaufen lassen.Die CPU Tests sind der Witz schlechthin ich mein mindest. 2,5 Ghz und ich lieg "7ooMhz" drüber ach nich wundern nur staunen    .Hatte mich beim Mark 05 schon gefragt was ein CPU Test bringt bei dem selbst größere CPU`s als meine und meine war da noch relativ aktuell abkacken?Naja zumindest hab ich 1975 Pkt. und schon is das Teil auch schon deinstalliert.


----------



## Astenia (19. Januar 2006)

1946 3DMarks  (
und 8XX CPU bei nem 3700 San Diego. au weia, kann mir mit der karte netmal die neuen scenen angucken is wohl nur für shader 3.0


----------



## commXander (19. Januar 2006)

so hab :

2104 Points 

SM2.0 Score :  1139
Cpu Score : 775

nichts von dem System ist übertaktet.
Wenigstens über die 2000 Punkte gekommen 

ach und dieses Cpu bench ist ja mal voll fürn Arsch   
das war schon bei dem vorherigen kaum zu verkraften.
Können die denn nichtmal ein ordentliches machen womit man wenigstens 10fps bekommt oder so?
denn mit den jetztigen High Ende Rechnern kommste da auch nicht auf 5fps ^^


----------



## Freshman (19. Januar 2006)

Bin nicht unzufrieden: 3891 3DMarks.

SM2.0 Score: 1628
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 1718
CPU Score: 1116

Eine Intel CPU, die sich doch noch ganz wacker schlägt (Pentium 3,73 EE).

have fun


----------



## UTDARKCTF (19. Januar 2006)

3818 3DMark

SM2.0 Score: 1689
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 1674
CPU Score: 1005


Fx 55
7800 GTX
2 GB Ram


----------



## XeRoX (19. Januar 2006)

1441 Punkte

SM2.0 Score: 545
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 557
CPU Score: 781

mehr ram muss her :p


----------



## Camel1406 (19. Januar 2006)

Endlich, nach drei einhalb Stunden bei 60 kbits/sec.   
So schlecht wie alle behaupten find ich den Benchmark gar nicht.
OK sie hätten sich was neues einfallen lassen können aber egal.
Meine werte:
Übertaktet: *4198 *bei Grapa auf 516/1370   
Original    : *3751* bei Grapa auf 430/1200   

Wem der rest noch interesiert:
AMD 3700@2200
2x Geil 512 auf 2,3,3,7
Asus A8N SLI Deluß
Club 3D 7800 GTX 256


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2006)

Camel1406 am 19.01.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich, nach drei einhalb Stunden bei 60 kbits/sec.
> So schlecht wie alle behaupten find ich den Benchmark gar nicht.
> OK sie hätten sich was neues einfallen lassen können aber egal.
> Meine werte:
> ...


wie muss man kühlen, dass man sich an solche takte trauen darf?
würde mich nur mal interessieren.


----------



## Camel1406 (20. Januar 2006)

Reine Luftkühlung  in einem Thermaltake Gehäuse mit 7 Lüfter auf Volllast


----------



## Elsacron (20. Januar 2006)

Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl mein System gehört nicht mehr so ganz zur obersten Klasse. So richtig kann ich mir nicht erklären das ich nur auf

547 3D Marks

bei 

265  SM2.0 Score 

und

527 CPU Score

System

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
1024 MB DDR Ram

Sind das normale Werte für so ein System?

Ich habe bei den Grafiktests nur Bildhüpfer mit 1-2 fps gesehen, vom CPU Test sage ich mal lieber garnix, da ist selbst die Zeit im 20sek takt gesprungen.

Elsa


----------



## Danielreisch (20. Januar 2006)

XeRoX am 19.01.2006 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1441 Punkte
> 
> SM2.0 Score: 545
> HDR/SM3.0 Score: 557
> ...



Lol?? Ich hab (nur) 1552 Punkte bei gleicher Graka aber nur Sempron 2600+


----------



## freeman86 (20. Januar 2006)

3496 Punkte 

ohne Übertaktung bei Standardeinstellung:

MSI NX7800GT
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum nforce 4 Ultra
1024MB Ram dual channel corsair
amd64 3700 (sandiego)


----------



## Camel1406 (20. Januar 2006)

Camel1406 am 19.01.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich, nach drei einhalb Stunden bei 60 kbits/sec.
> So schlecht wie alle behaupten find ich den Benchmark gar nicht.
> OK sie hätten sich was neues einfallen lassen können aber egal.
> Meine werte:
> ...




Hab nochmal ne Kohle nachgelegt *4463 * da CPU auf 2,75 GHZ gezogen.


----------



## olstyle (20. Januar 2006)

Habe jetzt mal aus Langeweile ein bisschen gebenched, 
3DMark06:
              1496
 SM2: 572   SM3: 567  CPU: 842
Konfiguration und anderre *-Marks sind im Profil nach zu lesen.
mfg olstyle


----------



## LordGosarII (20. Januar 2006)

So, ich habe mit

Athlon 64 3200+
GF7800GT
1 GB RAM

3171 Punkte


----------



## MaPu (20. Januar 2006)

olstyle am 20.01.2006 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt mal aus Langeweile ein bisschen gebenched,
> 3DMark06:
> 1496
> SM2: 572   SM3: 567  CPU: 842
> ...




 Wie geht das denn? Ich hab' ne GeForce 6800 Extreme ( Bei 3D Marks 05: 4130 Punkte) und habe nicht einmal 700 Punkte... Mist^^


----------



## pobert2001 (20. Januar 2006)

3DMark Score : 4399

Lief eigentlich alles ganz gut  außer der CPU test   coole diashow
obwohl mein X2 ja nicht gerade der langsamste ist  

Naja....habe mir die Grafik besser vorgestellt 
Würde mich interessieren bei welchem System die fps immer über 30 sind  

Mein System:
AMD X2 4200+
Asus A8N SLI
2GB RAM Corsair CMX512-3200XL CL2.0
PoV 7800 GTX 256 MB


----------



## olstyle (20. Januar 2006)

MaPu am 20.01.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 20.01.2006 11:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht liegt es am einbeziehen der CPU-Score, in den älterren 3DMark´s hast du ja mehr als ich und ne 6800 mit 128mb liegt halt nicht Welten über einer 6600GT. Oder du hast die 700 bei den Einzeltest   .
mfg olstyle


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (20. Januar 2006)

wenn ich mir die jungs hier mit athlon64 3200+ oder schneller und x850 oder ähnlich ansehe, liege ich mit meinem system ja gar nicht sooo schlecht... .

AthlonXP @ 2400MHz (is wohl so ca. ein 3500+)
3 x 512MB DDR400
Geforce6800 128MB @ 16/5 - 425/850MHz

3DMark06 overall: 2151 Punkte

SM2: 910
HDR/SM3: 808 
CPU: 870

Gruß

IHS


----------



## wirrwarr11 (20. Januar 2006)

2272 Punkte
SM2  976
SM3  894
CPU  786


----------



## Flyer24 (20. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 20.01.2006 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Camel1406 am 19.01.2006 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luft , 
Meine GTX kam damit auf 510(GPU) , wurde aber ziemlich "warm"

Interessant dabei , dass mit wasser nur 15mhz mehr drin sind , die Karte unter Vollast aber nicht mehr "kocht"  

mfg


----------



## BABAJAGA (20. Januar 2006)

Oh my dear Mr. singing-club. What eine Ruckelorgy.   

1546 points

SM2.0: 611
HDR/SM3.0: 610
CPU: 669

eigentlich ganz jut für mein System denke ich.   
Ob 2000 punkte drine sind?  
Ein paar Briketts nachlegen, dann sollte was möglich sein.


----------



## XeRoX (20. Januar 2006)

Danielreisch am 20.01.2006 05:42 schrieb:
			
		

> XeRoX am 19.01.2006 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haste mehr ram?


----------



## MaPu (20. Januar 2006)

olstyle am 20.01.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MaPu am 20.01.2006 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SM2.0 Score: 362
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 188
CPU Score: 600


----------



## Zapzerap (20. Januar 2006)

Hab auchmal gebencht und ich denke ich bekomme den Preis für die niedrigste Punktzahl   .

SM 2.0 Score: 175
CPU Score:  807

Macht zusammen *375* 3DMarks

Mein System:

Radeon 9800pro 128MB
P4 2.8Ghz
1Gbyte Ram

Egal.  Warcraft und Earth laufen nochimmer gut bei mir.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (20. Januar 2006)

Zapzerap am 20.01.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auchmal gebencht und ich denke ich bekomme den Preis für die niedrigste Punktzahl   .
> 
> SM 2.0 Score: 175
> CPU Score:  807
> ...


Sei nicht traurig. Andere haben hier im Forum Systeme, die laufen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## daCarter (20. Januar 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=37188

auch mal nen wert


----------



## newester (20. Januar 2006)

So dann will ich ihn auch mal auspacken   


3DMark Score: *2780 3DMarks *

SM 2.0 Score: 1161 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score: 1053 Marks 

CPU Score: 1143 Marks 


Sys:

3700+ Sani @ 2890 Mhz
6800GS XXX @ 500/1150 Mhz 
2 GB RAM @ 241 Mhz (2,5-3-3-6-1T)


----------



## timzopf (21. Januar 2006)

Zapzerap am 20.01.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auchmal gebencht und ich denke ich bekomme den Preis für die niedrigste Punktzahl   .
> 
> SM 2.0 Score: 175
> CPU Score:  807
> ...



Mach dir nix draus. Andere haben nen noch kleineren Schwanz...


----------



## Zapzerap (21. Januar 2006)

timzopf am 21.01.2006 07:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapzerap am 20.01.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner ist nun länger. Hab mal alles aus gemacht (virenscanner, internet, etc)

SM 2.0 Score: 208
CPU Score:  809

Macht zusammen *444* 3DMarks


----------



## Ice-cold-killa (21. Januar 2006)

*4325* Punkte

Amd 64 3200+ (Newcastle)
1x 1024 MDT + 1x 512MB MDT (Cl 2.5)
MSI K8N Neo 3
XFX 7800GT Extreme Gamer  (graka defekt  )

Virenscanner usw is an
(ich bekomm Norton AntiVir nich aus   )


----------



## MatzeFER (21. Januar 2006)

hi

ich habe 1385 Punkte und alles an (AntiVir Zonealarm)

ist das Gut??


mein System:
AMD &64 3000+ (newcastle) @2009 mhz
Sparkle 6600 GT 128 mb ddr3 
Asus k8n nforce 3
1024 mb ddr Infinion 3rd


----------



## The-Unrealman (21. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,
hab den 06er auch mal laufen lassen. Alles Standarttakt plus hintergrundprogramme :
--> *1714*
--> SM2.0 : 686
--> SM3.0/HDR : 602
--> CPU : 814

System :
PM 750 (1,87Ghz)
Geforce Go 6800 
1024 MB DDR2 533
... und das andere zeugs halt   

greetz
The Unrealman


----------



## navi05 (21. Januar 2006)

Dan kann ich also nur 2 Grafiktests machen mit meiner Radeon 9800 Pro ?   
ist ja geil


----------



## timzopf (21. Januar 2006)

navi05 am 21.01.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dan kann ich also nur 2 Grafiktests machen mit meiner Radeon 9800 Pro ?
> ist ja geil



Richtig!
Fand ich auch ganz doll, 10 Minuten Dias ankucken aber nur 2 popelige Grafiktests, die ich vom Vorgänger schon kenne.   
Ich war eigentlich auf die Polarstation gespannt, welche ich wegen der alten Graka nich zu Gesicht bekomm. Außerdem fallen die Texturing Tests jetzt auch schon weg. Nicht mal die Auflösung kann ich verändern, macht langsam echt kein Spaß mehr  *grummel*.


----------



## newester (21. Januar 2006)

timzopf am 21.01.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> navi05 am 21.01.2006 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du Spaß willst, solltest du dich evtl. eher Spielen widmen als Benchmarks.


----------



## acidjunk (21. Januar 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.





meine werte sind leider nur 1111.
hing gut.

mein system.
Informationsliste	Wert

Computer	
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP, 1917 MHz (11.5 x 167) 2600+
Motherboard Name	MSI K7N2 Delta-L (MS-6570G)  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 ACR, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz	nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400
Arbeitsspeicher	768 MB  (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Typ	Award (08/02/04)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM2)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (COM4)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	RADEON X800GT Secondary  (256 MB)
Grafikkarte	RADEON X800GT  (256 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420)
Monitor	Philips 107G5  [17" CRT]  (CX  122002)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	Creative EMU10K1 SB Live! Audio Processor
Soundkarte	nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce2 ATA Controller (v2.6)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG SP1213N  (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optisches Laufwerk	HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8523B  (52x CD-ROM)
Optisches Laufwerk	LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9S  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status	OK

Partitionen	
C: (NTFS)	74253 MB (40768 MB frei)
D: (NTFS)	40240 MB (31077 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität	111.8 GB (70.2 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte	
Tastatur	Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Maus	Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
Game Controller	Microsoft-PC-Joysticktreiber

Netzwerk	
Netzwerkkarte	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller  
Netzwerkkarte	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface  

Peripheriegeräte	
USB1 Controller	nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller	nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 Controller	nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB-Geräte	Logitech Cordless USB Keyboard
USB-Geräte	Logitech Cordless USB Mouse & Enhanced Keys
USB-Geräte	Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (COM4)
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-Verbundgerät


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hier mein Schwan.... erm, meine Punkte:
*3729*

Edit: System in der Sig...


----------



## Pitty187 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

# 3700+ @ 2950mhz
# DFI nF4 SLI-DR
# A-Data 566 | 268 | 2,5-3-3-6-1
# Gayward GTX256 | 525-1400+40mhz | LL-Bios
# 82.12 WhqL

*4707p.*


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Gesamt: 3283

SM 2.0: 1458
SM 3.0: 1428
CPU: 869


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

was mich jetzt noch ein bisschen verwisst ist folgendes:
ich habe mal meine GPU auf 491MHz geschraubt. die mehrleistung hat sich in den 3DMarks niedergeschlagen, hatte gute 200pts mehr (4777 hab ich gekriegt) aber in den details steht immer noch 450MHz beim core.  
liegt es am betatreiber und 3DM06 kann die taktraten nicht auslesen? beim 05er stand da nämlich jeweils schlicht "n/a".
komisch ist aber auch, dass meine GTX gar nicht 450MHz als standardtakt hat sondern 430MHz. sind 450 chip-standard und der wert wird einfach vermutet?


----------



## Volgel (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

system steht in der signatur:

SM2  608
HDR 560
CPU 647
Gesammt: 1409 3dmarks

(HT und D.O.T an)


----------



## olstyle (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				HanFred am 22.01.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich jetzt noch ein bisschen verwisst ist folgendes:
> ich habe mal meine GPU auf 491MHz geschraubt. die mehrleistung hat sich in den 3DMarks niedergeschlagen, hatte gute 200pts mehr (4777 hab ich gekriegt) aber in den details steht immer noch 450MHz beim core.
> liegt es am betatreiber und 3DM06 kann die taktraten nicht auslesen? beim 05er stand da nämlich jeweils schlicht "n/a".
> komisch ist aber auch, dass meine GTX gar nicht 450MHz als standardtakt hat sondern 430MHz. sind 450 chip-standard und der wert wird einfach vermutet?


Das Erkennungsmodul ist einfach der letzte Dreck, es lässt Systeme abstürzen nur weil ein externes Laufwerk installiert ist(bei mir z.B. ein Kingston USB-Stick) und liest trotz dieser Brutalität komische Sachen aus. Bei mir sind das z.B.
- Graka hat keine Taktraten(0mhz)
- Brenner kann mit 351facher Geschwindigkeit CD´s lesen
- SATA Platte wird zur SCSI Platte und kann angeblich weder Smart noch Akustic Management
mfg Olstyle


----------



## MrKill (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Habe 1926 Punkte und sehr viel geruckel


----------



## zectOr (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

704 Punkte    totaler beschiss 

zu meiner verteidigung ich hatte noch diverse programme im hintergrund ^^

mfg zectOr

system unten bloß
-nicht übertaktet 
-bloß 1024mb Ram und kein samsung mehr


----------



## IXS (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

1832 Punkte hier... und das mit durchnittlich 5 fps bei Grafikkartentests und 5 Sekunden pro Bild beim Prozessor Test.
Auf was für Rechnern sollen die Frames denn durchweg mehr als 30fps haben?

Was würde eine Physik Karte (  http://www.ageia.com/ )bringen?


----------



## KillerLord (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

2391 Points    

System:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Venicekern)
ATI X800 XT
DFI Lanparty RDX-200 ut
2x512MB MDT Ram (2,5)                               nicht schlecht für das system oder?

@mr kill>hast du den neusten ati-treiber?


----------



## FrankyJay (24. Januar 2006)

Ich hab 2530 Punkte erreicht.

Mein PC:
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
1024 MDT DDR400 Ram
GeForce 6800GU


----------



## willkeinen (24. Januar 2006)

habe grade mal 622 3dmarks is doch nicht normal oder doch? (BE)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2006)

willkeinen am 24.01.2006 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> habe grade mal 622 3dmarks is doch nicht normal oder doch? (BE)




warum nicht? hast ja nur eine 6600GT. 



_Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, A64 3000+, 4x512MB MDT PC3200, Sapphire X800XL_
*c.a. 1550*


SM2.0  810 Punkte
HDR keine
CPU 710



ps: wie werden die punkte denn gezählt? die summe der einzelpunkte isses ja nicht...


----------



## HanFred (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				olstyle am 22.01.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erkennungsmodul ist einfach der letzte Dreck, es lässt Systeme abstürzen nur weil ein externes Laufwerk installiert ist(bei mir z.B. ein Kingston USB-Stick) und liest trotz dieser Brutalität komische Sachen aus. Bei mir sind das z.B.
> - Graka hat keine Taktraten(0mhz)
> - Brenner kann mit 351facher Geschwindigkeit CD´s lesen
> - SATA Platte wird zur SCSI Platte und kann angeblich weder Smart noch Akustic Management
> mfg Olstyle


ok... 
darum geht das auch so lange... weil da falsches daten ausgelesen werden?  
tsts, sachen gibt's...


----------



## willkeinen (27. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 27.01.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> willkeinen am 24.01.2006 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






die graka is übertaktet und es gibt leute die ham über 1000pkt und au nur ne 6600gt


----------



## maxi2290 (27. Januar 2006)

ich hab ganze 1551 Punkte^^ mal sehen was ich hab wenn meine 7800 GT übermorgen ankommt habe


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (28. Januar 2006)

2493 3D Euro
CPU 734
SM2 1115
SM3 1014

System
   |
   |
  V


----------



## Hasibo2002 (30. Januar 2006)

siehe hier: http://people.freenet.de/anananana/3DMark06.JPG
@ default

Mein System: AMD Athlon 4000+
                         XFX Geforce 7800GTX Extreme
                         2 GB OCZ Platinum
                         Asus A8N-SLi Deluxe
                          ....

wenn jemand besser ist mseldet euch ... dann TAKTE ich ihn ein wenig   
... 
Gruß, Hannes


----------



## Meister06 (30. Januar 2006)

[

        1214 3DMarks mit X800GT (AGP 256 MB)



      Athlon 64 3000+ MB MSI K8T Neo 2(939)

     1536 MB Speicher (Hynix)


----------



## frankyjones (31. Januar 2006)

780 3D-Marks 
SM2.0 Score:           197
HDR/SM3.0 Score: 362
CPU Score:              924

Nvidia 6610XL, Pentium4 3.4Ghz, 512mb Samsung

EDIT: Unterbietet das mal...

@Hannes: Warts ab bis meine neue machine da is, dann seh ma mal wer hier wen taktet *lol*


----------



## Freshman (31. Januar 2006)

Habe heute meine GraKa erhalten: Asus X1900XTX.

Main Test Results
3DMark Score 4967 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2186 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2418 Marks 

CPU Score 1118 Marks 


have fun


----------



## mcden121 (2. Februar 2006)

Hab 2179


----------



## Hells_Bells (2. Februar 2006)

Tjo...1854 P. mit nem P4 3.06 auf Asus P4C800-E und X800pro (16pipes).

Irgendwie hat dieses ganze 3D Murks Gedöns überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr, weil einfach die Benchmarks nicht mehr repräsentativ sind.
Man kann vielleicht Ergebnisse Karten gleicher Bauart vergleichen, dann hats sich aber auch schon.
Diese Benchmarks sind nur noch Grafikspielereien (waren sie eigentlich je was Anderes ?).
Um nen  Übertaktungserfolg schnell auszuloten, tut es der Aquamark.
Dieser läuft wenigstens flott durch und man hat nicht die Zeit zwischendurch Altpapier zum Container zu bringen. 
Ausserdem gibt es bessere Grafikdemos.


----------



## maxi2290 (2. Februar 2006)

Hab mein genaues ergebnis zwar jetzt nicht im kopf aber waren ~3600 Punkte
Mein PC siehe Sign.


----------



## MoS (3. Februar 2006)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit meiner neuen 6800GS (AGP)@GT gebencht ohne Hintergrundprogramme auszuschalten:

Punkte   2802
SM2.0    1214
SM3.0    1156
CPU       858


----------



## CarlCoyote (4. Februar 2006)

1079 3dMarks

 sm2                   344
 hdr/sm3            448
 cpu                     873

is doch gar net mal schlecht, für ne 128mb graka oder???


----------



## Pleifuss (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

hab leider 761punkte nur

war echt voll die qual für mein pc nur Standbillder

sys kamm so zum einsatz wie es in der signatur steht

vollarmsehlig


----------



## fiumpf (5. Februar 2006)

Mein Ergebnis:

SM.2:   524
SM.3:   651
CPU:   670
3D-Marks: 1496   

______________________________
Systemkonfiguration:
Athlon XP 2400+
Gigabyte GeForce 6600 GT
768 MB RAM
ASRock K7VT4A Pro/VIA KT400
500 GB HD


----------



## Nameless-Wonder (5. Februar 2006)

Insgesamt 3342 Punkte
sm2.0 1485 P
HDR 1472 P
Cpu 866 P

So stimmen die werte mit meinem System überein(hab nix verändert oder verstellt)??
______________________________
Systemkonfiguration:
Athlon 64 3700+
MSI GeForce 7800 GT
1024 MB RAM
Asus A8NE


----------



## Mitobaehr (5. Februar 2006)

Hab nur lächerliche 632 zusammenbekommen. Is zwar nur ein Laptop aber trotzdem recht wenig oder?

System siehe unten...


----------



## OnkelTitus (7. Februar 2006)

Meiner is 2205 3DMark Punkte lang

mit:

A64 3000+ @ 2,2 GHz
Club3D 6800GT
1024 Kinston DDR 400
ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
350W Sharkoon


----------



## NaAllesKla (7. Februar 2006)

8432 3d marks

mit

4400 X2
2x7800GTX
2x1024DDR Dualchannel
Asus a8n sli premium

Alles Standard Takt


----------



## Intel-Killer (8. Februar 2006)

Juhu!!!
1080Punkte!
Athlon64 3500+ , 1GB Ram , G6800LE 128 MB  

...die neue Graka ist schon bestellt


----------



## Rhynestone (9. Februar 2006)

1842 3dm

athlon xpm 2400+@2300mhz - 1gb corsair vl - ga7n400pro2 - msi6800sp 128mb(370-750)@16/6


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (9. Februar 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=116137
3726 Punkte

Bin zufrieden.


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (10. Februar 2006)

Ich bekomms erst garnicht gestartet...LOL...Beim Laden des Benchmarks (Installiert von der aktuellen PCGH) kommt nen Bluescreen...immer der selbe Fehler. (0xxxD1, xxxxx, usw.) -> Die Datei, die der mir ansagt lautet "vIdePort.sys" ...Liegt es am VIA IDE Treiber? Wenn ja, wie bekomm ich den wieder deinstalliert und den Standard Microsofttreiber wieder drauf ohne irgendwelche Daten zu verlieren?


----------



## Knacker (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,
habe nun auch mal getestet:

3D Mark Score: 5323

SM2,0 Score: 2167
HDR/SM3,0 Score: 2332
CPU Score: 1634

Mein System:
- X2 4400+
- 2x1024 MDT
- Sapphire X1900XTX
- ASUS A8R-MVP

MfG


----------



## Tectrex (12. Februar 2006)

X1900XT@710/800 
Opteron144@2800Mhz
Crucial Ballistix Tracer@260Mhz@2,5/2/2/5 1T

5362 Punkte
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=109947


SM 2.0 Score : 2498  
SM 3.0 Score: 2722  
CPU Score: 1067


----------



## Pitty187 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

# 146 @ 3100mhz
# DFI nF4 SLI-DR
# A-Data 566 | 282 | 2,5-3-3-6-1
# Gayward GTX256 | 520-1420+40mhz | LL-Bios
# 83.60-TRU

*4855p.*


 Ohne vMod läuft nun garnix mehr...


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Ich weiß meine Punkte nicht. 
Bei der CPU Demo und 1 Frame aller 3 Sekunden hab ich abgebrochen. *g*


----------



## Agenth (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo habe 7044 Punkte davon 1700 CPU (4200+ X2 Manchester)

2x GAINWARD GEFORCE 7800 GTX SLI

vg denny


----------



## Mitobaehr (14. Februar 2006)

2107 Punkte 
SM2.0: 940
SM3.0/HDR: 858
CPU: 711


----------



## Silver79 (18. Februar 2006)

Athlon 3500
Asrock Dual SATA-2
1GB OCZ
Geforce 6800LE @ 12/6 370Mhz/840Mhz und nur 128MB   

Trotzdem: 1199Punkte

Denke das ich damit recht gut dastehe.... wie gesagt nur "128"MB


----------



## Silver79 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				ZAM am 13.02.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß meine Punkte nicht.
> Bei der CPU Demo und 1 Frame aller 3 Sekunden hab ich abgebrochen. *g*




Der CPU Test ist echt Heavy..... bezweifel das es zur Zeit überhaupt eine CPU gibt die viel mehr schafft als deine... ist halt eine Diashow..... selbst auf einem FX60!!!!!


----------



## MaPu (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Ich habe eine XFX GeForce 6800 Extreme Gamer's Edition (400MHz/820MHz und 128MB), einen Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit 2,8 GHz (Hyperthreading) und 1024 MB DDR RAM (400MHz) und nur 750 Points.
Ist das in Ordnung oder müsste ich mehr haben?


----------



## D1V1N (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MaPu am 23.02.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine XFX GeForce 6800 Extreme Gamer's Edition (400MHz/820MHz und 128MB), einen Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit 2,8 GHz (Hyperthreading) und 1024 MB DDR RAM (400MHz) und nur 750 Points.
> Ist das in Ordnung oder müsste ich mehr haben?



is in ordnung....
*200ter POST*


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				MaPu am 23.02.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine XFX GeForce 6800 Extreme Gamer's Edition (400MHz/820MHz und 128MB), einen Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit 2,8 GHz (Hyperthreading) und 1024 MB DDR RAM (400MHz) und nur 750 Points.
> Ist das in Ordnung oder müsste ich mehr haben?



Das ist mein "Alter PC":

Score: 1031    	 	
Date:  	2006-01-19
CPU:  	Intel Pentium 4 2529 MHz
GPU:  	NVIDIA GeForce 6600
401 MHz / 803 MHz
OS:  	Microsoft Windows XP
Res:  	1280x1024

Daher wüde ich sagen das deine Kiste etwas lahmt.


----------



## Mike3000 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				D1V1N am 23.02.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MaPu am 23.02.2006 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitobaehr (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Mike3000 am 25.02.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> D1V1N am 23.02.2006 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenSnake (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hab die anderen werte vergessen weis nur noch meinen gpu score  3825    find ich lustig ich hab mehr als die anderen mit ner 7800gt          auf stock clocks  ^^


Mfg Green Snake


----------



## GraveKommander (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=130011
8623 Punkte, als ich ihn mit meinen standard Treibereinstellungen laufen lies (4aa,8af) warens etwa 6500.


----------



## Razer275 (1. März 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

4424 3DMarks

SM2.0: 1838
HDR/SM3.0: 1833
CPU: 1471

Mainboard: Asus P5WD2 Premium
CPU: Pentium D830
RAM: 2GB takeMS (5-5-5-15)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon X1800XT


----------



## MARKUS34E (2. März 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hallo!
Ich habe 2749 Punkte mit der Standard Einstellung von GPU:375 Mhz und Speicher 1200 Mhz. Ich habe dann den GPU auf 473 Mhz und den Speicher auf 1435 Mhz übertaktet, habe jetzt 3231 Punkte erreicht.
Grafikarte ist eine 7800 GS von PoV.
Mein System:http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=44911


----------



## Allysken (7. März 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Blue_Ace am 18.01.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier meine Werte:
> 
> 4257 3dmarks
> 
> ...




Ich habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich komme mit meinem
Fujitsu " Machine from Hell " 4

Amd x2 3800
GeForce 7800 GTX
1024 Ram   


auf 4986 Punkte, bei Standarteinstellungen.

Hab die neuesten Treiber drauf. Vielleicht machen die Treiber den unterschied aus.


----------



## Rhynestone (16. März 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

auf meinem neuen system 

Athlon 64 3000 venice@2,47ghz
msi 7800gt@ 515/1230 mhz
gigabyte GA k8n-sli
Audigy2zs
2x512 corsair 2325cr1

3989 punkte

LAn-rechner

Athlon xp-m 2600@2.31ghz
msi 6800sp@16/6@370/800
Gigabayte ga7n400pro2
2x512 corsair vs 2,5 337

1835


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Ich komme mit dem folgenden System, auf folgende Werte:

```
Prozessor 	AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 
Mainboard 	ASUS A8N NFORCE 4 SLI 
RAM 	        1024 MB Dual Channel DDR RAM (400) 
Grafikkarte 	Leadtek GeForce 7800 GT 
Soundkarte 	Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS 
Festplatte 	250 GB HDD Seagate
Laufwerke 	NEC DVD-RW Combo-Drive
```
Gesamt: *3819*

SM 2.0: *1521*
SM 3.0 / HDR: *1495*
CPU: *1651*

Die Werte scheinen ja alle im grünen Bereich zu sein, für diese Konfiguration. Nur warum ruckelt "Condemned" trotzdem.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Podolski123 (2. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hi,

ich habe 3949 Punkte im 3dMark06. Ist alles ok mit meinem PC?
Mein Sys: --> siehe Sig


----------



## MatrixMaverick (8. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.04.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mit dem folgenden System, auf folgende Werte:
> 
> ```
> Prozessor 	AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
> ...



mh, also fürnen dualcore hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. mein system ist bis auf die cpu eigtl identisch (was die leistungskomponenten angeht, die für 3dmark relevant sind) - habe nen a64 4000+ (also singlecore) und auch eine 7800gt und habe damit 3840 3dmarks.
» http://erazzed.er.funpic.de/files/3dmark/3DMark06_465-1130_2400.jpg
mit welchem takt läuft deine 7800gt? meine @465/1130mhz. ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich viel übertaktet...
welche forceware-version benutzt du?
mit den neueren sollten doch dualcore-cpus eigtl etwas mehr ausgenutzt werden, da durch sie bestimmte grafische berechnungen vom 2. core übernommen werden..


----------



## CarlCoyote (11. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

3050 promille auf meinem rechner....

sm2                             1374
hdr/sm3                      1249
cpu                                 873

nix oced, treiber auf default

system siehe sig...


----------



## PCWichtel (18. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

3825 kröten

alles unübertacktet


----------



## Narsus (19. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Mein System:
Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego E4 
Asrock Dual Sata 2
1024mb Ram
Sapphire X1800XT 512 

Meine Punktzahl:
SM 2.0: 1791
SM 3.0 / HDR: 1790
CPU: 791
Gesamt:  3763 3DMarks

Is eigendlich ganz ok, aber die Werte für die CPU sind doch ein wenig niedrig, oder nicht? Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## PowerPete (19. April 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Narsus am 19.04.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System:
> Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego E4
> Asrock Dual Sata 2
> 1024mb Ram
> ...



du hast  "nur" einen Singlecote mit 2 Kernen kommst normal gelich über 1000 Punkte rüber ist absolut normal


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Mein Knecht

                   4874 3D Marks    

SM2.0 Score            :  2286

HDR/SM3.0 Score  :  2375

CPU Score               :  1012

Alles Overclocked    

Mfg Nex


----------



## PowerPete (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Nexus76 am 01.05.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Knecht
> 
> 4874 3D Marks
> 
> ...



dein sys geht aber sehr gut   mal ne Frage für Graka OC nubs wie kann man die Taktraten ermitteln lassen?


----------



## Tesafilm (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hab nur 1500 Pkt
*enttäuscht bin*

GFX: 800
CPU: 700

System:

AMD 64 3000+ Winchester
Sapphire ATI Radeon x800 Pro
2x 1024 g.skill 400Mhz
Abit AV-8 3rd-Eye K8T800

Sind 1500 Punkte für das System berechtigt?


----------



## Iceman (3. Mai 2006)

Yay, Schwanzvergleich. Mit meinem aktuellen System komm ich auf folgende Werte:

Gesamt: *4730*
SM 2.0: *2178*
SM 3.0: *2449*
CPU: *931*

Im PC stecken:
- Athlon 64 3800+
- Asus A8N5X
- 2 x 1GB Kingston Value Ram
- Radeon X1900 XT
- Creative Audigy 2 Value
- WD800JB

übertaktet ist nichts.


----------



## Ice-ms (3. Mai 2006)

Iceman am 03.05.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Yay, Schwanzvergleich. Mit meinem aktuellen System komm ich auf folgende Werte:
> 
> Gesamt: *4730*
> SM 2.0: *2178*
> ...


Als ich noch Benchen konnte kam ich zu diesem Ergebnis.
4400Punkte
Amd 64 3200 (2.2Ghz)
XFX 7900GT XT
1.5 GB Ram
Msi K8N Neo 3-F
auch nicht sübertaktet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2006)

monate später...:

nachdem ich jetzt endlich ne neue graka habe, hab ich doch auch mal den 06er laufen lassen können. ergebniss:

2950 insgesamt

1340sm2.0
1310sm3.0
730cpu

werte über 3 druchläufe ±15 stabil, also keine einbrüche mehr wie früher 

trotz allem kommt mir das für ne 

xfx7800gs extreme edition (440/1300mhz)

etwas wenig vor.. kann mir da jemand was zu sagen, der in der masse an posts hier einigermaßen nen überblick hat?

restliches system ist

p4ee 3,4 (sollte nem 3500+ vergleichbar sein)
2x512mb infineon ddr400 (2,5-3-3-
p4x800e deluxe (i875p)

_edit_: forceware 84.21


----------



## raidenzero (12. Mai 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=269456

Warte nur noch auf meine 7600GT.

mfg


----------



## Chat1000 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Tesafilm am 03.05.2006 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nur 1500 Pkt
> *enttäuscht bin*
> 
> GFX: 800
> ...



Das kommt von daher, das deine Graka nur 2.0b unterstützt, somit kann sie auch nicht an allen Test im 06er teilnehmen -> deshalb geringe Punktzahl (ansonsten ganz ok )


----------



## INU-ID (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Und wieder ein Ergebnis...

AMD Dual-Core@2,7GHz
7800GTX SLI
4GB RAM

SM2 Score: *3687*
HDR/SM3 Score: *3533*
CPU Score: *2015*
3DMarks: *8067*

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/6813/3dmark062ik.jpg


----------



## Freshman (17. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Seit gestern läuft mein neuer Prozessor: Intel 955 EE (Dualcore 3,46 GHz).

Mein Score: 5937 3DMarks.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=298165

have fun


----------



## OnkelTitus (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Soo...vorher mit 6800GT@Ultra : 2650Pkt.

NUN mit 6800GT SLI sinds 4060Pkte.

UNd leise bekomme ich die andre 6800GT auch noch


----------



## SSX-Tricker (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

So, mal meinen neuen PC getestet (siehe Signatur). 

4041 Punkte


----------



## balduin2 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*AGP System hab*   
~3550 3DMarks
~1600SM2.0
~1500 SM3.0
~950 CPU


System siehe Signatur


----------



## mcwild (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Muahahahaha....!!!  

Ich hab noch nen SOCKEL A system  und mach euch alle mit platt  

3DMark03          3DMark05        3DMark06
17709 Punkte    7715 Punkte   4381 Punkte   

Mein System steht inna Signatur. PS: Hab ne Gainward Bliss 7800gs+ @565/1530 drinne   mal schaun, wenn ich meine Agp-Spannung auf 1,7 Volt oder 1,8 schmeisse, dann müsste noch was mehr drinne sein  aber 125Mhz Core und 280 Mhz Ram übertaktet gehen schon gut ab  werd mich mal heute anne Cpu machen


----------



## usopia (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Meine Ergebnisse (komplett ohne OC):

3DMark05: 7575

3DMark06: 4400


----------



## EZ-Roller (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*8489 Punkte*

A8N32-SLI
Opteron 175 @ 2,64 GHz
2 GB OCZ Platinum XTC DDR500
2 x Gainward "Bliss" 7900 GT 512 MB "GS"
Enermax Liberty 620W


----------



## daCarter (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				EZ-Roller am 03.06.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *8489 Punkte*
> 
> A8N32-SLI
> Opteron 175 @ 2,64 GHz
> ...




is schon lächerlich was ne dual core cpu bei dem kack bench reist


----------



## EZ-Roller (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				daCarter am 03.06.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> is schon lächerlich was ne dual core cpu bei dem kack bench reist



Naja gut, wenn's im laufe diesen Jahres irgendwann der "Anwendungsrealität" entspricht, ist ja alles gut... Abgesehen davon kommen die meisten Punkte imernoch durch das SLI-Gespann. Mit einer schnellen Single-Core CPU währen es so um die 7000 Punkte.


----------



## daCarter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				EZ-Roller am 05.06.2006 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 03.06.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ich weiß hab in verbindung mit 2x1900xtx und nem fx-57 ~7800Punkte


----------



## Tesafilm (5. Juni 2006)

1586 Pkt.


----------



## firehead8 (5. Juni 2006)

habe 3362 punkte


amd athlon 3000+ @2010mhz
gigabyte k8ne so.754
1*g.e.i.l 1024 mb riegel
2*g.e.i.l 256mb riegel
gigabyte 7800gt @ 400/1000mhz


----------



## silberbengel (6. Juni 2006)

4229 3DMarks

Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
Biostar T-Force 6100 939 µATX 
1GB DDR-400 Kit Crucial Ballistix 
Samsung Spinpoint HD160JJ
NEC ND3551A
Xilence Power 480W

Kein OC!!!


----------



## olstyle (6. Juni 2006)

Aktuell komme ich auf folgendes:
3303      3dMarks
(SM2: 1443   SM3: 1429   CPU: 909)


----------



## Tesafilm (6. Juni 2006)

> 4229 3DMarks
> 
> Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
> Biostar T-Force 6100 939 µATX
> ...



Grafikkarte?


----------



## patsche (7. Juni 2006)

Gesamtscore sind bei mir 3873, ob das normal is weiß man nich...............nun weiß ich ganausoviel wie vorher!


----------



## patsche (7. Juni 2006)

patsche am 07.06.2006 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesamtscore sind bei mir 3873, ob das normal is weiß man nich...............nun weiß ich ganausoviel wie vorher!



damn es waren ja 4xAF und 4xAA eingestellt, habs ausgemacht und nochmal laufen lassen jetzt sinds 4732punkte!


ich nerd


----------



## silberbengel (14. Juni 2006)

Tesafilm am 06.06.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > 4229 3DMarks
> >
> > Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
> > Biostar T-Force 6100 939 µATX
> ...




Uhps, sorry, das wichtigste habe ich vergessen...   
Hab die Sapphire X1800 XT 256MB + Zalman VF900-Cu


----------



## Thorus (15. Juni 2006)

Komm auf 5927

Mein System:

Asus A8N-Sli SE
AMD 64 X2 4400+
Geforce 7900 GTX
2 GB RAM Kingston HyperX


----------



## TDS23626 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich komme in der 3DMArk 2006 Basis Edition auf 7308 Punkte   . Etwas mehr ist sicherlich mit ein wenig Tuning noch drin.


----------



## daCarter (25. Juni 2006)

so mal nen neuer Wert von mir http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=359299


----------



## INU-ID (25. Juni 2006)

8600 3DMark

AMD X2 @ 2,6GHz
7950GX2 @ ca. 600MHz GPU, 800MHz RAM

------------------------------------------------------------

5600 3DMark

AMD X2 @ 2GHz
X1900XTX @ Standard


----------



## greenday5 (25. Juni 2006)

3775 Punkte bisschen wenig finde ich!

   Athlon 3700+, saphire x1800xt 256mb 
   asus A8R MVP, 2GB RAM


  Kann mir einer sagen warum ich so wenig punkte hab?

MFG Greenday


----------



## Dani-s (27. Juni 2006)

greenday5 am 25.06.2006 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 3775 Punkte bisschen wenig finde ich!
> 
> Athlon 3700+, saphire x1800xt 256mb
> asus A8R MVP, 2GB RAM
> ...



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen habe auch den gleichen Prozessor und die gleiche Grafikkarte von Connect 3D und 1GB Ram von Cosair CL 2

Ist bei euch bei der Auflösung auch 1280 x 1024 eingestellt?


----------



## Bretty (1. Juli 2006)

Nein das is standard auf 1024xwasweiß ich. mit meinem opteron144 auf 2,63 ,msi 7600gt, 1gb kingston ram und asus a8nsli deluxe auf so 8000 punkte


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Juli 2006)

Bretty am 01.07.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das is standard auf 1024xwasweiß ich. mit meinem opteron144 auf 2,63 ,msi 7600gt, 1gb kingston ram und asus a8nsli deluxe auf so 8000 punkte




@Bretty 1024*768 ist die Standard Auflösung vom 05ér , beim 06ér ist die Auflösung Standard auf 1280*1024 erhöht worden.

Mfg Nex


----------



## Bretty (1. Juli 2006)

ich hab die 2006 und bei mir isses aber auf 1024


----------



## INU-ID (1. Juli 2006)

Bretty am 01.07.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die 2006 und bei mir isses aber auf 1024


Standard sind aber 1280x1024...

Evtl. erkennt der 3DMark deine MidLevel Graka und stellt deshalb die Auflösung etwas runter.


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Juli 2006)

Update:
Da ich dank INU-ID nun SLI fähig bin hab ich mal den 06ér noch mal laufen lassen, und was soll ich sagen *ein wenig enttäuscht bin*    

Der non SLI-test
4874 3D Marks  

SM2.0 Score  2286

HDR/SM3.0 Score  2375

CPU Score  1012

Der SLI-test
5499 3D marks

SM2.0 Score  2873

HDR/SM3.0 Score  2834

CPU Score  957

Habe den eindruck das mein NT nicht genug Saft liefert. Die Nvidia Karten Takten sich ja Automatisch runter wenn sie nicht genug Power bekommen.

Bis zum neunen NT dauert es aber nicht mehr lange *g*

Kurioses am rande, unter Vista funzt SLI nicht, es fährt mit 2 Karten nicht Hoch.

Mfg Nex


----------



## INU-ID (1. Juli 2006)

Nexus76 am 01.07.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *ein wenig enttäuscht bin*


Hm, ich hab meine alten Ergebnisse mit dem Gespann zwar nicht mehr im Kopf, aber irgendwas is da bissl komisch.

Nicht das Ergebnis im SLI, sondern das mit einer Karte kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.
Ich hab grad ma fix auf CB nachgeschaut:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_ati_radeon_x1900_xtx_x1900_cf-edition/13/

nVidia GeForce 7800 GTX: 3813 Punkte
nVidia GeForce 7800 GT SLI: 5297 Punkte

Das sind 40% Steigerung gegenüber 12% bei dir...

Sicher das du auch einmal ohne SLI gebencht hast? Sieht für mich nicht so aus... hast du evtl. nur einen anderen SLI-Mode genutzt?

Edit: jetzt fehlt dir nur noch eine DualCore CPU.


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 01.07.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nexus76 am 01.07.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei meinem Test mit einer Karte war sie auch Übertaktet auf 510MHz Kern und 1200MHz Speicher, so wie es noch in der sig. steht.  
Der SLI Test ist im Standard Takt Gemessen.

Mfg Nex


----------



## Ice-ms (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !! - Eure Werte 7900GT*

Hi, an alle die eine 7900GT haben, wärd ihr bitte so nett, udnd würdet hier mal eure einzelnen SM 2.0 und HDR/SM3 score zu posten?
Wäre nett  
Also ich hab
SM 2.0        =1650
HDR/SM3.0=2187

Meint ihr die Punkte sind ok für meine Graka?
XFX 7900GT XT/550

mfg.


----------



## maxi2290 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !! - Eure Werte 7900GT*



			
				Ice-ms am 02.07.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, an alle die eine 7900GT haben, wärd ihr bitte so nett, udnd würdet hier mal eure einzelnen SM 2.0 und HDR/SM3 score zu posten?
> Wäre nett
> Also ich hab
> SM 2.0        =1650
> ...



also ich hab den auch mal geamacht, nix übertacketet und nur 3120 Punkte, ist das in ortnung??????? (system siehe sig.)


----------



## Steamhammer (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

1666 Punkte (heul)


----------



## sCh4kY (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*4694*

nichts übertaktet


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

stolze *5239* Punkte


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hm, *5320* Punkte.    
Irgendwie erscheint mir das doch ein bisschen zu wenig, außerdem hatte ich bei den CPU-Tests nicht ein einziges Mal mehr als 1 FPS! Ist das normal? 

System:
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
2x1024MB MDT
Powercolor Radeon X1900 XT
Asus A8N-SLI Premium


----------



## Jason-Voorhees (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

4079 punkte

Sys siehe sig.


----------



## INU-ID (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Dumbi am 12.07.2006 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, *5320* Punkte.
> Irgendwie erscheint mir das doch ein bisschen zu wenig, außerdem hatte ich bei den CPU-Tests nicht ein einziges Mal mehr als 1 FPS! Ist das normal?
> 
> System:
> ...




Schau mal hier: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_7950_gx2/10/#abschnitt_3dmark06

X1900XT@FX60 = 5740 3DMark. (5. Juni 2006)

Und wenn ich meinen X2 auf 2000MHz runtertakte komm ich mit meiner XTX auf ca. 5600 3DMarks. (siehe weiter oben)

Ergo ist dein Ergebnis abslut in Ordnung.


----------



## eXitus64 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Dumbi am 12.07.2006 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, *5320* Punkte.
> Irgendwie erscheint mir das doch ein bisschen zu wenig, außerdem hatte ich bei den CPU-Tests nicht ein einziges Mal mehr als 1 FPS! Ist das normal?
> 
> System:
> ...




ja das kann durchaus sein, da die cpu alle anfallenden bilder alleine rendern/ berechnen muss, ohne unterstützung der gpu.......


----------



## Nexus76 (22. Juli 2006)

Nexus76 am 01.07.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Der SLI-test
> 5499 3D marks
> ...



Update:

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/766/5dJBMHgK.jpg


----------



## uka (29. Juli 2006)

Habe mit meinem System: 

amd x2 4600+   
7800gt
1536mb Arbeitsspeicher

3008 3d Marks is das ok???


----------



## uka (29. Juli 2006)

uka am 29.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit meinem System:
> 
> amd x2 4600+
> 7800gt
> ...



Weiß keiner??


----------



## MrWichtel (29. Juli 2006)

uka am 29.07.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eindeutig zuwenig hab mit dem athlon 64 3700 + @ fx 55 und ner  übertakteten 7600Gt schon 3200.


----------



## uka (30. Juli 2006)

MrWichtel am 29.07.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hab gestern mal windows neu installiert und hab jetzt 3755 ist das jetzt so ungefähr ok??


----------



## Dani-s (30. Juli 2006)

MrWichtel am 29.07.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du so viele Punkte hast habe ich auch zu wenig Punkte!!
Ich habe mit 3700+ und X1800XT 256MB nur 3820 Punkte!
Hatte den Prozessor auch schon mal auf 2,6GHz übertaktet da hatte ich 3999Punkte!
Ich glaub das sind eindeutig zu wenig Punkte weil ich nicht glaube dass die X1800XT nur  800 Punkte mehr hab!
Woran könnnte das liegen?
Mir ist aufgefallen dass das Catlyst Center bei den Taktraten nur 593 und 696 Mhz anzeigt normal 625 und 696MHz


----------



## Dani-s (1. August 2006)

Dani-s am 30.07.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 29.07.2006 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte das niedrige Ergebnis an den Taktraten liegen?


----------



## mmcc0810 (3. August 2006)

3DMarks: 4317
SM 2.0 Score: 1688
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 1880
CPU Score: 1461

ist das gut oder schlecht?  
Sorry für meine Unwissenheit
aber mit diesen Zahlen kann ich wirklich nichts anfangen.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


EDIT: Äh, eigenartig.
Wenn ich den benchmark mit 4 fach AF/AA mach bekomme ich keine Bildfehler, wenn ich diesen aber ohne AF/AA durchführe habe ich bei der letzten Deep Freeze Demo gegen Schluß einige Grafikfehler, die demo stürzt aber nicht ab und 4901 Pkt.
Was kann das bedeuten


----------



## toyzruz (5. August 2006)

6148 Punkte *freu*
mit meinem neuen 4800erAMD

7900 GTX von XFX
1 Gig Cosair
Asus A8nE
XP


----------



## Nakir (6. August 2006)

INU-ID am 25.06.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 5600 3DMark
> 
> AMD X2 @ 2GHz
> X1900XTX @ Standard


5483 3dMark

Pentium D 805 @ 3,4GHz
2GB DDR2 RAM
X1900XT


----------



## eXitus64 (8. August 2006)

nach dem übertakten der grakas habe ich nun folgende punkte

Insgesamt: 5730Punkte  

sm2.0 score:  3018  
hdr/sm3.0 score: 3184 
cpu score: 925                     


beweis screen

http://bbheadshot.bb.funpic.de//Pix/benche.PNG




 P.S.: 7800gtx 430/1200@450/1300


----------



## Michael16 (13. August 2006)

eXitus64 am 08.08.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> nach dem übertakten der grakas habe ich nun folgende punkte
> 
> Insgesamt: 5730Punkte
> 
> ...



hast du 2 GTX im SLI verbund!???


----------



## Michael16 (13. August 2006)

Dani-s am 30.07.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 29.07.2006 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja deine 3DMark punkte scheinen wirklich zu wenig zu sein!! ich hatte mit meiner 7900 GT und meinem alten opteron 146 @ 2,6Ghz ca. 4500 punkte
hast du mal geschaut ob im treiber AA und AF ausgeschaltet sind!?? bzw vielleicht ist Vsync aktiviert!?


----------



## Jurinator (17. August 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

habe beim 1280x 1024 

4192 punkte

ich glaub das ist zu wenig....

habe einen 

x2 4200 @ 2500 mhz

7800 GT @ 475/550

2048mb OCZ



erscheint mir wenig...sowieso hackt mein computer selbst im office bereich...


----------



## IXS (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hier mal ein paar Scores von meinem "Energiesparrechner".
Alles auf Standard:

3313 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score: 1262
HDR/SM3.9 Score: 1226
CPU Score: 2107

Also irgendwie schreit die "Conroe" Generation nach komplett anderen Grafikkarten. Im Prinzip könnte der Prozessor mittlerweile "wieder" einen Teil des Renderings übernehmen und die Grafikkarte macht nur noch den "Feinschliff".

Es wäre anzunehmen, dass die bereits vorangekündigten Grafikkarten von Intel in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## newester (21. August 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				IXS am 21.08.2006 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein paar Scores von meinem "Energiesparrechner".



 

Conroe und Energiesparrechner ist ein Widerspruch in sich und das schon alleine wegen der deutlich zu hohen Verlustleistung im Leerlauf. Da ändern nicht mal Energiesparmodis und Undervolten was daran. 
Aber im Vergleich zu bisherigen Intel Dual-Cores (Netburst) und unter Berücksichtigung der " ", kann man es noch durchgehen lassen.  

Aber wenn man es genau nimmt disqualifiziert alleine schon deine Ati-Graka  das System als Energiesparrechner. Und der Chipssatz ist wohl auch alles andere als prädestiniert dafür. 
Messe doch mal die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme vom System, dann können wir noch mal darüber "sprechen".


----------



## Shooter021279 (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Also ich bin bei 5898 Punkten im 3DMark06 raus gekommen. Sollte für nen Laptop reichen.


----------



## h3lper (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

weiss meinen gesamtwert nich mehr genau,aber beim cpu test hatte ich mit meinem X2 4200+ etwas zwischen 1650-1700  :-o  ... wenn ich mir hier einige mit nem  (hinterherliegenden) 4800+ ansehe,hab ich ein wunderbares ergebnis... was die cpu betrifft.

mit meiner x850xt-pe @ 570/600 (wird ja langsam zeit den letzten saft aus ihr rauszupressen   ) bekomme ich allerdings (schwache?) ~1200 punkte ?

der hdr wird bei mir leider nicht dürchgeführt...

<<h3lp(h)er>>


----------



## eXitus64 (4. September 2006)

Michael16 am 13.08.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 08.08.2006 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap


----------



## Speedi85 (4. September 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				h3lper am 04.09.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss meinen gesamtwert nich mehr genau,aber beim cpu test hatte ich mit meinem X2 4200+ etwas zwischen 1650-1700  :-o  ... wenn ich mir hier einige mit nem  (hinterherliegenden) 4800+ ansehe,hab ich ein wunderbares ergebnis... was die cpu betrifft.
> 
> mit meiner x850xt-pe @ 570/600 (wird ja langsam zeit den letzten saft aus ihr rauszupressen   ) bekomme ich allerdings (schwache?) ~1200 punkte ?
> 
> ...



ich habe beim standart takt schon 5800 punkte und beim takten schon fast 6500 punkte beim 3Dmark06  

E6600, ATI x1900XT, 1GB DDR2 800,


----------



## h3lper (5. September 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Speedi85 am 04.09.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> h3lper am 04.09.2006 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und warum haste mich gequotet ?


----------



## Speedi85 (7. September 2006)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

sorry bin neu hier, muss erst schauen wie es hier alles geht


----------



## Nexus76 (7. September 2006)

ALT : Amd64 3000@2600Mhz 7800GT-Sli

5499 3D Marks

SM2.0 Score  2873

HDR/SM3.0 Score  2834

CPU Score  957

NEU  in Sig.

3D Marks      7104 

SM2.0             3180

HDR/SM3.0   3123

Cpu                1825


----------



## Intelkiller (9. September 2006)

hab leider nicht soviele punkte 

3DMark Score	4905 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score	2296 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	2292 Marks
CPU Score	1078 Marks


3D Mark06 stürzt bei mir immer ab wenn die cpu auf 2992 Mhz läuft, deshalb konnte ich nur mit 2,7ghz testen  Bei allen anderen sachen läuft der pc stabil. Er bleibt auch nicht hängen, nur das blöde programm geht aus


----------



## olstyle (9. September 2006)

Intelkiller am 09.09.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> 3D Mark06 stürzt bei mir immer ab wenn die cpu auf 2992 Mhz läuft, deshalb konnte ich nur mit 2,7ghz testen  Bei allen anderen sachen läuft der pc stabil. Er bleibt auch nicht hängen, nur das blöde programm geht aus


Läuft auch Prime?
Würde auf jeden Fall bei 2,7ghz bleiben wenn irgend ein Programm Instabilität zeigt.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## chriffer (12. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich hab ca. 5000 Punkte. 
Ist das normal?
Mein System siehe Signatur.


----------



## PANsVoice (15. September 2006)

5807


E6600
X1900XT Sapphire
2GB Geil DDR2-800
MSI 975 PowerupEdit


----------



## Zamamee (19. September 2006)

E6600  @2,4 GHz
Radeon X1900XT 
1GB Ram



5764    Benchmarks,   aber in  zwei        der 3D Test hab ich Artefakte gesehen.    Is das normal?   Weil in SPielen seh ich iwi        nie was.   Kann man               bei diesen Benchmarks                   sagen dass mein Sys fehlerfrei        läuft?


----------



## Freshman (19. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe mal wieder etwas gebastelt:

10.125 3DMarks.

have fun


----------



## chriffer (19. September 2006)

Freshman am 19.09.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mal wieder etwas gebastelt:
> 
> ...




Hast du die cpu und die grafikkarte übertaktet?


----------



## Freshman (20. September 2006)

chriffer am 19.09.2006 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Freshman am 19.09.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

Läuft zur Zeit alles noch mit Standardtakt, aber ich will demnächst mal die ersten Versuche mit übertakten starten. Beim Prozessor weiß ich schon, dass er ohne Probleme mit 3,46 GHz läuft, den Speicher kann ich mit scharfen Latenzen von 3-4-3-9, bei 2,2 V laufen lassen. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie sich die Grafikkarten übertakten lassen. Ein bißchen Sorgen bereitet mir, trotz Wasserkühlung die Boardtemperatur. Aber da wird mir schon was einfallen...

cu


----------



## Monsterkilla (25. September 2006)

Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi Ap
Conroe E 6600 2.4 Ghz
1024 MB Kingston Hyper X Ram DDR2 800 Mhz
Festplatte Western Digital Raptor 10000 Umdrehungen
Grka   Sapphire Ati X1900 XTX     PCI express 16x
kein Übertakten



Auflösung 1280x1024 , kein Anti Alising, Texture Filtering ( Optimal ).

6028 3DMarks
2129 Cpu Score
2329 Sm2.0 Score
2608 HDRSm3.0 Score


----------



## Mahni (1. Oktober 2006)

Monsterkilla am 25.09.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi Ap
> Conroe E 6600 2.4 Ghz
> 1024 MB Kingston Hyper X Ram DDR2 800 Mhz
> Festplatte Western Digital Raptor 10000 Umdrehungen
> ...




hi sind 6068 punkte in 3 mark 2006 gut für mein system (unten) in 1024*768?


----------



## Topas111 (3. Oktober 2006)

3936 3DMarks ... für 490 Euro   

ASUS A8V-XE 
Athlon 64 3800+ Single-Core
Sparkle 7900GT 256MB
Crucial Ballistix 2x512 MB

ich denke da kann Man(n) zufrieden sein   

Gruss ... Topas


----------



## Mahni (5. Oktober 2006)

Topas111 am 03.10.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 3936 3DMarks ... für 490 Euro
> 
> ASUS A8V-XE
> Athlon 64 3800+ Single-Core
> ...




ich hab 6095 punkte in 3d mark 06 mit folgendem sys:
core 2 duo e6400
1024mb ddr2 667 mdt
x1900xt 256mb 

ABER IN DER auflösung : 1024*768 <<----- ist der wert für diese auflösung trotzdem gut?
oder geht der wert nicht nach auflösung , und die punkte werden je nach auflösung automatisch angepasst??


----------



## Flyer24 (5. Oktober 2006)

Mein Zweitrechner (Bro strikes back  )

2x7900GTX @ 720/1640 Modded FW 85.96 - C2D E6600 @ 3600Mhz - 2x1024Mb G.Skill HZ @ 400Mhz @ 4-4-4-8

11322 Punkte

Die karten sind V-modded (Hardmod) sollte also noch ein wenig Spielraum nach oben sein ^^


----------



## maeru (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leutz

Ich habe im 3d Mark 06 satte 5023 Punkte mit folgendem System:

Intel Core 2 duo E6300 @ 2.13 GHz
1GB DDR2533 Kingston
Asrock Conroe945G-DVI
Geforce 7900GS, 256 MB @  590 MHz, 1538 MHz

Ist das gut für mein System? Ich denke schon


----------



## Mahni (6. Oktober 2006)

maeru am 06.10.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> 
> Ich habe im 3d Mark 06 satte 5023 Punkte mit folgendem System:
> 
> ...




das is völlig in ordnung wenn man bedenkt das andere mit core 2 duo e6300 , 1gig und x1900xt nur 5600 schaffen.. also völlig in ordnung.
welche auflösung denn? 

also ich erreiche 6095.... ist das gut für mein system in 1024*768???
oder ist das egal welche auflösung und das wird dann per punktezahl mit der auflösung ausgeglichen??


----------



## maeru (7. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 06.10.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> maeru am 06.10.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahni (8. Oktober 2006)

So hab nochmal in 1280*960 laufen lassen : 
knapp 5400 ~ punkte, ok mit dem system?


----------



## maeru (9. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 08.10.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab nochmal in 1280*960 laufen lassen :
> knapp 5400 ~ punkte, ok mit dem system?



Oha, ich habe nen viel billigeren PC zusammengestellt und habe 5033 Punkte mit der Auflösung 1280x 1024. Ich danke mal, dein Ergebnis is OK, aber von der Grafikkarte hätte ich mehr erwartet. Probiers doch mal mit übertakten   


Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 2.14 GHz
Asus Nvidia Geforce N7900GS @ 590 MHz, 1592 GHz
Asrock Conroe 945G-DVI
1 GB DDR2533 Kingston


----------



## Mahni (9. Oktober 2006)

maeru am 09.10.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 08.10.2006 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um genau zu sein 5352 punkte .. aber das ist ok.. weil in anderen foren hab ich auch ein core 2 duo e 6300 gesehen @ 2,10 ghz mit x1900xt 256mb und 1 gig mit 5320 punkten oder so... vor allem musst du bedenken meine x1900xt hat nur 256mb, nicht 512..
ausserdem besitze ich nur 1 gig 
auch andere Ergebnisse sind ähnlich.


----------



## maeru (10. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 09.10.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> maeru am 09.10.2006 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zerogoki (11. Oktober 2006)

-hab ein core 2 duo E6600 (2.4ghz)

-2x1024 6400 ram von corsair (800)

-asus P5W dh Deluxe Mainboard

-ne Ati (His) X1950XTX (leider kann man sich ja noch ned den neusten treiber draufladen da diese karte noch nicht unterstützt wird also hab ich noch den trieber von der cd drauf)

ich kann nicht sim 3d mark verändern und komme nur auf 5102punkte
das ist doch ned normal? oder liegt es wirklich noch an dem trieber?

apropo seit neuem wenn ich den 3d mark 06 laufen lasse hab ich total die grafikfehler manchmal belibt das bild weiss doch man sieht unten noch di eangaben fps und so...oder am rand gibts so weisse schliereffekte oder man sieht alles vergälbt...als ob die grafikkarte ein hitze problem hätte...was nicht sein kann das sie noch normal temperatur hat 69° ist normal bei dieser graka

und das trift erst seit neuem auf und nur im 3d mark 06 sonst in alle spielen wie fear oder so...läuft alles auf hoch maximun und dort hab ich keine probs...

weiss einner weshalb so plötzlich grafikfehler im 3d mark 06  bei mir auftachen?


----------



## Mahni (11. Oktober 2006)

Zerogoki am 11.10.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> -hab ein core 2 duo E6600 (2.4ghz)
> 
> -2x1024 6400 ram von corsair (800)
> 
> ...




also 5100 ist schon sehr sehr wenig für dein system du solltest locker 6000 punkte schaffen, einige mit deinem system schaffen so ca. 6100..
also das muss am treiber liegen.


----------



## Mahni (11. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 11.10.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zerogoki am 11.10.2006 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich hab 5359 punkte
hab leider kein beweis weil ich nicht weiss wie man das hier einfügen kann


----------



## Highkoo (12. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 11.10.2006 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 11.10.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe 10080 Marks im 3d Mark 06 mit der Aufl. 1280mal 1024!
System bestehend aus Intel core duo 6400 taktet mit 2,65 ghz
2mal 1024 mb ddr2 667 mdt ram
Asus sli deluxe Board
2mal Msi 7900gto im Sli Verbund(Speichertakt 800Mhz/Chiptakt 670mhz,also ewas über Gtx)
Ich hatte zwar mit etwas mehr marks gerechnet,aber es ist trotz alledem ein stolzer Wert!
ich habe die Karten erst vor 4 tagen verbaut!hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Kombi!Und weiss wie man noch mehr rauskitzelt!?
Am takt kann ich nichts mehr ändern dann friert das bild ein!Den Fsb Takt am Prozessor kann ich auch nicht mehr hochschieben dann,läuft er instabil!So schafft er 5 läufe im 3d mark 06!Wobei beim letzten lauf die Marks auf 9950 abfallen!


----------



## sbalsing (23. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade mal wieder aufgerüstet hier meine Score:

3DMark Score 6313 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 2488 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 2754 Marks 
CPU Score 2091 Marks 

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 2,4 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## fiumpf (24. Oktober 2006)

Nach aufrüsten und Umbau 5390 Punkte mit dem System aus der Signatur. Alles ohne übertakten.


----------



## Mahni (27. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 24.10.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach aufrüsten und Umbau 5390 Punkte mit dem System aus der Signatur. Alles ohne übertakten.




jo lol aber in 1024*768 , mit 1280*960 erreichst du keine 5300 punkte, maximal 4500 oder 4600, eine 7900gt schafft auf keienn Fall mehr.. selbst ein X6800 prozessor dürfte hier nur auf 5000 hiefen.
ich erreiche 6000 punkte in 1024*768 von daher gehe ich davon aus das du das in 1024*768 durchgeführt hast.


----------



## fiumpf (27. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 27.10.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erreiche 6000 punkte in 1024*768 von daher gehe ich davon aus das du das in 1024*768 durchgeführt hast.


Dann läuft irgendwas falsch bei deinem System! Neidisch?


----------



## Mahni (29. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 27.10.2006 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 27.10.2006 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warum falsch.. ich hab nur kein 17 zoll.. du mit deiner 7900gt kommst eh nicht über 5000


----------



## Tooxer (31. Oktober 2006)

@Mahni...
Warum sollte man keine 5000 Pkt. im 3DMark06 mit einer 7900GT schaffen??? 
Mit meinem System:  E6400 auf Asus P5B, 2x 512MB OCZ PC800, Asus 7900GT (450/660@520/730) schiesse ich aber locker über die 5000er-Marke bei 1280x1024...


----------



## Farragut (31. Oktober 2006)

@ mahni...du scheinst da wirklich falsch zu liegen
hab zwar eine 7900gtx komme aber selbst mit 1280x1024 auf über 6500 pkt...


----------



## fiumpf (31. Oktober 2006)

Mahni am 29.10.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 27.10.2006 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich war die Rede von einem 19"-Gerät und in 1280x1024.


----------



## BlackBaer (1. November 2006)

3DMarks		5239
SM2.0 Score	2175
HDR/SM3.0 Score	2140
CPU Score	                     1805 

Mein Sys:

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, 2411 MHz
2 x 1024 MDT
NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT  (512 MB)
ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE ACPI BIOS Revision 0603
Maxtor 6B200P0 (189 GB) IDE


----------



## Hombre3000 (1. November 2006)

BlackBaer am 01.11.2006 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 3DMarks		5239
> SM2.0 Score	2175
> HDR/SM3.0 Score	2140
> CPU Score	                     1805
> ...



System:
C2D E6400
1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800
Asus P5B
ATI X1900GT
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10

3DMark06: 5500@1280*1024

aber was sagt schon der 3D Mark, es reicht das ich fast alles auf high zocken kann und für nen gelegenheitsspieler wie mich reichts alle mal.

mfg

Hombre


----------



## Baumwolle2 (3. November 2006)

5100 Punkte bei 3d Mark 06 

Mein sys:
Intel e6600 @ 2,6 ( ich weiß ich brauch nich damit angeben bin noch übertackternoob)
7900gs
MDT 1024 DDR2 667
Asus P5N-Sli


----------



## Tooxer (7. November 2006)

*3DMarks  5377*
SM2.0       2247
SM3.0       2181
CPU         1850

....kann gut damit leben

Mein System:
C2D E6400 (Standardtakt)
ASUS P5B
2x 512MB OCZ PC800
ASUS EN7900GT@570/740
...und noch nicht ausgereizt...


----------



## dri71 (7. November 2006)

Naja, dann geb ich meine Werte halt auch mal zum besten...

*6793 3DMarks* @ 1280x1024

     SM2.0 Score:                     2559
     HDR/SM3.0 Score:           2837
     CPU Score:                        2829

System siehe Sig.

PS: Aber wen interessiert eigentlich der 3DMark, die Games müssen gut laufen...


----------



## Zerogoki (11. November 2006)

bei mir ist es echt seltsam
3d mark hat zunächst wunderbar funktioniert aber...aufeinmal wenn ich den 3d mark 06 starten möchte fängt er an zu hängen...also dann wenn er noch das system ausliest...
es geht ab da einfach ned mehr weiter und nicht mal mit dem task manager kann ichs beenden...und der ganze rechner lässt sich ned mehr normal bedinen muss dann immer nen neustart machen weil sonst das ganze system bockt...
ich hab das gefühl das ist seit dem ich den neuen ati trieber für meine X1950XTX installiert habe so...
kannmir das einer bestätigen der auch diese karte hat mit dem neuen treiber von der ati seite?


----------



## Topas111 (18. November 2006)

Tooxer am 07.11.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *3DMarks  5377*
> SM2.0       2247
> SM3.0       2181
> CPU         1850
> ...



also mir scheint des ein Beweis zu sein, dass die 7900 GTO rockt wie die Hölle, ich habe 4950 Marks aber nur nen 3800+ Singel-Core der gerade mal 930 Points schafft.

Gruss ... Topas


----------



## maxmuster (18. November 2006)

9663 3dmarks  (1024x76

sm2         4339
hdr/sm3  4445
cpu           2306

asus p5wdh deluxe
bqt p6 pro 600W
c2d e6300 @ 2,78 ghz
2x1GB corsair xms ddr2800 
7900gx2

ps: ich weiß, dass ich meine werte besser auf die 3dmark seite stellen sollte, als is forum, hab aber nen geklauten key, daher...

mfg


----------



## Topas111 (18. November 2006)

maxmuster am 18.11.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 9663 3dmarks  (1024x76
> 
> sm2         4339
> hdr/sm3  4445
> ...



könnte Man(n) sich hier nicht mal auf die "free" Basic-Version einigen ... Auflösung 1280 x 1024 

Gruss ... Topas


----------



## maxmuster (18. November 2006)

Topas111 am 18.11.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> maxmuster am 18.11.2006 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verzeih meine dummheit, aber ich weiß nicht was du meinst   !!!
mit meinem 15" geht halt nur 1024x768


----------



## F4be (18. November 2006)

meine werte:

5687 3DMarks

versteh aber ed warum ich so wenig hab, wenn ich da beiträge lese, die schlechtere komponenten als ich habe, aber trotzdem über 6000 punkte kommen!

mein sys:

c2d e6600
asus p5w dh deluxe
ati radeon x1900xtx 512mb
2gb GEIL ddr2 800 cl4-4-4-12
enermax liberty 500w

der test lief auf 1280x1024!

kann man die dann eigtl überhaupt vergleichen, wenn man zwei versch. bildschirmauflösungen eingestellt hat?

thx fabe


----------



## maxmuster (18. November 2006)

F4be am 18.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> meine werte:
> 
> 5687 3DMarks
> 
> ...



gute frage! ich denk mal in gewisser weise schon. ich hab keine ahnung was fürn score ich hätt, wenn ich auf 1280x1024 testen würd  !!!
naja, am ende is es doch nur n benchmark, was zählt ist, ob das spiel flüssig läuft und gut auusieht  !!


----------



## Topas111 (19. November 2006)

maxmuster am 18.11.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Topas111 am 18.11.2006 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war doch ned böse gemeint "maxe" 

ist halt nur verwirrend, genau wie für mich verwirrend ist, wie einer ne GX2 hat und nur 1024 Auflösung ... aber ich muss ja nicht ALLES verstehen *smile

ansonsten haste voll und ganz RECHT wichtig ist einzig und alleine das die Spiele funzen die Punkte sind nur ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich ...

Gruss Topas


----------



## Topas111 (19. November 2006)

F4be am 18.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> meine werte:
> 
> 5687 3DMarks
> 
> ...



da stimmt in jedem FALL was nicht !!!

mit deinem System ist da viel mehr drin ! schau doch mal bei computerbase.de die schreiben da was, dass deer Test nur bestimmte Treiber unterstützt ... ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären ...

Gruss ...


----------



## N8Mensch (20. November 2006)

Na, wo bleiben denn die 8800er Benchs...?


----------



## F4be (20. November 2006)

Topas111 am 19.11.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> F4be am 18.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab den ati treiber 6.9 drauf gemacht und hab jetzt ca. 5900.... ich kanns mir ed erklären!!!
was mach ich falsch?
muss ich sonst noch was updaten?

danke


----------



## Zerogoki (21. November 2006)

was ist den die grundeinstellung beim 3d mark?
wie ich hier lese hat hier jeder was anderes eingestellt da kann man doch gar nix mehr vergleichen....  

und wenn ich das 3dmark 06 starte schirt mein pc ab (siehe signatur) früher gings tadelos erst seit ich nen neuen treiber drauf hab
oder kann das eventuel noch an was anderem liegen?


----------



## dude999 (24. November 2006)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.



1824 3dmarks  
SM 2.0: 759
HDR/SM 3.0: 724
CPU:608

in der basic (free) version, also 1024x768

Aktuelles System:

MB:Asus K8V-X SE
CPU:AMD Sempron 3100+ @ 3400+
RAM: 512 MB Corsair XMS, 512 MB Kingston KVR 266 (notbestückung  )
Grafik: XFX Geforce 6800XT Black Edition (AGP)


----------



## Batman1 (25. November 2006)

Free Basic Version
1280 er Auflösung

8419 3DMarks

System: 
8800 GTS
E6400@2,4 Ghz
P5W DH Deluxe
2 GB G-Skill GBNR

Batman


----------



## INU-ID (25. November 2006)

Wo liegt den hier im Thread eigentlich der Rekord?  


Intel X6800 @ 2 x 3,6GHz (V-Core 1,24)
2 x 1GB DDR2-800
1 x 7950GX2, Settings @ Quality

SM2 Score: 4298
SM3 Score: 4162
CPU Score: 3074

3DMark06 Score *10010*

Screenshot: http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benchfe0.jpg


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (28. November 2006)

Bin zufrieden für mein System.Auf Standarteinstellungen werdens angemessene
6523 Punkte


----------



## Topas111 (1. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 25.11.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt den hier im Thread eigentlich der Rekord?
> 
> 
> Intel X6800 @ 2 x 3,6GHz (V-Core 1,24)
> ...



fettes System, fette Werte, Respekt ich habe nur 4950  :-o 

aber ich fliege über weihnachten in Urlaub   

mein System ...

Billigboard ASUS 
Athlon 3800+ single
2x 512 RAM Crucial
GTO

naja jedem das Seine ... ABER von Neid keine spur ich setzte halt Prioritäten ... und denke dein System kostet so 2500juros, das bekomme ich in einem Jahr für 1500 ... derweil lass ich es mir im Urlaub gut gehen    

nicht böse gemeint gelle !!! schöne weihnachten EUCH ALLEN


----------



## INU-ID (1. Dezember 2006)

Topas111 am 01.12.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich fliege über weihnachten in Urlaub


----------



## HaiHaiPC (4. Dezember 2006)

Mein PC:

Intel Pentium D 945 (2mal 3,42 GHz)
2 mal 1GB RAM DDR2 667 Mhz
Geforce 7900 GT

und hab nur 4000 Punkte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dude999 (4. Dezember 2006)

HaiHaiPC am 04.12.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC:
> 
> Intel Pentium D 945 (2mal 3,42 GHz)
> 2 mal 1GB RAM DDR2 667 Mhz
> ...


Liegt wohl am prozzi


----------



## Greatboy (5. Dezember 2006)

Pentium halt


----------



## turboloader1982 (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich komme auf 8312 Punkte.

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
MSI Board, MSI 8800 GTS
2 x 1024 MB RAM 667


Ja das System ist neu mein Ziel waren 6000 Punkte aber dieses hab ich ja schon mal deutlich geschafft. Und da 3D Mark 06 ja sehr vom Prozessor abhängig ist hab ich da ja noch sehr viel Luft nach oben sobald ich es für z.B. Spiele nötig habe werde ich meinen Cor 2 Duo noch auf 2,8 oder mal sehen vielleicht auch 3,0 GHZ übertakten dann komm ich bestimmt auch an die 10.000 grenze


----------



## Edgeslider (17. Dezember 2006)

turboloader1982 am 05.12.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auf 8312 Punkte.
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...




6006points, 

x2 4400+ oc @ 2.59ghz(boxed-kühler!!!!!)
7900gtx @665mhz/800mhz
2gb ocz dualchannle 3-3-2-8
DFI lanparty SLI DR.

stimmt der score? kann das sein?(hab irgendwie das gefühl das mit meiner nx7900gtx was nit stimmt, war eine von den ganz frühen, bei 670mhz chiptakt schmiert sie mir immer ab)

ohne oc hab ich 5900points, irgendwie macht das kaum was aus  

edit: sind mit ner wakü die 8000 realistisch?(graka @700/880mhz und cpu @ 2.8ghz?)

INU, wie viel hast du für dieses sys geblecht? also für das schnellere der beiden?


----------



## INU-ID (17. Dezember 2006)

Edgeslider am 17.12.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne oc hab ich 5900points, irgendwie macht das kaum was aus


Bei deiner Graka wird die Geometrie-Domain mit Teilern getaktet. Wenn du deine GPU also zb. 20MHz hochtaktest, dann geht die GD auch 20 hoch, taktest du die GPU nun 25MHz hoch, so kann es passieren das die GD einen anderen Teiler beommt - und plötzlich 15MHz niedrieger taktet als vorher. (alle MHz-Angaben nur Beispielwerte)


> edit: sind mit ner wakü die 8000 realistisch?(graka @700/880mhz und cpu @ 2.8ghz?)


Ich glaub das gibt nix....


> INU, wie viel hast du für dieses sys geblecht?


Das mit QX6700/8800GTX? Hm, weiß net genau.... das teuerste sind ja die HDs... dürfte preislich auf dem Niveau der PC-Welt Höllenmaschine liegen...


----------



## Flyer24 (17. Dezember 2006)

*12430*

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3729/124kup3.jpg


----------



## Edgeslider (17. Dezember 2006)

Flyer24 am 17.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *12430*
> 
> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3729/124kup3.jpg





yeah!!!
ist das ne single-8800gtx?
auch will!!!!!


----------



## INU-ID (17. Dezember 2006)

Flyer24 am 17.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *12430*
> 
> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3729/124kup3.jpg



Meinste die 13000 "knackste" noch? Und läuft die Maschine so komplett stabil/fehlerfrei? Poste doch bitte mal deine aktuellen Einstellungen/Daten (CPU-Takt-VCore, RAM-Takt-VDimm, GPU-Takt-VCore, V-RAM-Takt, Wassertemperatur,  - einfach alles*g*)

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Edgeslider (17. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 17.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 17.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist da etwa wer neidisch    ?
ps:das schnellste wat es offiziel gibt sind ca 13.600. das wär doch mal was!!

unsere beiden hardcore-ocer mit zu viel geld an die Front!!


----------



## Flyer24 (17. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 17.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 17.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das werd ich sagen können, wenn Wasserkühler für die 8er-Reihe gut erhältlich sein werden (bislang hat SilenX ein paar Komplettkühler an K&M geliefert, die leider schon vergriffen sind). Fehlerfrei läuft die Kiste aber, zumindest im Spielbetrieb.

Hatte 3,8ghz bei 1.5Vc (3650mhz/1.42Vc für 24/7-Betrieb)
Die Rams liefen bei 425mhz/2.1V und 5-5-5-10,
Grakaeinstellungen 635/1025Mhz... Hardmods für mehr Spannung mach ich da vorerst mal keine.

Wassertemperatur überwache ich net, bei nem vollbestückten Mora2 aber nicht dringend nötig*g

gn8


----------



## Edgeslider (18. Dezember 2006)

so, heute mit 670mhz chiptakt  und 800mhz speicher ausprobiert.
bei 810mhz(speicher, versteht sich) krieg ich bildfehler(komisch bunte "rechtecke" auf dem bildschirm, system friert komplett ein, das einzige was ich dann noch kriege sind die ite-temp.-daten.)
weiss jemand wie viel core-temp für nen g71 in ordnung ist?
ich rede von kurzzeit also max 1-3sek. 
das maximum was ich bis jetzt hatte waren 81 grad C

und hat jemand nen programm parat mit dem man die gpu-temp daten in einem diagramm darstellen kann?

achso, der score: 6250 mit cpu @ 2.617 ghz (geht bei 47 grad stabil= 2stunden cpu stabtest durch!)

nochwas: manchmal habe ich im canyon-flight freezes, dass heisst, der Rechner reagiert, aber das Bild bleibt stehen. Die counter läuft aber weiter, wass heisst, das mir manchmal 200-300 frames fehlen. woran liegt das?
verlange ich der geforce zuviel ab?
gibt es ne möglichkeit die karte bei erhöhtem Takt zu stabilisieren?

cu

Edgeslider


----------



## INU-ID (18. Dezember 2006)

Edgeslider am 18.12.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand wie viel core-temp für nen g71 in ordnung ist?


Grenzwert dürfte 115° sein.


> und hat jemand nen programm parat mit dem man die gpu-temp daten in einem diagramm darstellen kann?


Rivatuner ( http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=163&file=4&evp=bdece76e587561e5527b9127221cea80 )

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Edgeslider (18. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 18.12.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Edgeslider am 18.12.2006 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist mir auch klar. nur die frage ist: kann man das der karte auch dauerhaft zumuten(dauerhaft heisst: auch mal 4h am stück grenzbetrieb und das 2 jahre lang?).

bleibt noch die frage der spannung.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Dezember 2006)

115°?   

Bis 100° wird es wohl nix ausmachen...


----------



## Edgeslider (18. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 18.12.2006 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> 115°?
> 
> Bis 100° wird es wohl nix ausmachen...


 cool dann geht da ja noch was   



mfg
Und danke
edit: @ inu: jetzt da ich den rivatuner am laufen hab, weiss ich auch was du mit den geometrie-teilern gemeint hast.


----------



## Edgeslider (19. Dezember 2006)

Edgeslider am 18.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 18.12.2006 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gibts nun nen möglichkeit unter Windows die spannung anzuheben?(für die graka)
weil bei mir is ab 660mhz chiptakt doch schluss, aber die temps sind noch relativ niedrig(max 78grad)

mfg


----------



## Edgeslider (19. Dezember 2006)

keiner nen plan?

wie habt ihr den eure grakas so hoch bekommen?

mfg

ich arbeite schon dran die kohle für ne wakü locker zu machen, aber davor muss ich erstmal wissen wie ich die spannung hockriege.
ps: ich nehme auch non-windows optionen.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2006)

Edgeslider am 19.12.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> keiner nen plan?
> 
> wie habt ihr den eure grakas so hoch bekommen?
> 
> ...



Probier das ma: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=103&tid=5339533&x=1

Ansonsten: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=104&tid=4209280

((( hier die neuste Version: http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,fileinfo/filecatid,1833/parent,category/ )))


MFG


----------



## Edgeslider (19. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 19.12.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Edgeslider am 19.12.2006 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du die spannung garnicht anheben müssen?

mal so nebenbei: solche antworten mag ich

edit: oha, dass ist ein mächtiges tool. da muss man vorsichtig sein.
was hat die 7900gtx standartmässig an spannung?


----------



## sbalsing (26. Dezember 2006)

Nach dem übertakten der CPU erreiche ich nun ca 600 Punkte mehr:

3DMark Score 6922 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 2571 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 2924 Marks 
CPU Score 2899 Marks 

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 3,3 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## Freaky22 (28. Dezember 2006)

2957 Punkte mit einem Amilo XI 1546 mit nem 1,66 GHz Core2, 1024 MB RAM, X1800 Mobility.. eigentlich garnicht so schlecht oder?


----------



## INU-ID (28. Dezember 2006)

Freaky22 am 28.12.2006 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 2957 Punkte mit einem Amilo XI 1546 mit nem 1,66 GHz Core2, 1024 MB RAM, X1800 Mobility.. eigentlich garnicht so schlecht oder?



War das NB während des Tests an der Steckdose angeschlossen? Hattest du auch im Treiber AA usw. deaktiviert? Knapp 3000 Punkte sind nicht schlecht, dachte aber die X1800Mob packt bissl mehr.

Edit: axo, die CPU läuft mit 1,6GHz, dann könnte der Wert doch OK sein.


----------



## Freaky22 (28. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 28.12.2006 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 28.12.2006 01:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles Standardisiert und das der Chip trotzdem so schnell ist hat mich doch bisschen überrascht.. Und soweit von ner 7900 go ist die au nit weg


----------



## Flyer24 (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich komm garnicht dazu weiterzutesten, geschweige meine 8800GTX auf Wasser umzustellen oder ins PCGH-Forum zu posten (auch meine Hwluxx-Beiträge stehn still  ) 

Bin nun wohl offiziell seit gut einem Monat einer von denen, die von der WoW-Sucht befallen worden sind   

Edit : Für diejenigen die sich WoW noch kaufen wollen, lasst es bleiben , es raubt euch  die komplette Freizeit :fresse:


----------



## cbw249 (31. Dezember 2006)

hmm hier mein system:

3DMark Score 8391 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score 3733   Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 3725   Marks 
CPU Score 2138  Marks 

System:
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 
GPU: Asus Geforce 8800 gts
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

nichts übertaktet alles stabil, aber norton internet security als hintergrundprogramm (vergessen auszuschalten). ist der wert gut oder muss ich noch einwenig feintuning machen?


----------



## INU-ID (31. Dezember 2006)

cbw249 am 31.12.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ist der wert gut oder muss ich noch einwenig feintuning machen?



Feintuning muß man immer machen. *g*

Kannst ja hier mal vergleichen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/8/#abschnitt_3dmark06 (Werte vom 22. Dezember 2006)
Ein FX60 System haste schon mal geschlagen...


----------



## cbw249 (31. Dezember 2006)

INU-ID am 31.12.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> cbw249 am 31.12.2006 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Zahlen in dem Benchmark zeigen das das system eigendlich schon ganz gut läuft.
hmm brauche nur noch ein gutes Temperaturüberwachungs programm, damit ich sehe wie gut gekühlt das system (cpu, chipsatz und grafik)wird.


----------



## Hynerianer (3. Januar 2007)

mein score iss 4328!!!aber bald iss ne zweite graka im sys und dann meld ich mich nochmal!!!


----------



## cbw249 (3. Januar 2007)

INU-ID am 31.12.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 3dmark06 (Werte vom 22. Dezember 2006)
> Ein FX60 System haste schon mal geschlagen...



Und ein Athlon 64 FX 74 auch schau mal 
benchmarktest


----------



## lucasomm (4. Januar 2007)

Mal ne Frage (vielleicht schon mal gestellet worden)wird bei der Bench Dual Core unterstützt, bei mir lief nur ein Kern.

mfg luca


----------



## Simson-Samson (4. Januar 2007)

ICH habe heute 6629 Punkte erreicht.

E6400 @ 2657 MHz
X1950XT auf Standard-Takt 621/900 MHz

Temperatur der CPU mit BOX-Kühlers war 62°C. Ist das bedenklich?
Warum habe ich mehr Punkte mit meiner XT als eine XTX siehe oben in dem Link ?http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/8/#abschnitt_3dmark06


----------



## EmmasPapa (4. Januar 2007)

Simson-Samson am 04.01.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH habe heute 6629 Punkte erreicht.
> 
> E6400 @ 2657 MHz
> X1950XT auf Standard-Takt 621/900 MHz
> ...



Weil Du auf Default (ist das nicht 1024x768?) gemessen hast. Im Benchmark wird aber 1280x1024 gemessen bzw. der Benchmark dort drunter mit AA/AF bei ebenfalls 1280x1024 ist.


----------



## cbw249 (4. Januar 2007)

lucasomm am 04.01.2007 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage (vielleicht schon mal gestellet worden)wird bei der Bench Dual Core unterstützt, bei mir lief nur ein Kern.
> 
> mfg luca



hier ein auzug aus der 3D Mark 2006 produktbeschreibung:


> CPU performance testing via AI and physics workloads for both single core systems and multi-threaded, multi-core and multiple processor environments


----------



## firehead8 (6. Januar 2007)

Habe 8936 3d mars


----------



## darth-sidios1 (7. Januar 2007)

ich habe mit meinem system:

AMD Athlon 4600+ X2
MSI K9N-NeoF
2x Corsair 1024 MB DDR2 667
Geforce 6800 Ultra


6201 Punkte


----------



## INU-ID (7. Januar 2007)

@darth-sidios1: in 1024x768?!


----------



## Helios1976 (11. Januar 2007)

Hab 10.783 Punkte.


----------



## Nexus76 (15. Januar 2007)

Nexus76 am 07.09.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ALT : Amd64 3000@2600Mhz 7800GT-Sli
> 
> 5499 3D Marks
> 
> ...



Neuer Patch auf version 1.1.0, und nach ausloten des max Takt für Core und Ram der beiden GraKarten, ein neuer Run

Cpu@2620Mhz  GraKa 460/1180Mhz

Pic

Mfg Nex


----------



## chriffer (16. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Ich hab 11986 Punkte.  
Screen siehe Link in meiner Signatur.

Gruß chriFFer


----------



## pfender (17. Januar 2007)

3DMark Score	7623 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	3374 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3826 Marks
CPU Score	1634 Marks

das war vor 1 Monat  mittlerweile sind es mindestens 600 Punkte weniger.

Auch gern E6600 hätt 

mich wunderts halt nur.

Manchen kriegen bei CPU Score auf E6600 locker das Doppelte als ich, andere nur 500-1000 mehr   .

ich bin manchmal am Zweifeln ob meine CPU vielleicht zu schlecht ist  :-o


Außerdem ihr 13000er mit E6600 und 8800GTX postet mal eure 3DMark Score Zusammensetzung, wüsste gerne mal ob bei euch nur der CPU Score so massiv ansteigt oder SM 2 und 3 sich auch groß verbessert...


----------



## jo2002 (18. Januar 2007)

hallo,

hab gerade mal gebenched..

10732 3dmarks sind ganz ok für mein system oder was meint ihr !!??

http://img336.imageshack.us/img336/8660/bench9792mbtreiberoi8.jpg


----------



## rocco007 (19. Januar 2007)

3DMark Score 8273 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 3859 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 3852 Marks 

CPU Score      1836 Marks


System 
Processor AMD Opteron 170 2361 MHz 
XFXGeForce 7950 GX2 
System Memory   2048 MB


----------



## alen0000 (25. Januar 2007)

3DMark Score 647 3DMarks (CPU +16,6%, GPU +10

SM 2.0 Score 307 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 158 Marks 

CPU Score     702 Marks

...und das ohne Stickstoff und Trockeneis!


----------



## alen0000 (25. Januar 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Einzelwerten für SM 2.0/3.0 und CPU? Wenn die SM-Werte deutlich höher sind als der CPU-Wert, heisst das dann der Prozzi bremst und umgekehrt? Wären dann in einem gut balancierten System alle 3 Werte etwa gleich?


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (26. Januar 2007)

*467*3dMarks 

XP2400+ 
512MB DDR333  
9700Pro 
MSI Nforce2-Board

Morgen kriege ich aber meine neuen Computerteile.  Dann gucken wir nochmal.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (27. Januar 2007)

So, heute sind die neuen Teile gekommen und der Rechner ist zusammengebaut. Aber nachdem ich den 3DMark hab laufen lassen, kann ich mir das Ergebnis nicht angucken. :o Submission failed.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (29. Januar 2007)

So, nun gings.

4544 3DMarks mit

A64 X2 3800+
1024MB DDR2-800
Sapphire X1900XT 256MB
MSI K9A


----------



## INU-ID (29. Januar 2007)

Das sieht doch schon WESENTLICH besser aus.    

Wenn de nochn bissl rumtaktest sollten bestimmt so ca. 55xx drin sein.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (31. Januar 2007)

Jo, hab den X2 auf 240x10=2400MHz bei gleichbleibenden RAM-Takt von 400MHz (also DDR2-800) und die Grake auf 591/706 (+18%/+19 getaktet.
Somit kriege ich *5300*3DMarks. Da dürfte aber noch einiges mehr drin sein, hab nämlich jetzt nicht so die tollsten Kühler verbaut (bin auch nicht bis an die Grenzen gegangen) und auch nur 1x1024MB RAM. Mit dem nächsten Gehalt wird sich das aber noch mal ändern. 

_edit:_ Mit 591/774 (+18%/+30, was dann auch erstmal die Grenzen sind ohne bessere Kühlung und erhöhte Spannung, sind es dann *5443*3DMarks.

_edit2:_ Und wenn ich Texturqualität runterstelle sind es sogar *5543*. 

Toll, ne?


----------



## balduin2 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 22.05.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *AGP System hab*
> ~3550 3DMarks
> ~1600SM2.0
> ~1500 SM3.0
> ...


So, neue CPU, neue Score:

3634 3DMarks
1582 SM2.0
1497 SM3.0
1104 CPU

P.S: Warum is meine Graka langsamer geworden?


----------



## SCUX (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 22.05.2006 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3634???
ich glaub ich hatte knapp 3900!?!?!?!?! mit ner GT!
muss nochmal nachschauen


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Warum is meine Graka langsamer geworden?



Neues Mainboard?


----------



## INU-ID (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Warum is meine Graka langsamer geworden?


Andere/neue Treiber? XP noch von letztem Jahr? (evtl. zugemüllt?)


----------



## balduin2 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 02.02.2007 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis auf die neue CPU alte Hardware.
Keine neuen Treiber drauf...warum auch^^

Nachher nochmal benchen...


----------



## INU-ID (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 02.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine neuen Treiber drauf...warum auch^^


Vielleicht weil seit damals (05.2006) fast 8 Monate vergangen sind?


----------



## balduin2 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				INU-ID am 02.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 02.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meine: Bis auf Gothic3 läuft eh nix neues bei mir...und dass läuft wie geschmiert (Nunja   )^^

Warum sollte ich dann updaten->is ja nix mit Performance Problemen oder so...

Was ist eigentlich der aktuelle Treiber?


----------



## hupe316 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Ist 2187 Punkte ein normaler wert bei 3DMark06 v110 free und meinen System


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				hupe316 am 03.02.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 2187 Punkte ein normaler wert bei 3DMark06 v110 free und meinen System



soll ein scherz sein oder?


----------



## hupe316 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				SCUX am 03.02.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hupe316 am 03.02.2007 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nein kein Scherz habe wirklich nur so viele Punkte.
Woran kann das liegen??? (an der Demo  von 3D Mark)


----------



## balduin2 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				balduin2 am 01.02.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 22.05.2006 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nochmal gebencht:

3642 3DMarks
1582 SM2.0
1506 SM3.0
1103 CPU

Wahnsinn...ganze 8Punkte für lau...


----------



## SCUX (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				hupe316 am 03.02.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 03.02.2007 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



????also du müsstest schon so um die 10000punkte schaffen.
mit nem 6600er und ner 7950GX2 sind es 10100


----------



## Ecle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Vielleicht stören ein paar programme den 3D Mark und führen so zu so einer "schlechten" punktzahl! eventuell Virenscanner oder Firewall keine ahnung muss mal gucken!


----------



## bgi-kaiser (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

moin

mein system steht ja unten. zum anfang also nach win install und treiber hatte ich 11800 punkte jetzt nacvh dem ich einen monat alles schön zugemüllt hab komm ich nur noch auf lausige 9967 punkte 

aber immer noch besser als manch andere 

cya


----------



## fuse (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

ich hab mit meinem nagel neuen windows system (seit gestern)
nur 9379 punkte.
ich hab diese punkte mit andern systemen über das compare system von futuremark verglichen und hab als einzigen unterschied festgestellt, dass die leute mit einem höheren score ein anderes mainboard haben und bei der eintsellung driver status steht bei mir "Non WHQL - Not FM Approved" und bei allen anderen "WHQL - FM Approved"
und bei Co-operative adapters bei mir  "No"  und bei den adnerern systemen "yes"

was heissen diese einstellungen?

mein system:

asus 8800gtx
asus p5w dh deluxe
corsair 2048 6400 c4
core 2 duo 6600

nichts übertaktet, aktuelles bios, aktueller nvidia treiber.
ich habe extra drauf geachtet, dass bei den systemen alles gleich ist (takt, speicherzahl, treiber...) nur die 3 aufgezählten punkte sind anders, also woran kann es liegen?

gruss


----------



## balduin2 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				fuse am 06.02.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mit meinem nagel neuen windows system (seit gestern)
> nur 9379 punkte.
> ich hab diese punkte mit andern systemen über das compare system von futuremark verglichen und hab als einzigen unterschied festgestellt, dass die leute mit einem höheren score ein anderes mainboard haben und bei der eintsellung driver status steht bei mir "Non WHQL - Not FM Approved" und bei allen anderen "WHQL - FM Approved"
> und bei Co-operative adapters bei mir  "No"  und bei den adnerern systemen "yes"
> ...


Ganz einfach: Die benutzen halt ein anderes Mobo und einen anderen Grakatreiber (FM steht sicherlich für Futuremark, oder?) der evtl. schneller ist, nur halt noch nicht zertifiziert (WHQL).


----------



## fuse (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

asus 8800gtx
asus p5w dh deluxe
corsair 2048 6400 c4
core 2 duo 6600

nichts übertaktet, aktuelles bios, aktueller nvidia treiber, aber ich hab die einstellungen im bios nicht mehr auf auto gelassen, sondern hab den fsb des arbeitsspeichers auf die pc 800 und 4-4-4-12 gesetzt (so sind auch die empfohlenen angaben zu dem speicher)
davor pc 666 5-5-5-15

*9943*


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

*6158 Punkte*  

bissl ernüchternes ergebnis, da ich trotz @2,7ghz nur 100cpu Punkte mehr hatte als mit meinen alten 3400+ 

...Leistung reicht mir dennoch vollkomm aus

Hardware:
AMD64 4000+ @2700MHz
1024MB DDR 360MHz (Real: 180MHz)
2x 7800GTX @470/1300


edit: ich seh gerade das 2Programme u.a. windows media player im hintergrund liefen


----------



## Trexter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hi
Also ich hab nur 1099 Punkte(alle Anwendungen wie icq ausgeschaltet auch Virenscanner) woran liegt das ist mein Mainboard zu schlecht?Ooder ist das normal bei meinem system

Mein System:
CPU:3,06Ghz
Grafikkarte800Gt(AGP)
2048mbram (Infineon)
Mainboard:MSI MS6785


----------



## JadawinUK (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Mein Ergebnis: (Q6600 auf 3.3 Ghz, 8800GTX 650/1550/2000, 4GB RAM, Vista x64)

http://www.hardwarewahnsinn.de/benchmarks/Quad-3300-8800-650-1550-2000.jpg


----------



## LLarryY86 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Also ich habe:
3DMark06
  	Gesamtpunkte
(1280x1024x32) 	8.240 Punkte

Ich frage mich ob das bei meinem System i.O. ist.  


WinXp x64

AMD X23800+(Windsor) @OC 2,5Ghz
Asus M2N32 SLI-Deluxe Wifi Edition
8800GTS 640mb
2Gig Corsair XMS2 DOMINATOR (PC2-8500)

Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollten, schaut Signatur.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Also ich habe mit meinem System folgende Punktzahl, jetzt nicht ganz genau weil ich auf Arbeit bin:

1024x768x32 mit 8x AA & 16x AF - 8.3xx Punkte
1280x1024x32 mit 4x AA & 16x AF - 7.8xx Punkte
1280x1024x32 mit 8x AA & 16x AF - 7.3xx Punkte

Alle Benchmarks mit "max. Qualität"-Einstellung im Forceware-Treiber.
Was mich hier nur ein wenig verwundert sind die doch recht hohen Ergebnissen von einigen Leuten. Wenn ich mir z.B. auf Computerbase.de den 8800GTX Benchmark so anschaue, dann komm ich schon ins Grübeln.

Die haben da einen AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 und eine 8800GTX und erreichen in 1280x1024x32 mit 4x AA und 16x AF _nur_ 7.1xx Punkte.

Was stimmt jetzt hier nicht? :-o


----------



## JadawinUK (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.02.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben da einen AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 und eine 8800GTX und erreichen in 1280x1024x32 mit 4x AA und 16x AF _nur_ 7.1xx Punkte.
> 
> Was stimmt jetzt hier nicht? :-o



mit 4x AA und 16x AF hab ich auch nur irgendwas ueber 8000. Und ich habe eine grenzuebertaktete 8800GTX und einen 3.3 Ghz Quadcore... also sind die 7100 schon ok.


----------



## LLarryY86 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				JadawinUK am 23.02.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.02.2007 07:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oo? Wird AA und AF nicht von 3DMark gesteuert?


----------



## JadawinUK (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				LLarryY86 am 23.02.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oo? Wird AA und AF nicht von 3DMark gesteuert?



Richtig, und die Grundeinstellung ist OHNE AA und OHNE AF. Da hab ich 13118.


----------



## fuse (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.02.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mit meinem System folgende Punktzahl, jetzt nicht ganz genau weil ich auf Arbeit bin:
> 
> 1024x768x32 mit 8x AA & 16x AF - 8.3xx Punkte
> 1280x1024x32 mit 4x AA & 16x AF - 7.8xx Punkte
> ...




also mit der einstellung
1280x1024x32 mit 8x AA & 16x AF
bekomm ich gerade mal *6869* punkte. find ich ein bisschen mikrig, denn du hast ja 73xx.
und ich hab  das gleiche system wie du, bis auf das mainboard (asus p5w dh deluxe) und 2 gb corsair speicher mit 4-4-4-12. woran kann das liegen, das mainboard macht doch nicht einen so großen unterschied. am grafiktreiber, also an den einstellungen hab ich nichts verändert.

edit.
so hab jetzt noch den test mit diesen einstellungen gemacht
1280x1024x32 mit 4x AA & 16x AF 
da hab ich *8126*, das macht das ganze noch merkwürdiger, denn jetzt hab ich mehr punkte als du


----------



## LLarryY86 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				fuse am 25.02.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> also mit der einstellung
> 1280x1024x32 mit 8x AA & 16x AF
> bekomm ich gerade mal *6869* punkte. find ich ein bisschen mikrig, denn du hast ja 73xx.




Boar, ich hab 5300punkte. -,- hät ich damals nur intel genommen *ärgern tuh*


----------



## chieftec999 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hier:


----------



## Jerec (5. März 2007)

Ergebnis: *8411*
Kein OC, Standard NV Treiber, Standard Einstellungen der Graka.
System: Siehe Signatur


----------



## planetmax (11. März 2007)

4459 Punkte

Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (S939)
GeForce 7950 GT 512 MB
2 GB DDR 400 RAM (4x 512 MB) von Kingmax

Ist der Wert OK?


----------



## jedikiller2004 (13. März 2007)

5893 Pkt

E6300@2.4 Ghz boxed
1024Ram
X1950PRo


----------



## chieftec999 (13. März 2007)

planetmax am 11.03.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 4459 Punkte
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...


Vergleiche mal mit meinem Ergebnis. Also ich würde sagen JA, weil du nur einen Kern hast, und unsere Grafikkarten sind ungefähr gleich schnell.


----------



## Goliath110 (14. März 2007)

System: siehe unten 
Punkte: 8770


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (16. März 2007)

Goliath110 am 14.03.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> System: siehe unten
> Punkte: 8770



Habe die gleiche Graka nur von einem anderen Hersteller.
habe mit meinen System ca. 7900 Punkte.
Fetter unterschied.
aber mein System Lauft mit Vista das Bremst bestimmt auch ein wenig.

mfg
NoX


----------



## malteharms3 (17. März 2007)

8000 3D Marks


----------



## shader66 (18. März 2007)

9000 Punkte bei 3DMark2006.

Sys Konfig:

AMD Opteron 170 @ 2900MHz
Gainward 8800GTS @ 650MHz GPU/ 1000MHz RAM
4 GB Infineo DDR 400 RAM
GPU und CPU werden mit einem Black ICE Pro II Radi gekühlt!

@ LLarryY86

Wenn die Punkte zu dem System aus deiner Sig gehören, stimmt aber was nicht. Ich hatte ohne OC knapp 8000 Punkte und der Opteron läuft Standartmäßig mit 2000MHz. (Glaub es waren 7900)


----------



## Edgeslider (23. März 2007)

darth-sidios1 am 07.01.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mit meinem system:
> 
> AMD Athlon 4600+ X2
> MSI K9N-NeoF
> ...


warum krieg ich dann mit meinem sys nur 6300points???!
mfg
ps: glaubt ihr dass sich bei meinem sys, siehe unten. eine 8800gts lohnt?
also ob die cpu da mitkommt?(man beachte das oc!!)


----------



## shader66 (24. März 2007)

Das Ergebnis ist aber wirklich recht bescheiden. Vll. ist dein system schlecht eingerichtet/zugemüllt oder irgendwelche Einstellungen hauen nicht hin. Jedenfalls würde ich dir keine 8800gts empfehlen, das ist reine Geldverschwendung.
Ich würde lieber mal in nen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler investieren, da das OC Potenzial ungesund ist mit nem boxed Kühler zu kühlen.(Oder halt die wakü, die du angekündigt hast) Ich schätz mal das der Wert von 54°C noch vom cpu case stammt, da 1,55V ziemlich viel abwärme produzieren. Überprüf mal die Core Temp mit dem gleichnamigen Programm.

Mfg

shader


----------



## Mitobaehr (25. März 2007)

shader66 am 24.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis ist aber wirklich recht bescheiden. Vll. ist dein system schlecht eingerichtet/zugemüllt oder irgendwelche Einstellungen hauen nicht hin. Jedenfalls würde ich dir keine 8800gts empfehlen, das ist reine Geldverschwendung.
> Ich würde lieber mal in nen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler investieren, da das OC Potenzial ungesund ist mit nem boxed Kühler zu kühlen.(Oder halt die wakü, die du angekündigt hast) Ich schätz mal das der Wert von 54°C noch vom cpu case stammt, da 1,55V ziemlich viel abwärme produzieren. Überprüf mal die Core Temp mit dem gleichnamigen Programm.
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Schlechtes Ergebnis? Ok, ich hab mir die vorherigen Seiten nicht durchgelesen aber ich bin ja schon auf die 3800 (genauer 3753) Punkte stolz die mein Book schaft


----------



## Edgeslider (25. März 2007)

shader66 am 24.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis ist aber wirklich recht bescheiden. Vll. ist dein system schlecht eingerichtet/zugemüllt oder irgendwelche Einstellungen hauen nicht hin. Jedenfalls würde ich dir keine 8800gts empfehlen, das ist reine Geldverschwendung.
> Ich würde lieber mal in nen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler investieren, da das OC Potenzial ungesund ist mit nem boxed Kühler zu kühlen.(Oder halt die wakü, die du angekündigt hast) Ich schätz mal das der Wert von 54°C noch vom cpu case stammt, da 1,55V ziemlich viel abwärme produzieren. Überprüf mal die Core Temp mit dem gleichnamigen Programm.
> 
> Mfg
> ...



macht es einen unterschied ob windows auf einer ide- oder einer sata platte liegt?
mfg


----------



## shader66 (25. März 2007)

Nich wirklich. Laut PCGH ist die schnellste Platte (keine Raid 0) eine WD Raptor mit 78,1 MByte beim Lesen. Wenn man davon ausgeht das IDE bis 100MB (bzw. 133 bei Ausnahmen) schafft, gibts eigentlich keine großartigen Performanceunterschiede. (Deswegen hat SATA II z.Z. keine Vorteile gegenüber SATA I). Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit das du das falsche IDE Kabel einsetzt, nämlich das 33MByte für die optischen Laufwerke, dadurch könnte die Performance erhblich eingeschränkt werden. 

Mir ist im übrigen aufgefallen, dass die gefühlte Leistung steigt, wenn der CPU kühler läuft. Jedenfalls läuft alles spürbar besser, nachdem ich von nem Arctic Frezer auf ne Wakü umgestiegn bin. 

Zusatz: Hab meine CPU jetzt auf 3GHz gebracht und dadurch fast 9400 Punkte bei 3DMark 06 produziert.

http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3dmark06ag6.jpg


----------



## Edgeslider (25. März 2007)

shader66 am 25.03.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nich wirklich. Laut PCGH ist die schnellste Platte (keine Raid 0) eine WD Raptor mit 78,1 MByte beim Lesen. Wenn man davon ausgeht das IDE bis 100MB (bzw. 133 bei Ausnahmen) schafft, gibts eigentlich keine großartigen Performanceunterschiede. (Deswegen hat SATA II z.Z. keine Vorteile gegenüber SATA I). Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit das du das falsche IDE Kabel einsetzt, nämlich das 33MByte für die optischen Laufwerke, dadurch könnte die Performance erhblich eingeschränkt werden.
> 
> Mir ist im übrigen aufgefallen, dass die gefühlte Leistung steigt, wenn der CPU kühler läuft. Jedenfalls läuft alles spürbar besser, nachdem ich von nem Arctic Frezer auf ne Wakü umgestiegn bin.
> 
> ...


falsche ide-kabel? es gibt 2 sorten von ide-kabeln??

mir ist aufgefallen das nachdem ich windows von der sata-platte runtergenommen und auf die ide-platte getan habe auch die zeit, die der rechner zum booten braucht, deutlich angestiegen ist(von an bis pw-eingabe vorher ca 25s, jetzt 45s)
ich benutze wohl doch falsche kabel...
mfg

@shader: was hast du für eine graka eingesetzt?

edit:ich bereite schon mal die neuinstallation von windows vor.


----------



## shader66 (26. März 2007)

Sys:

AMD Opteron 170 @ 3,0GHz
Gainward 8800GTS @ 640/1000MHz
4 GB Infineon RAM @ DDR 450
Gigabyte K8NF-9
Be-Quiet! Straight Power 450W

Meist sind IDE Kabel über 60cm Länge 33ìger, da die Länge nun ml nur in Bigtowern vorhanden ist und da für Laufwerke gebraucht werden. Es gibt natürlich auch da Ausnahmen, z.b. Revoltec Rundkabel bis 90cm mit IDE 133. Ich hatte selbst aber auch schon IDE 33 Kabel, die mit 48cm recht kurzen waren und so für meine Festplatte in Frage kamen. Nachdem ich aber sehr unzufrieden mit der Leistung war, hab ich mal die Kabel gewechselt und siehe da es ging erstaunlich besser.
Für schlechte Leistung können aber auch andere Dinge verantwortlich sein (die ide geschichte ist eher selten). Z.B. Viren, Trojaner oder ne total verkeimte Registry. Zudem hilft grad bei der Systempartition regelmäßiges Defragmenteiren. (das spiegelt sich besonders beim Start wieder) Ich kann dir da nur TuneUp ans Herz legen, was wirklich viel Leistung mit sich bringt. (Und auch die Optik bleibt nicht auf der Strecke) 

Ich denk aber 3DMark 06 braucht ganet so viel HDD, mehr RAM, CPU und vorallem Graka. (Natürlich spielt dadurch das Mainboard auch eine wichtige Rolle) Da das bei dir eigentlich alles deluxe ist (außer halt die Kühlung die ich so bald wie möglich updaten würde) ist es schwierig nen wirklich trifftigen Grund zu finden wieso du nicht über die 7000 Marke kommst. 
Und selbst wenn der Graka Unterschied diesen Sprung ausmachen sollte musst du dir überlgen für was du das denn dann wirklich brauchst. Hab hier nen 17 Zoll ViewSonic und es gibt kein Spiel was annähernd die Leistung der Graka ausreizt. Also nur um Punkte zu bekommen, sonen unsinniges Update durchführen? Ich würde die Finger von lassen. 


MFG

shader


----------



## Edgeslider (26. März 2007)

shader66 am 26.03.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sys:
> 
> AMD Opteron 170 @ 3,0GHz
> Gainward 8800GTS @ 640/1000MHz
> ...



achso, noch was: das ist die 2. 7900gtx, die in deutschland verkauft wurde, ich werde den gedanken nicht los das es ein problem mit der karte gibt.(ist jetzt natürlich zu spät--oc-bios mod..... *lalala*)

egal, test drive unlimited auf max ist flüssig, r6:vegas auch inklusive 8*aa und 16af, carbon geht auf max flüssig, most wanted sowieso.
oblivion mit hdr flüssig,
(alles in 1280*1024)also die performance stimmt.
mal nebenbei:die spiele liegen alle auf der sata platte...
zum monitor: ich besitze die ur-ausgabe des fp71, den g.

update:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/geforce7900gtx_27.html

6000points non oc mit nem fx 60, dann stehe ich ja granicht so schlecht da, oder sehe ich da was falsch.
zur 8800gts: sollte ich mir wirklich eine wakü holen, sind für mich 2.8, evlt sogar 2.9ghz realistsich,(wie ihr seht, ich schone meine prozessoren nicht..  
und dann mit ner 8800gts kriege ich ja ca 8800-9000points. ist das korrekt?
wakü wurde für mein sys ca. 400€ kosten(Thermochill-radi, innovatek graka-kühler, nexsxos-cpu kühler, ddc laing)
+ca 360€ für ne 8800gts.
wären 760€ neuinverstition für 1/3 mehr power, leiseres sys.
nächster vorteil: die wakü könnte ich ja auch in zukünftige rechner übernehmen.

was meint ihr?


----------



## PANsVoice (28. März 2007)

8450 Points


C2D E6600
Leadtek 8800 GTS 640 MB
2 GB DDR2-800 G.E.I.L
MSI 975x Platinum PowerUp
BeQuiet 550W
Audigy 2 ZS
XP Home


----------



## Goliath110 (3. April 2007)

Moin,

habe jetzt endlich den passenden Wasser-Kühler zur 8800GTS(AquaGraFX 8800GTS) und somit auch gleich mal übertaktet. Karte läuft jetzt mit 650/1920MHz und macht satte

9180 Punkte.

Temperatur:

Leerlauf: 42°C
Volllast:   48°C


Restliches System ist in der Signatur verlinkt.


----------



## fuse (20. April 2007)

mit der aktuellen forceware hab ich *10146*

8800 gtx
2 gb ram
core 2 duo

nichts oc


----------



## Goliath110 (20. April 2007)

fuse am 20.04.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> mit der aktuellen forceware hab ich *10146*
> 
> 8800 gtx
> 2 gb ram
> ...


Mit dem neuen Treiber komm ich auf 9351. Das ist nicht all zu weit von Deiner weg.
System in der Signatur


----------



## fuse (20. April 2007)

Goliath110 am 20.04.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 20.04.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo, für ne gts ist das echt gut.


----------



## Goliath110 (20. April 2007)

fuse am 20.04.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Goliath110 am 20.04.2007 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und da geht noch was! Hatte Sie schon auf 700/1000(also2000)MHz ohne Bildfehler am laufen. Probehalber. Habe damit aber keinen 3D Mark-Durchlauf gemacht. Nächsten Monat kommt ein E4400 der soll so bei 3GHz laufen, dann mit dem Takt sollte ich schon an der 10000-Punkte-Marke kratzen. Hoffe ich


----------



## Breezer (22. April 2007)

Benchmark Punkte !

Mit neuer CPU X2 4200+ komme ich auf 3330Pkt. !
Der Rest ist wie vorher !

Kann man sehen ob beide Kerne netzt wurden ? Stimmt das Ergebnis ?


----------



## GraKaOC (22. April 2007)

Breezer am 22.04.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Benchmark Punkte !
> 
> Mit neuer CPU X2 4200+ komme ich auf 3330Pkt. !
> Der Rest ist wie vorher !
> ...


 

also ich komm mit meinem sys auf 1253 Punkte 3d mark 06 (1280x 1024)              Amd Athlon XP Thourugbred 2600+ 2,08ghz                                                Radeon X800pro/GTO  400mhz/350mhz @ 420mhz/480mhz                2Gigabyte Gskill ddr 1 400  3.4.4.8.  (2x 1024Megabyte)                                                                                                                                                                                                                         edit: VGA Luftunnel!!!!!!


----------



## max86gt (26. April 2007)

Naja ich komme mit meinen Alten kumpel  auf 1766 Punkte also bin zufrieden


----------



## IgorGonzales (26. April 2007)

Mit Intel Onboard Grafik schaffe ich...nein ih will nicht, dass ihr euch im wahrsten Sinne des wortes todlacht wenn cih das schreibe.... Spaßtest   Mit meinem Sys (siehe sig.) schaff ich sage und schreibe ganze 2372Marks


----------



## GraKaOC (26. April 2007)

IgorGonzales am 26.04.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Intel Onboard Grafik schaffe ich...nein ih will nicht, dass ihr euch im wahrsten Sinne des wortes todlacht wenn cih das schreibe.... Spaßtest   Mit meinem Sys (siehe sig.) schaff ich sage und schreibe ganze 2372Marks


                                                                                                                                               Also ich hab ja auch noch vor irgendwann im sommer neues mainboard, Festplatte und einen E 4400 zu kaufen (natürlich OC!!    ) boah mein CPU benchmark bei 3d mark 06 war so mies es, 02fps    hat jemand zufällig nen vergleichbares sys??? mein sys steeht ein paar zeilen weiter oben


----------



## IgorGonzales (26. April 2007)

GraKaOC am 26.04.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> IgorGonzales am 26.04.2007 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den E4400 hol ich mir auch. Ich glaube die CPU-Tests fallen mit Single-Core CPUs grundsätzlich sehr schlecht aus, wobei zumindest der erste der beiden auch mit nem C2D E6300 nicht wesentlich schneller war...


----------



## Refill (26. April 2007)

Ich komme auf 5877 punkte.  Mit core 2 duo und 7900GS 550/700.


----------



## Maschine311 (27. April 2007)

fuse am 20.04.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> mit der aktuellen forceware hab ich *10146*
> 
> 8800 gtx
> 2 gb ram
> ...



Hey habe ähnliches Sys. 
E6600  noch nicht OC
2 GB Cosair Dominator PC 6400
8800 GTX
Mobo Gigabyte 965P-Ds3P
Neuste Treiber+frisches Win XP Pro

Momentan 10547, aber ich glaube da geht noch was!

Leider sind  meine Temps noch nicht so Traumhaft aber dafür unhörbar, muß wohl mal mit den rpm`s nach oben!
Cpu Termaltright Si-128 mit S-Flex 1200
Idle: 40
last: 50

Graka
Idle: 65
Last: 73
Na ja Arbeite dran


----------



## Slowfinger (27. April 2007)

#8 (You)	4302	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

	ATI RADEON X1950 PRO, 641 MHz / 742 MHz 
Naja da geht noch was


----------



## gmwormsi (29. April 2007)

Ich hab 3784, Graka nicht OC, wird noch.
Bald kommt neues MB und ein E4300 und dann kommt sicherlich die 7000 Marke.


----------



## kingston (4. Mai 2007)

8933 Punkte. 

Prozi ist auf 2,7 OC.


----------



## GraKaOC (4. Mai 2007)

kingston am 04.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 8933 Punkte.
> 
> Prozi ist auf 2,7 OC.




Ich will auch so viel, hab aber nur 1453 und das mit oc bei der graka. ich frag mich was da an meinem sys bremst= Athlon Xp 2600+ 2,08ghz, 2gbyte ddr1 g skill ram, radeon x 800 gto, jemand ne ahnung was da bremst?? ich les immer dass ne geforce 6800gt mit nem P4 3,2ghz auf über 2200 3dmarks kommt, ich biin schon ganz deprimiert ------.......------


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (6. Mai 2007)

Neuen Test gemacht.

CPU:     D2C 6400 @2.76 GHz
GraKa: XTX 8800 GTS 320 MB Takt 600 zu 900 MHz

Score:
               9854 3DMarks
SM2       4562
HDR3    4349
CPU       2383

mit Ideal Takt waren es 8000

NoX


----------



## INU-ID (6. Mai 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 06.05.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> mit Ideal Takt waren es 8000


Quasi 25% Steigerung, nicht schlecht.


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (6. Mai 2007)

INU-ID am 06.05.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> CSlgMF-NOX am 06.05.2007 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Dir,
bin echt zufrieden 
und seltsamer  weise ist das System jetzt sogar einwenig Kühler im Windows und 3D betrieb 
bzw. die CPU und das MB
die GraKa hat im normalbetrieb 3 mehr auf 56 und beim Test kommt sie an die 70.

na ja was soll es.

NoX


----------



## doceddy (6. Mai 2007)

GraKaOC am 04.05.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 04.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei 3dmark spielt die Graka die wichtigste Rolle. Deine x800gto ist leider schon ziemlich alt  
Versuch sie mit ATITool zu übertakten. Meine x800 ( @ 16pipes ) konnte ich um 35% übertakten und hatte bei 3dmark05 tausend Punkte mehr. Bei 06 krieg ich knapp 2000 punkte.


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (7. Mai 2007)

So noch ein wenig Optimiert (Test mit XP)

CPU:     D2C 6400 @2.76 GHz
GraKa: XTX 8800 GTS 320 MB Takt 634 zu 928 MHz

Score:
               10088 3DMarks
SM2       4700
HDR3    4503
CPU       2376

mit Ideal Takt waren es 8000, unter Vista 7900 

wenn ich den GraKa Takt noch höher stelle stürzt der PC komplett ab.
was könnte man dagegen Tun (PCI-E. Spannung erhöhen)
Das System läuft komplett noch mit normal Spannung.

NoX


----------



## GraKaOC (7. Mai 2007)

doceddy am 06.05.2007 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> GraKaOC am 04.05.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mir jetzt ne gehäuse turbine (25cm) angeschafft, kühlt extrem, gleich graka oc gemacht (16 pipes) bei 3d mark 05 von 3997 marks auf 4765marks, echt dankeeeeeeee!!!!!! bei 06 komm ich 1823 marks statt 1453!!!!!!!!!! temps sind sogar im grünen bereich^^


----------



## INU-ID (7. Mai 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 07.05.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich den GraKa Takt noch höher stelle stürzt der PC komplett ab.
> was könnte man dagegen Tun (PCI-E. Spannung erhöhen)


Da du ab "hier" eh nur noch sehr wenig rausholen kannst - und das Risiko eines Defekts exponentiell mit dem Leistungsgewinn steigt - würde ich nicht weiter gehen. Ich übertakte (egal ob CPU oder GPU) in der Regel in großen Schritten bis ans Limit, dann in kleinen Schritten. Hab ich die Grenze erreicht, dann takte ich wieder etwas runter - wenn also zb. ein 2GHz Prozessor bis 2,8GHz problemlos läuft, bei 2,81GHz aber schon abstürzt, dann takte ich ihn mit 2,7-2,75GHz.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (10. Mai 2007)

c2d E6420 @3200 MHZ   
Abit Quad GT
2 GB Team Extreeeeeeem   
XFX GF 8800 GTS XxX   

Punkte: 10440


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (12. Mai 2007)

Beetlejuice666 am 10.05.2007 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> c2d E6420 @3200 MHZ
> Abit Quad GT
> 2 GB Team Extreeeeeeem
> XFX GF 8800 GTS XxX
> ...




Kannst mal deine ganzen werte  Posten, das ich sie mit meinen besser vergleichen kann 
da wir die gleiche graka und eigentlich die gleiche CPU haben.

NoX


----------



## Michael-Miggi (12. Mai 2007)

Ich komm mit meinem System 

e6600 
Gigabyte 965P-DS3P
Geil 2048 DDRII 800 dual
Sparkle 8800 GTS 640 mb

nicht oc


nur auf ca. 8700 Punkte nicht. Nicht ein bisserl wenig??


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (13. Mai 2007)

Ne die Punkte sind OK 
ohne OC habe ich nur um die 8000 Punkte.

NoX


----------



## Nurgler (13. Mai 2007)

Ich hab nur 2399 Punkte mit meinem System (s. sig).

Das ist fast das schlechteste von allen Vergleichssystemen. Woran könnte das liegen.

Graphics Tests
1 - Return to Proxycon	8.725 FPS
2 - Firefly Forest	7.193 FPS

CPU Tests
CPU1 - Red Valley	0.284 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley	0.458 FPS

HDR Tests
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0)	7.899 FPS
2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0)	11.827 FPS

Woran könnte das liegen? Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (14. Mai 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 12.05.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 10.05.2007 08:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu ich ich laufe des tages wenn ich wieder @home binn sweetheard


----------



## light-clocker (14. Mai 2007)

Nurgler am 13.05.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran könnte das liegen? Bitte um Hilfe.



Die 7600 GT is aufgrund der 128 bit Anbindung halt "Nix-Richtiges" für'n 06er 3D Mark.


----------



## donnavon (16. Mai 2007)

1391 Punkte, dürfte neuer Lowscore sein


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (17. Mai 2007)

3DMark Score 10258 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 4515 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 4379 Marks 

CPU Score 2853 Marks 


Gesamm  10258


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Mai 2007)

Beetlejuice666 am 17.05.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 3DMark Score 10258 3DMarks
> 
> SM 2.0 Score 4515 Marks
> 
> ...


WoW!! Mit welcher Hardware hastn das geschafft?? Ich komme grad mal auf knapp 8800.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (21. Mai 2007)

Zubunapy am 20.05.2007 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 17.05.2007 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C2D E6420 @3,2 GHz
Team Extreeem 2 GB Ram PC 6400 CL 4-4-4-9
XFX GF8800 GTS 640 XXX 
Abit Quad GT


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Mai 2007)

Beetlejuice666 am 21.05.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.05.2007 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prozzessortest: Welche Framerate?


----------



## Wusl0r (24. Mai 2007)

Hmmm. Irgendwie zeigt mir 3d Mark 06 ständig was anderes an. Gestern (da war ich noch am Windows einrichten) glatte 8000 Punkte. Später am Abend, als alles fertig konfiguriert war 8860 Punkte und heute 86xx Punkte. 

Alles ohne Übertaktung mit nem E6600, 2 GB Ram und einer 8800 Gts 320mb auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. --> Ist das nun normal, ausreichend, schlecht, gut.... Kann den Wert nicht einordnen, weil ich 4 Jahre lang mit meinem vorherigen PC rumgedümpelt bin ^^


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (27. Mai 2007)

Also die Temperaturen in der Nacht sind genau richtig für einen neuen versuch 

*10749* Punkte
SM 4964
HD 4709
CPU 2639

ist ganz gut geworden 

NoX


----------



## Siffer81 (27. Mai 2007)

Hab im 3DMurks06 9400 punkte, hab aber nix übertaktet, läuft alles auf normal takt  denke is ned schlecht.

Greetz


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (27. Mai 2007)

> > Siffer81 am 27.05.2007 14:00 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Modulok7 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Hab vorhin mal formatiert und wieder XP installiert. 3DMark06 5230 Punkte. Kommende Woche kommt ein neues Mainboard. Ich denk mal wenn ich alles was im Hintergrund läuft abschalte und neue Treiber nehm geht da noch ein wenig.

Athlon64 X2 5200, 2GB DDR2 Ram Samsung, MSI 7950GT 512MB, Seagate 500GB


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich weis ich schon wider 
Aber die Temperatur draussen ist echt genial für OC Projekte 

Neuer Punkte stand:

        10954 
SM     4999
HDR  4742
CPU  2793


CPU 3200 MHz
GPU 645   MHz
RAM 975   MHz

NoX


----------



## light-clocker (29. Mai 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 28.05.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Punkte stand:
> 
> 10954
> SM     4999
> ...



Nich schlecht, verdammt nicht schlecht   



> Aber die Temperatur draussen ist echt genial für OC Projekte



Jap


----------



## Batman1 (3. Juni 2007)

E6600 @ Standard
8800 Gtx @ Standard
4 Gb G.Skill DDR2 800
P5W DH Deluxe
Audigy 2 ZS

10364 3DMarks


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (3. Juni 2007)

light-clocker am 29.05.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> CSlgMF-NOX am 28.05.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir  

bin mit meiner GTS und meinen 6400 Prozzi schon besser als der nächste Eintrag mit seiner GTX und nen 6600 

NoX


----------



## Batman1 (4. Juni 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 03.06.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> light-clocker am 29.05.2007 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würds nicht übertreiben, sonst biste bald schlechter als jemand mit ner X300 Se und nem E6400


----------



## tommyl0208 (7. Juni 2007)

3d mark 06 score: 12230

geforce 8800 gtx 650/1000

core 2 dueo 6600 @ 3,06 ghz


----------



## eldarkesh (10. Juni 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 03.06.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> light-clocker am 29.05.2007 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3DMark Score 11079  

CPU E6400@3200 MHz
GPU EVGA 8000 GTS
GPU Core 655 MHz
GPU RAM 995 MHz


----------



## INU-ID (16. Juni 2007)

QX6700 @ ASUS P5WDG2-WS Professional (i975X)
2 x X1950Pro im Crossfire

9439 3DMarks

Pic: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9826/neubitmap3hf3.jpg


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Juni 2007)

3DMark Score	7438 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score	3312 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3177 Marks
CPU Score	2024 Marks

hardware:
e4300@2,4ghz
asus p5w dh deluxe
2x7800gtx
2gb ddr2 800

werde die tage die grakas ocen und den e4300 bis ans limit takten und erneut benchen.


----------



## balduin2 (21. Juni 2007)

Topas111 am 03.10.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 3936 3DMarks ... für 490 Euro
> 
> ASUS A8V-XE
> Athlon 64 3800+ Single-Core
> ...


Cool ich schlag fast ne 7900GT
 
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5741388

Vmod sei Dank


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Juni 2007)

eXitus64 am 19.06.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 3DMark Score 7438 3DMarks
> 
> SM 2.0 Score	3312 Marks
> SM 3.0 Score	3177 Marks
> ...



3DMark Score	7859 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score	3545 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3400 Marks
CPU Score	2046 Marks

hardware:
e4300@2,4ghz
asus p5w dh deluxe
2x7800gtx@ 470/1300
2gb DDR2 800@DDR2 890


----------



## K-H-Metzger (29. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute ich erreiche 


3DMark Score 7136 3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score	3248 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3171 Marks
CPU Score	1755Hi  Marks

AMD ATHLON 64 X2 4600+
Asus A8N32 SLI
2 x 512 MB DDR 400
2 x 7800 GTX SLI
Sound Blaster Creativ X-Fi Platinum
2 x 300 GB HDD


----------



## Michael16 (3. Juli 2007)

sbalsing am 26.12.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem übertakten der CPU erreiche ich nun ca 600 Punkte mehr:
> 
> 3DMark Score 6922 3DMarks
> SM 2.0 Score 2571 Marks
> ...




Müsstest du nicht mehr haben!?? Also wenn ich des jetz so mit meinem System vergleiche.... der E6600 hat den doppelten cache. und auch die X1950XTX müsste doch ein stück schneller sein als die X1900XTX (gerade beim 3DMark!!) ??  

3DMark Score 6857 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 2530 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 2902 Marks 
CPU Score 2907 Marks 

Mein system: 
Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 3,33GHz
2GB DDR 1066 5-5-5-15
ATI X1900XTX @ 675MHz/1584MHz


----------



## knoechi (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
sind meine Werte in Ordnung für mein System?
schön wäre die 6000er Grenze zu knacken 


3D Mark Score: 5798 Punkte
SM2.0 Score  : 2138 P.
HDR/SM3.0Scor: 2380 P.
CPU Score    : 2735 P.


System:
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6300 @ 3,15 Ghz
GPU: Ati x1950 pro, 512MB, @ 614/1472 mhz
Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P-DQ6
RAM: 2x 1GB OCZ 800 mhz 

Gruß aus Grafenrheinfeld 

P.S. Unser Strom kommt aus unserem eigenen AKW


----------



## mentalalpha (9. Juli 2007)

Edit:


File Name						

Benchmark						
Version	1.1.0					
Width	1280					
Height	1024					
Anti-Aliasing	None					
Anti-Aliasing Quality	0					
Texture Filtering	Optimal					
Anisotropic Level	1					
VS Profile	3_0					
PS Profile	3_0					
Force full precision	No					
Disable HW shadow mapping	No					
Disable post-processing	No					
Force software vertex shader	No					
Color mipmaps	No					
Force software FP filtering	No					
Repeat tests	Off					
Fixed framerate	Off					
Comment						
3DMark Score	6550 3DMarks					
SM2.0 Score	3043 					
HDR/SM3.0 Score	3172 					
CPU Score	1387 					
Game Score	 N/A	N/A				
GT1 - Return To Proxycon	25,997 FPS		SM2.0 Graphics Tests			
GT2 - Firefly Forest	24,724 FPS		SM2.0 Graphics Tests			
CPU1 - Red Valley	0,441 FPS		CPU Tests			
CPU2 - Red Valley	0,697 FPS		CPU Tests			
HDR1 - Canyon Flight	28,623 FPS		HDR/SM3.0 Graphics Tests			
HDR2 - Deep Freeze	34,808 FPS		HDR/SM3.0 Graphics Tests			
Fill Rate - Single-Texturing	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Fill Rate - Multi-Texturing	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Pixel Shader	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Vertex Shader - Simple	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Vertex Shader - Complex	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Shader Particles (SM3.0)	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
Perlin Noise (SM3.0)	0,000 N/A	N/A	Feature Tests			
8 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests			
32 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests			
128 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests			
512 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests			
2048 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests			
32768 Triangles	0,000 N/A	N/A	Batch Size Tests


ob des gut ist? Kann mir noch jemand erklären was bei texture filtering das beste ist? Bilinerar ,trilinear.....?


----------



## Col-McCool (10. Juli 2007)

Siffer81 am 27.05.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab im 3DMurks06 9400 punkte, hab aber nix übertaktet, läuft alles auf normal takt  denke is ned schlecht.
> 
> Greetz



Hallo,

das Schlage ich:

_*3DMark Score 9859 3DMarks *_
SM 2.0 Score 4248 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 4801 Marks 
CPU Score 2283 Marks 

Ist alles auf Standert Takt.

Damit ist bewiesen das eine 2900xt wettbewerbsfähig ist.

Gruß Tim

PS: Sys Siehe Sig Test mit XP Pro x86 also 3358 MB Ram


----------



## El_Cativo (15. Juli 2007)

So hab jetzt mal meinen neuen Rechner dem 3dMark gestellt:

C2D 4400@3,2 GHz
GeForce 8800 GTX @Standard
2 GB DDR2-800 G.Skill KIt 4-4-4-12

10907 3dMarks
SM2.0 Score: 4823
HDR/SM3.0 Score : 4903
CPU Score: 2757


----------



## AmokAlex (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz, meine Punkte:
 3DMarks: 3374
 SM 2.0 Score: 1247
 HDR/SM3.0 Score:  1289
 CPU Score: 2118
 Isn bissl wenig oder? Aber ich glaub die Graka bremst ganz schön.


----------



## AsterixXx (29. Juli 2007)

Hier meine Ergebnisse....

1.Lauf mit hintergrundprogrammen wie antivir, firewall,....

Punkte: 9852

2.Lauf ohne hintergrundprogrammen wie antivir, firewall,....

Punkte: 10261

C2D 6750@Standard
XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB XXX (also Core 595Mhz, Memory 945Mhz bzw 1890Mhz, Shadereinheit 1512Mhz )
2 GB DDR2-1000 KIt 5-5-5-18

Kann leider keine genaueren Angaben machen da i mir gestern nur den Endwert vermerkt habe...


----------



## p0rnstar (31. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mit:

E6850
Asus EN8800GTX
4 GB Corsair Ram (800MHz)

mit 0% OC


----------



## de-bert (1. August 2007)

Hi ich hab zum ersten mal im meinen leben mal so ein benchmarktest gemacht:

3DMark Score	7988 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	3724 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3846 Marks
CPU Score	1697 Marks

Mein System:

	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz
        NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS, 108 MHz / 337 MHz
        SAMSUNG HD252KJ SCSI Disk Device
	P5N-E SLI
        2x 1024mb DDR2 PC6400 CL5

Ich finde mein CPU Score ist irgendwie wenig wenn ich hier mal mit anderen vergleiche.

Hab ich irgendwie was falsch eingestellt oder so? 
Bitte um Hilfe
Danke


----------



## be-m (1. August 2007)

de-bert am 01.08.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich hab zum ersten mal im meinen leben mal so ein benchmarktest gemacht:
> 
> 3DMark Score	7988 3DMarks
> SM 2.0 Score	3724 Marks
> ...


Da stimmt doch was net!
108MHz Bei der Graka?????????


----------



## de-bert (1. August 2007)

wie warum 108mhz? 

sorry aber ich hab da nicht so richtig plan von. wieviel sollte die denn sonst haben.
Ich habs einfach aus dem benchmark ergebnis kopiert.


----------



## QuaddiGTX (3. August 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.




Score: 10862

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 
Geforce 8800GTX
2x1024 MB DDR RAM
350GB HD 
ASUS P5N-E SLI 650i


----------



## QuaddiGTX (3. August 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.




sry falsches Fenster


----------



## AsterixXx (5. August 2007)

@de-bert
Du hast wahrscheinlich die Angaben aus 3dMark oder? 
was deine Taktraten der GraKa angeht?!  
das programm zeigt müll an...

nimm mal everest, rivatuner oder dergleichen....

da stehen die realen taktratendrin


----------



## AsterixXx (5. August 2007)

p0rnstar am 31.07.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und das mit:
> 
> E6850
> Asus EN8800GTX
> ...




Find i bissel wenig....hab ja gerade mal ~100 punkte weniger....obwohl mir 400mhz beim cpu fehlen und i nur ne gts hab!


----------



## de-bert (5. August 2007)

AsterixXx am 05.08.2007 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @de-bert
> Du hast wahrscheinlich die Angaben aus 3dMark oder?
> was deine Taktraten der GraKa angeht?!
> das programm zeigt müll an...
> ...



ja stimmt. danke werd ich mal gucken


----------



## p0rnstar (9. August 2007)

AsterixXx am 05.08.2007 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> p0rnstar am 31.07.2007 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm...also den Test hab ich direkt nach ner neuen Windows Installation gemacht, also kein Background Task, der irgendwie gebremst hat...

wenn ich mal mit anderen vergleich ist das Ergebnis doch normal, oder? oben hat jemand sogar nen Q6600 aber nur 500 Punkte mehr


kannst vielleicht auch mal deine Einzelergebnisse von GraKa und CPU Test reinschreiben, so zum Vergleich


----------



## Conner75 (10. August 2007)

Werte und Benchmarks stehen unten.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2007)

*4796*  

naja, für ein Notebook nicht schlecht  

EDIT: Core2 7300 und einer 8700gt


----------



## Rastamen (11. August 2007)

11531


----------



## Bart1983 (12. August 2007)

Kumpel hat mich (mehr oder weniger) gezwungen diesen Benchmark zu installieren  

Ergebnis: 8523 Punkte.

Da ich nichts übertaktet (und das etwas langsamere Vista 32bit ) habe, geht das in Ordnung.

Oh, falls es jemanden interessiert: Habe mit den Forceware 158.xx gebechnmarkt.


----------



## Nifty73 (12. August 2007)

10743
Hab aber noch reserven nach oben.


----------



## NaBoCi84 (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe 11545 Punkte bei 3D Mark 2006.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, Gigabyte P35-DS4 Mainboard, 4X 1GB Cruical Ballistix Ram, XFX Geforce 8800 GTX XT. Kein OC

Was mich wundert ist das ich mit dem Asus P5N-E Sli (0608 Bios) und nur 1 GB Ram 11823 Punkte hatte bei ansonsten gleicher Konfig, musste es jedoch wegen einem defekten Ram-Slot wieder loswerden   . Deswegen hatte ich beim Händler um die Ecke ein neues gekauft, da das P5N-E Sli nicht vorrätig war hab ich mir das P35-DS4 geholt. Hatte nur gutes über den P35 Chipsatz gehört und wunder mich jetzt, 2,5% langsamer also fast 300 Punkte. Aber naja ich brauche den Rechner für Arbeit und Ausbildung und da hab ich das Asus halt als Wiederruf zurückgeschickt und wollte nicht auf nen Tausch warten ^^. naja vllt hilft ja ein Bios Update weiter.

MfG
NaturalBornChiller84


----------



## SCUX (15. August 2007)

SCUX am 11.08.2007 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> *4796*
> 
> naja, für ein Notebook nicht schlecht
> 
> EDIT: Core2 7300 und einer 8700gt



hab mal Autostart aufgeräumt...
4821Pünktchen   

EDIT:
und es steht : 





> Your rank: 993902 out of 2066009. You scored better than 52% of all systems


   
immerhin besser als die Hälfte  

EDIT:EDIT: so, hab nóch weiter aufgräumt und nur noch 4776Punkte


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (21. August 2007)

5815 punkte

Amd Athlon(tm) 64 3700 (2,2 GHz)
1024 Arbeitsspeicher
Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB  (xfx)


----------



## SCUX (22. August 2007)

SCUX am 15.08.2007 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 11.08.2007 01:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT:EDIT:EDIT: (  )
mit nem neuen GraKa Treiber komme ich nun auf *4842*Punkte
und ich optimiere weiter


----------



## mark1999 (24. August 2007)

Megamäßige 337 Punkte   
Und mit diesem beschissen pc versuch ich zu zocken


----------



## INU-ID (25. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( klick für Vollbild )))

Q6700@3,3GHz
8800Ultra@Standard

*14.000 3DMark*


----------



## SCUX (25. August 2007)

INU-ID am 25.08.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ob ich da auch mal hinkomme


----------



## fiumpf (25. August 2007)

SCUX am 25.08.2007 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich da auch mal hinkomme





Musst noch ein bißchen mehr optimieren......


----------



## SCUX (25. August 2007)

fiumpf am 25.08.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 25.08.2007 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
oder de ersten 3DMark nehmen


----------



## Erel68 (26. August 2007)

Neuester Stand bei mir:

Game: 6292
SM2:    3552
SM3:    3586
CPU:     942


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (29. August 2007)

Erel68 am 26.08.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuester Stand bei mir:
> 
> Game: 6292
> SM2:    3552
> ...


7059 Punkte,mit unten gennanntem System,bin zufrieden.


----------



## Michael16 (7. September 2007)

ElMariachi1412 am 29.08.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Erel68 am 26.08.2007 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm... ich hab mit meinem system 7197 punkte. allerdings is die cpu bissl niedriger getaktet als bei meinem sysprofil angegeben... habs bissl runtergetaktet auf 3,47GHz.


----------



## QuaddiGTX (9. September 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.




Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
2048 MB
Geforce 8800 GTX
P5N-E  650 i SLI
Win XP Pro SP2

MfG  

Quaddi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max86gt (11. September 2007)

Hab 4659 Punkte 


Ich sag mal so mir Reichts


----------



## fiumpf (14. September 2007)

Da die Garantie meiner Grafikkarte bald abläuft hab ich mal übertaktet:

3D Marks: 6439
SM 2.0:      2756
HDR:         2846
CPU:         1768

Graka übertaktet von 450/660 auf 580/790, System in der Sig.


----------



## JackBlack89 (19. September 2007)

14206 punkte

qx6800@ standart
8800ultra@ 695/1150


----------



## lars159 (20. September 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.


8741 Punkte Standart Einstelung
Intel E 6750 
2 GB Kingsten
8800GTS 640 MB
Vista Home Premium
Asus P5N-E SLI


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

Q6600 @ 2,93GHz
P6N SLI-FI
4 GB Kingston Value DDR2-667 Standardtakt
Gainward 8800GTS Standardtakt

Unter XP MCE 2005

10040 Punkte

Edit:

Wie oben aber Q6600 @ 3,03GHz
8800GTS @ 600/900

11459 Punkte  

Nun aber genug Schwanzvergleich, die Karte will gefordert werden .... Solitär ich komme


----------



## Pulchi (23. September 2007)

12113 3 DMark 06 Punkte.
Leadtek Geforce 8800GTX (Standardtakt)
4 GB DDR2 800 (G.Skill)
QXC 6600@2.66 GHz@1.137 Volt.
Gigabyte P35-DS3P.
Windows XP Professional.


----------



## tpRiddick (27. September 2007)

3DMark Score	1554 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	624 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	585 Marks
CPU Score	737 Marks

Ist das OK?? Sys steht unten!


----------



## max86gt (1. Oktober 2007)

tpRiddick am 27.09.2007 03:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 3DMark Score	1554 3DMarks
> SM 2.0 Score	624 Marks
> SM 3.0 Score	585 Marks
> CPU Score	737 Marks
> ...



Hmm naja würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen hatte mit P4 2,4@3,0 1GB DDR333@400 X800GTO@XL  3dmark06 1750 Punkte (X800er serie unterstützt kein SM3.0 also deswegen noch so wenig punkte geforce 6 Seirie unterstützt SM3.0 also sollte schon mehr drinne sein denke ich!)


----------



## Nick206 (1. Oktober 2007)

11804 Punkte bei Standart einstellungen
mein Sytem:

Q6600 4x2,4GHz @OC 4x3,0GHz
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
4x 1GB A-DATA Vitesta Xtreme DDR2 800
Win Vista Ultimate
WinFast PX8800 GTX TDH im dual Screen Modus
Benq FP91G+ 19", Benq FP93GX 19"
Logitech G15, Razor Diamondback Plasma


http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1202/srkmhyid_jpg.htm


MfG Loki


----------



## CaSinooo (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi ! Hab in den News grad gelesen eine 8800GT soll 10.769 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 erreichen - das kommt mir viel vor deshalb musste ich selber mal benchen 

Ergebnis mit Standardeinstellungen 10.069 ! - was doch im Verhältnis doch ein bisschen wenig ist oder ?

Hab eine 8800GTX , 2GB Ram und E6600 mit neuesten Treibern und natürlich keine Progs nebenher laufen...


----------



## Pulchi (5. Oktober 2007)

Pulchi am 23.09.2007 06:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 12113 3 DMark 06 Punkte.
> Leadtek Geforce 8800GTX (Standardtakt)
> 4 GB DDR2 800 (G.Skill)
> QXC 6600@2.66 GHz@1.137 Volt.
> ...


Wuhu nochmal eine leichte Steigerung:
Diesmal ist der QXC6600@2997MHZ@1.25Volt.
 12493 Punkte


----------



## MoronicBum (6. Oktober 2007)

11059 Punkte

Intel E6600 @ 3Ghz
2 GB GEIL
8800 GTX 
Evga 680i


----------



## mastermaisi777 (6. Oktober 2007)

*4551*

C2D 2160 @3,33 ghz
1gb ddr2-666 @ 740 (5-4-4-14)
*7600gt*@ 724/933
Gigabyte P35-DS3

schafft jemand mehr mit einer 7600gt?   
liege auf dem niveau einer 7900gs (laut dem computerbase werten)


----------



## PANsVoice (7. Oktober 2007)

8400 Punkte


Vista Premium 64
E 6600
Gigabyte P35-DS4 (BIOS F4)
Leadtek 8800 GTS / 640
4 GB DDR2-800, 5-5-5-12
Treiber 163.69
Standardtakte


----------



## INU-ID (7. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( klick für Vollbild )))

Intel Quad-Core@11xFSB266= 2,93GHz
HD2900Pro@700MHz GPU, 825MHz RAM


*11540 3DMark*

SM2           = 4330
HDR/SM3 = 4930
CPU          = 4530


----------



## max86gt (9. Oktober 2007)

INU woher nimmst immer diese greafikkarten oder hast du zu viel Geld


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin ich wundere mich dass dieses System von nem Freund:

Intel core 2 Duo E6750
Geforce 8600 GTS (512 MB)
2x 1GB AB (DDR2)

Insgesamt 5200 P.  bei Benchmark hat und ich aber mit diesem System:

Amd athlon 64 3700 (2,2 Ghz)
Geforce 8800 GTS (320 MB)
2x 512 AB (DDR)

5800 P. habe.  Ist denn der Leistungsunterschied der beiden Grafikkarten größer als der, der CPU's ???


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Oktober 2007)

SUPERMANLEIN am 15.10.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ich wundere mich dass dieses System von nem Freund:
> 
> Intel core 2 Duo E6750
> Geforce 8600 GTS (512 MB)
> ...



Die GTS ist wesentlich schneller 

Allerdings habe ich mit:

Q6600 @ 3,03, 4 GB Kingston und 8800GTS 600/900 unter XP 11400 Punkte  Mit einer besseren CPU kann man so einiges herausholen, das zeigt aber auch das die 8600GTS wesentlich schwächer ist.


----------



## SCUX (15. Oktober 2007)

INU-ID am 07.10.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ((( klick für Vollbild )))


Crysis MP Beta


----------



## AsterixXx (15. Oktober 2007)

So hab mal wieder durchlaufen lass....ohne OC:


3DMark Score	10354 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	4790 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	4689 Marks
CPU Score	2415 Marks

Detailed Test Results

Graphics Tests
1 - Return to Proxycon	39.471 FPS
2 - Firefly Forest	40.362 FPS

CPU Tests
CPU1 - Red Valley	0.762 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley	1.225 FPS

HDR Tests
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0)	43.073 FPS
2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0)	50.704 FPS


----------



## max86gt (17. Oktober 2007)

SUPERMANLEIN am 15.10.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ich wundere mich dass dieses System von nem Freund:
> 
> Intel core 2 Duo E6750
> Geforce 8600 GTS (512 MB)
> ...



Wie du es selber siehst bremsst dein Prozessor deine Graka ab tauscht mal die Grakas   

nee besorg dir nen schnelleren Prozzi ( zwei kerne am besten) dann läufts wieder rund


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (17. Oktober 2007)

max86gt am 17.10.2007 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 15.10.2007 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momentan läuft bei mir alles rund, hab die grafikkarte nämlich erst seit ein paar monaten (hatte vorher ne ATI Radeon 9600 SE 128 MB) und hab ne Leistungssteigerung von über 120%. Hol mir demnächst erstmal noch 1GB Arbeitsspeicher. In absehbarer Zeit werd ich mir dann wahrscheinlich den Opteron 180 holen.

Und zu dem Vergleich von mir und meinem Freund, er hat sich das Komplettsystem  für 750€  hier http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2205 gekauft. Ich hab nur 275€ für die Graka hingeblättert. Wir hatten vorher genau das gleiche System(Amd 3700, radeon 9600). Vorher hat die Graka gebremst, jetzt tut's der CPU.


----------



## QuaddiGTX (24. Oktober 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout (5. November 2007)

System siehe Signatur/Profil

*12422 Punkte in 3D Mark06*

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11930329


----------



## Craft-III (10. November 2007)

ich hab "nur" 8123 Punkte mit meinem System (unter XP)


----------



## MyNameIsEarl (10. November 2007)

3D Mark 06 Score 10611


Mein System:
C2D E6750
Gigabyte P35-DS3P
2 Gb Corsair DDR2-800
Asus 8800gt
Windows Vista 64bit
ohne Übertaktung


----------



## INU-ID (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( klick für Vollbild )))


----------



## eXitus64 (13. November 2007)

3DMark Score	2870 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	1165 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	1049 Marks
CPU Score	1453 Marks


hmmmm ich glaub die kantenglättung war doch aktiv -,-

hardware:
T5450 2x1,66GHz
GeForce 8600M GS
1GB DDR2


----------



## QuaddiGTX (14. November 2007)

babajager am 18.01.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Links http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml
> 
> 
> Bitte Postet eure Ergebnisse mit Systemangaben.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=35840361mo7.jpg


----------



## INU-ID (14. November 2007)

QuaddiGTX am 14.11.2007 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In deinem Sys-Profil steht das du eine 88GTX hast, aber auf dem Screenshot nutzt du das CCC zum übertakten. Wäre cool wenn du immer die aktuelle Hardware mit in dein Posting schreibst, oder so einen Screenshot machst das man sie auf den Bildern erkennen kann.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (16. November 2007)

so hab meine 7600gt nun einem kleinen v-mod unterzogen : 
GPU : standart der 7600gt = 560 nun 781 @ +0,1v bis 724 gehts auch mit stock voltage
Memory : Standart war bei mir 800 (wegen xxx version) nun 986 @+0,1v 

ergibt einen 3dmark06 score von *4869* und bin damit schnellster im online result browser ohne sli   


cpu lief mit 3,2ghz

edit so hab dem ram nochn wenig mehr spannung gegeben und nun mein ergebnis :

5018 Punkte 
Gpu 781 mhz
Ram 1080mhz 

habe jetzt schon  1700 Punkte mehr als eine 7600gt auf std Takt


----------



## alkoholgeist (23. November 2007)

ich habe 14.927

wenn ich OC von der GraKa zurück auf standart setze hab ich 2.000 weniger.....sprich 12.956

system siehe sig


----------



## JackBlack89 (24. November 2007)

alkoholgeist am 23.11.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe 14.927
> 
> wenn ich OC von der GraKa zurück auf standart setze hab ich 2.000 weniger.....sprich 12.956
> 
> system siehe sig



kann ich mal nen screen haben, ich hab 14600 und mein quad lief auf 3.2 ghz und meine ultra auf 695/1150. 

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alkoholgeist (27. November 2007)

wie kann ich denn ein bild hochladen???

[img=http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3285/14943es3.th.png]

ok so???


----------



## SCUX (29. November 2007)

also nach http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=623041 Verbesserungen,
hab ich 13Punkte mehr   
*4855* Punkte    süß, oder  :-o

Main Test Results
3DMark Score 4855 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 2113 Marks 
SM 3.0 Score 1843 Marks 
CPU Score 1759 Marks 

Detailed Test Results
Graphics Tests 
1 - Return to Proxycon 16.89 FPS 
 2 - Firefly Forest 18.334 FPS 

CPU Tests 
CPU1 - Red Valley 0.556 FPS 
 CPU2 - Red Valley 0.89 FPS 

HDR Tests 
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0) 16.32 FPS 
 2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0) 20.543 FPS

EDIT: hab grad was gefunden, da steht doch 8800GTS...kann das denn sein    (hab ich unter Google gefunden, ist doch nen Fake?!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEUER TREIBER NEUES GLÜCK   
3DMark Score *4981 *3DMarks  
SM 2.0 Score 2113 Marks  
SM 3.0 Score 1968 Marks  
CPU Score 1758 Marks


----------



## alkoholgeist (16. Dezember 2007)

SCUX am 29.11.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also nach http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=623041 Verbesserungen,
> hab ich 13Punkte mehr
> *4855* Punkte    süß, oder  :-o
> 
> ...




ja türlich is das möglich hab da sogar 42000 punkte......ist ja schließlich der uralte 3DMark03......


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (19. Dezember 2007)

Werde ich mal meine peinlichen werte posten^^

4634p. im 3dmark06 mit einem Pentium D 915@3,00Ghz,2gig Ram DDR 667,8600gt@ 630/830 und einem Asrock 4 core dual vsta.

Naja geht bestimmt noch was....


----------



## Otep (22. Dezember 2007)

So ich habe im 06:

11945 Punkte...

klick mich


----------



## lorgan (23. Dezember 2007)

SCUX am 29.11.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also nach http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=623041 Verbesserungen,
> hab ich 13Punkte mehr
> *4855* Punkte    süß, oder  :-o
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein Notebook der gleichen Reihe, allerdings mit dem T7500 und der GF M 8600 GT SLI und komme auf 6600 Marks, allerdings habe ich an Vista noch nichts getweaked - von den neusten Treibern und dem SP1 abgesehen.

Anders sieht es mit meinem Rechner aus, der sich eigentlich kaum hinter dem Notebook verstecken müsste. Der erreicht peinliche 3400 Marks, irgendwas muss da defekt sein...


----------



## Michael16 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab *12155 *3DMarks im 3DMark06

Mein System: Core 2 Quad *Q6600 @ 3,24GHz*
* 2x 2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 @ 800MHz/900MHz *
                        (3,325GB nutzbar wegen Vista 32Bit )
                         Powercolor *HD 3850 512MB @ 803MHz/1962MHz*

oder in man sysprofile gucken... *siehe signatur*


----------



## Michael16 (30. Dezember 2007)

INU-ID am 25.08.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du wirklich nicht mehr punkte mit der Ultra!?? oder hast du irgendwelche qualitätseinstellungen aktiviert!?? 
weil ich hab mit meinem etwas niedrigergetakteten Q6600 @ 3,24GHz und meiner übertakteten HD 3850 512MB @ 803MHz/1962MHz *12155 Punkte!!*


----------



## noxious (30. Dezember 2007)

Michael16 am 30.12.2007 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du wirklich nicht mehr punkte mit der Ultra!?? oder hast du irgendwelche qualitätseinstellungen aktiviert!??
> weil ich hab mit meinem etwas niedrigergetakteten Q6600 @ 3,24GHz und meiner übertakteten HD 3850 512MB @ 803MHz/1962MHz *12155 Punkte!!*


Kann auch sein, dass er mit einer höheren Auflösung (1280x1024) gebencht hat.
Ich sehe hinter dem vorderen Kasten eine "024" rausgucken. Könnte von der Auflösung sein


----------



## Michael16 (30. Dezember 2007)

noxious am 30.12.2007 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael16 am 30.12.2007 02:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beim 06er ist aber die standardauflösung 1280x1024!! mit der auflösung hab ich auch gebencht!!!


das is mein testergebnis:
Main Test Results

3DMark Score 12155 3DMarks 
 SM 2.0 Score 4785 Marks 
 SM 3.0 Score 5025 Marks 
 CPU Score 4632 Marks


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Dezember 2007)

Jippiee. 10k geknackt. 10.060 Points im 3dMurks, endlich.

PC:
e4300 @ 3ghz (9*333)
2*1GB TakeMS DDR2 800
8800Gts 640 @630/950 Mhz
GA-P35-DS3 Rev1

Stattliches Ergebnis. Was würde an dieser Stelle ein Quadcore mit gleichem Takt bringen?


----------



## Volgel (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues
Hier ich wollt auch mal rumprollen

alles auf standarttakt 

system siehe sig 

11 000 PUNKTE


----------



## schemmi91 (5. Januar 2008)

q6600 @ 3,5ghz
8800gt  700mhz/1000mhz
ddr1100 cl 5.5.5.15

14.500points^^

geht...


----------



## silberbengel (8. Januar 2008)

Mein Pc:

Intel E 6550 @ 2,8GHz
Gigabyte P35 DS4
2GB RAM Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4DHX 
Seagate ST3250410AS (Barracuda 7200.10)
Zotac 8800 GTS 320 MB @ GPU 594 / RAM 950 / Shader 1350 (Biosflash)

10188 3D Marks


----------



## Goliath110 (9. Januar 2008)

13.661Punkte

System siehe Sysprofile


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2008)

*3280 3DMarks*. 
Tja, damit bin ich langsamer als ein Notebook. 

Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, wie sehr RAM und die Grafikkarte bremsen.


----------



## andi2801 (15. Januar 2008)

Mein alter P4 Rechner schaffte nur 3702 Punkte
der neue
12739


----------



## doceddy (28. Januar 2008)

10100 Points:
E4500@2,9ghz, hd3850 512mb, ddr2-900

Ist denk ich mal ganz ordentlich


----------



## ahe1977 (29. Januar 2008)

15591Pkt

Q6600@3,4Ghz
Asus P5B-Deluxe
2x1Gig A-Data DDR2-800
Zotac 8800GT AMP@749/1224/1864

http://www.sysProfile.de/id49506


----------



## Erel68 (6. Februar 2008)

9702 3D-Mark

CPU: 3733
SM2: 3992
HDR/SM3: 3824

Die 10k knack ich nach ein bischen Optimierung


----------



## McK8800GT (14. Februar 2008)

10718 3DMarks

CPU : 5200+ 64 X2 3 GHz
BOARD : GA M56S-S3
RAM : 2x 1 GB DDR2667
GraKa : XFX Alpha Dog 8800 GT  690/1720/980
OS : Vista 32bit
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 500 Gb

Ich denk da geht noch was !!


----------



## Erel68 (14. Februar 2008)

Es ist vollbracht. (War eigendlich einfach - 8800 GTS/640 auf 600/900)

10855 3dMark
CPU: 3738
Sm2: 4566
Sm3/HDR: 4373


----------



## rc127 (17. Februar 2008)

9686 3DMarks
Cpu 2283
SM2. 4188
SM3.4648

CPU : 6000+ 64 X2 3 GHz
BOARD : ASUS M2N-E SLI
RAM : 2x 1 GB DDR2800
GraKa : ATI GeCube Radeon HD 3850 256mb
OS : Windows XP SP2


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (20. Februar 2008)

Noch 6800 Punkte.

Die alte Pentium D 830 CPU erweist sich derzeit als echte Systembremse.
Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse wenn die 8400er CPU endlich geliefert wird.
(allein die Bremse des Speichers auf 800Mhz statt 1333 schmerzt)

Habe derzeit die kuriose Situation das sich die 8800 GTS 512 bei den Grafiktests langweilt und die CPU aus dem letzten Loch pfeift. ^^


----------



## Otep (26. Februar 2008)

JuHu!!

die 12k geknackt   

klich mich 12062


----------



## King-Dyeon (27. Februar 2008)

gibs hier nich i-wie ne rangliste von den ganzen ergebnissen ?^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (27. Februar 2008)

11092 Punkte.
System: Q6600 mit Hyper TX2, Jetway 8800GT, 2x2 Gb Mushkin RAM, P35 DS3, Samsung 500GB-Platte.

Hm, meine Prozessoren-Kerne haben jeweils 2419 Megaherz, ist das normal, das die jeweils 19 mehr als angegeben haben?  :-o


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

CPU C2D 6400@3GHz
8800GTS 675/990@758/1004

3DMark Score	11128

SM 2.0 Score	4958 	
SM 3.0 Score	5622 	
CPU Score	2344 	
Test Results
Graphics Tests
    1 - Return to Proxycon	40.15 FPS 	
    2 - Firefly Forest	42.48 FPS 	
CPU Tests
    CPU1 - Red Valley	0.74 FPS 	
    CPU2 - Red Valley	1.18 FPS 	
HDR Tests
    1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0)	57.99 FPS 	
    2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0)	54.45 FPS


----------



## Kustermann (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

13652 Punkte

Q6600 @ 2.4 ghz
xfx 8800gtx standrttakt
4gb 1066 hz ddr2 ram (aenon x-tune)
Pr5-Ds4


----------



## uuodan (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

12109 Punkte

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5490377

System:

- Vista Ultimate x64
- Intel C2D E6750 @ 3200Mhz (400 x 
- 4096 MB DDR-2 @ 1000Mhz
- Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6
- eVGA 8800GTS 512 G92
- 2 x SATA 2 Samsung Raid 0 @ 480GB

mfg


----------



## King-Dyeon (1. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hat von euch jemand die 8800gt / 8800gts/8800gtx im sli ?
Wenn ja schreibt ma bitte euer 3dmark06 ergebnis rein, oder schreibt es mir in icq--> 204-047-547
Wichtig sind für mich sm2 & sm3, da mein sli system noch nicht so richtig funktioniert


----------



## BMWPOWER87 (2. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hallo mein System istt
Intel Q6600
ASUS 8800GTX
P36-DS3
Corsair XMS2 DHX 4096MB DDR2-800 PC2-6400U  
Windows Vista 64
meine ergebnisse
3dmark score 2594
cpu score        1230
SM2.0                814
HDR/SM3.0     1206


könnt ihr mir sagen wieso das so sehr schlecht ist
????


----------



## Otep (3. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				BMWPOWER87 am 02.03.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein System istt
> Intel Q6600
> ASUS 8800GTX
> P36-DS3
> ...


Das is eine gute Frage, was hast Du eingestellt?


----------



## GraKaOC (3. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

hier, meine punkte, die 11k grenze krieg ich noch, sind ja auch nur 16punkte  
insgesamt: 10984 Marks
E4300 @ 3ghz @ wakü
8800gts 640 G80 @ 645/1650/916
2Gig ram 
Windoof Vista ultimate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King-Dyeon (4. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

17.216 punkte

2x8800gts512 MSI - OC
qx9650
2x 2gb ddr2-1066 OCZ 
P7N Diamond.

- Wohlgemerkt ohne cpu übertaktung.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (4. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

14.001 Punkte
E6420 @ 3,2 gghz
2 GB Ram 800er 4-4-4-12 Team Extreem
XFX 8800 GTS (G92) @775/1900/1062
Vista 32 Bit 

SM 2.0 Score 6160  
SM 3.0 Score 6131
CPU Score 2776


----------



## Kreon (6. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

12472 Punkte


System:

- Vista Ultimate x64
- Intel C2D E6750 @ 3200Mhz (400 MHz FSB) 
- 4096 MB DDR-2 @ 800 Mhz 5-5-5-12
- Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
- MSI 8800GTS OC 512 G92 


Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, da sich das Ergebnis mit den meisten von hier auch deckt. Aber in der Futuremark internen Vergleichsliste, die man bei der Punkteanzeige angezeigt bekommt, ist mein System im Vergleich mit anderen Systemen der gl. Klasse nur im mittleren Mittelfeld.

Verwundert mich ehrlich gesagt, da ich ja sowohl den Prozesser als auch die Graka (das Modell, das von Haus aus schon übertaktet ist) übertaktet habe.

Sind das alles nur Freaks, die noch mehr an den Schräubchen gedreht haben (max. erreichte Punkte mit meinem System waren über 16k) oder stimmt hier was nicht?


----------



## Otep (6. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Nun, die Ergebnisse sind wohl von Hardcore OCern    die mit Stickstoff usw... Ihre Mopeds Pimpen.... denke ich zumindest....


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

mein Ergebniss: 10130

Settings: 1280x1024, ja eben die standard einstellungen im 06er.

System: Vista Ultimate, rest: siehe sig.


----------



## GraKaOC (8. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

update,
11050 3D Marks, hab die CPU auf 3,075ghz laufen und bei der GraKa den Shader-takt erhöht.

update numbero two:
11212 3d marks
bin mit dem Speicher-takt schon 200mhz hochgegangen, ma schaun wie viel noch drin sitzt.
meine CPU hat leider die FSB-wall schon bei rund 360mhz, da sitzt leider nicht mehr viel drin, vllt krieg ich aber noch ein bisschen mehr raus.


update 3:
hab jetzt 11454   
erreicht mit: E4300 @ 3,2 @ 1,45volt
Geforce 8800gts 640 @ 665mhz Core, 1650mhz Shader und 1060mhz Ram.

Alles unter WInVista Ultimate. 

update 4    
*hab jetzt 11617*
cpu weiter geoced auf 3,35ghz mit ner spannung von so richtig tollen 1,6volt 
graka auch noch nen bisschen weiter geoced und den lüfter auf tollen 100% am laufen    schön laut 

wenn ich alles ohne OC laufen lasse und die CPU auf 1,8ghz komm ich auf schlappe 9213, also bis jetzt nur durch OC schon rund 2500 Punkte mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kustermann (9. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Kreon am 06.03.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> 12472 Punkte
> 
> 
> System:
> ...



Vieleicht liegts an der software
hab nur mit neusten treibern (forceware)
und dem forceware unlock tool 2000 pkt rausgeholt


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (10. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

14.012 Punkte, zwischen der neuen 8400er CPU und meiner alten Pentium D 830 liegen Welten, trotz 3Ghz.

Bin zufrieden.


----------



## MoronicBum (11. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Endlich die 12000er Schwelle überschritten!
12150 Punkte und das boxed mit:


- C2D E6600 @ 3GHz
- Evga 8800GTX
- Evga 680i Mainboard
- 2gig Geil 4-4-4-12 @ 800MHz


Freut mich, da die CPU mit Vcore 1,2V stabil läuft und nicht wirklich warm wird... HELL YEAH!

EDIT: Jetzt sind es 12235


----------



## AMDFX (29. März 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1382/l6gxxkkr_jpg.htm

Da mein Punktestand bei 3d mark 06... sollte alles da stehen  

Greetz


----------



## VolkerWpt (11. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

10502

Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Transporter05 (12. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

http://www.sysprofile.de/id25522


11,403 Punkte (aber ab heut kommt mein neuer Cpu mal schauen was noch geht!


----------



## Skeen29 (13. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

10471 Punkte mit meinem Book. Es rennt wie sau...

Core 2 Duo T9300 2,5 GHz @ 2,8GHz
GeForce 8800M GTX 
4 GB DDR 2 800MHz
250GB HD

http://www.sysprofile.de/id62469


----------



## max86gt (14. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Hab jetzt auch endlich neuen Wert 

 

3DMark Score  	12015   	 	
SM 2.0 Score 	5626 		
SM 3.0 Score 	5604 		
CPU Score 	        2646 

Damit bleibe ich lange zufrieden!


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

System im Gamerprofil (auf den Avatar klicken    )

15280 Punkte


----------



## maRinho (23. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

12428 Points
CPU Score ~2700 Points

C2D E8400
XFX 8800GTS (G92)
2 GB OCZ Titanium
Gigabyte EX38-DS4


----------



## Madin45 (26. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

NUR 8382 Punkte   

System:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz
Sapphire HD 3870
Gigabyte GA P35 DS3L
2x 2GB Aeneon DDR2 RAM
Windows xp 32 Bit

Warum habe ich plötzlich so wenig Punkte??

Hatte vorher 10997 Punkte


----------



## Zubunapy (26. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Madin45 am 26.04.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> NUR 8382 Punkte
> 
> System:
> 
> ...


Anderer Treiber? 2k ist schon ein happiger Unterschied... Und bei dem Sys auch reichlich lahm.


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (30. April 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Meine neue CPU ist da 

3DMark Score	12689 

SM 2.0 Score	6113
SM 3.0 Score	6055
CPU Score	2617

C2D E8400 @ 3375
XFX 8800 GTS 512 MB @ 771/ 1077

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=6512823&compareResultType=14


----------



## FetterKasten (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

hi  mein neuer pc sieht so aus:

9800gtx oc @ 740 mhz core

intel q9550 (4x, 2,83ghz)

gigabyte ex38 ds4

4gb ram ddr2 800



so und nun hab ich im 3d mark06 knapp 14000 punkte
13900 und nochwas

sind die punkte in ordnung und wird bei meinem system alles in ordnung sein?

danke


----------



## Stubborn (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Mein Sys:

Asus P5B Deluxe
E6300 @ 2,8Ghz   
Radeon 3870 @ Standard Takt - Catalyst 8.4
4GB DDR2-800
Vista 64


Gesamt Score = 10189 Punkte
SM2.0 Score = 4413 Punkte
SM3.0 Score = 4882 Punkte
CPU Score = 2401 Punkte


Sind diese Werte im Grünen Bereich oder sollte ich mehr erreichen?   

mfg Stubborn


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				FetterKasten am 02.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hi  mein neuer pc sieht so aus:
> 
> 9800gtx oc @ 740 mhz core
> 
> ...


kennt sich niemand mit dem 3d mark und hardware aus?


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				FetterKasten am 04.05.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 02.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte nur mal zeigen, was passiert wenn man ´ne billige Graka hat:
4659  mit ´ner Nvidia 8600 GT


----------



## lars159 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Meine Punkte 9963

Mein Pc (nicht oc)
E6750
8800GTS 640mb (kein neuer Treiber)
2 Gb
Asus P5N-E sli
vista 32


----------



## Mi4com (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GH OZ 3848 MHz
ARCTIC Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Gigabyte X38-DS5  4GB Ram
SAMSUNG HD753LJ SATA II
Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate 32 dadurch nur 3,2 GB Ram
Nutzbar

3DMark 06  Score 17162  3DMarks
63,104 FPS		SM2.0 Graphics Tests
67,870 FPS		SM2.0 Graphics Tests
1,086 FPS		CPU Tests
1,758 FPS		CPU Tests
86,911 FPS		HDR/SM3.0 Graphics Tests
88,448 FPS		HDR/SM3.0 Graphics Tests

Ich finde die Werte eines Benchmarktest sind zweitrangig
solange das aufgebaute oder fertig gekaufte System zügig
Arbeitet.
Benchmarktest sollte man einsetzten zur Stabilitätskontrolle
bei Übertaktung oder Systemfehlern.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Meine Punkte: 8923

Pc:
Athlon 64x2 4800+ ee
8800GTS 512mb
*2x * Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 1 GB[/b]
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe
Vista 32bit Ultimate

Sind die Punkte so ok? oder bremmst da was?


----------



## RPCTAKTIKAL (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				FetterKasten am 02.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hi  mein neuer pc sieht so aus:
> 
> 9800gtx oc @ 740 mhz core
> 
> ...


Ätsch   hab weder quad noch 9x00 graka oder ein x38 mainboard....aber 14931 punkte


----------



## totovo (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

so nun will ich mich aber auch mal hier verewigen...

Ich erreiche mit meinem System (siehe Sig.) so 9900 Punkte


----------



## max86gt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Bl4ckburn am 19.05.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Punkte: 8923
> 
> Pc:
> Athlon 64x2 4800+ ee
> ...



Dein CPu bremmst


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

stolze 2646 Punkte   

SM 2.0 Score   1075 	
SM 3.0 Score    945 	
CPU Score       1453

mit Win Vista Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe zu meiner neuen CPU den C2D E8400 ein neues Mainboard gekauft.
Das GA-X48-DS4, da mein altes ASUS P5W DH Deluxe mit der CPU Probleme hatte.

Die CPU ist für den Test auf 3.49 GHz gelaufen und die Graka:
die XFX 8800 GTS 512 MB mit 771/1944 und 1058 MHz
normal Takt 678/1700 und 986 MHz.

das Ergebnis:

3DMark Score: 13944 
SM 2.0 Score  :   6619  
SM 3.0 Score  :   6348
CPU Score     :    3113

finde ist ganz gut das Ergebnis.

NoX


----------



## Falco16 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

5560 Punkte


----------



## Bashmaster (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

3DMark Score   11511 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score     4727 	 	
SM 3.0 Score     4833 	 	
CPU Score         3809

ist das normla bei meinem System oder stimmt da was nicht?
unterstütz das program auch 4 kerne weil ich beim cpu test o-2fps hatte, oder ist das nur natürlich?

mfg Bash


----------



## max86gt (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				Bashmaster am 04.06.2008 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 3DMark Score   11511 3DMarks
> SM 2.0 Score     4727
> SM 3.0 Score     4833
> CPU Score         3809
> ...



Das ist normal da dein System nicht Übertacktet ist ich nemme an du hast noch dazu Vista auf deinem Rechner! und solange die Spiele laufen muss man auf die Paar Punkte nicht achten!


----------



## Bashmaster (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				max86gt am 09.06.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bashmaster am 04.06.2008 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Übertaktet habe ich (noch) nicht, aber Vista habe ich auhc nicht, sondern XP


----------



## KingOfKingZ95 (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab
Q9450 @ 3.44GHz
9800 GX2
8 Gb RAM 1066
Asus Maximus Formula X38

ich hab so ca. 17000 Punkte


----------



## hasjam01 (15. Juni 2008)

Da kann sich ja mein Ergebniss sich sehen lassen bin aktuell bei 15032 PKT. ist aber noch nicht final ich denke bei Cpu und Graka geht noch was!


----------



## MSIX38 (24. Juni 2008)

Score: 13294




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



((klick))


----------



## MSIX38 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*



			
				FetterKasten am 02.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hi  mein neuer pc sieht so aus:
> 
> 9800gtx oc @ 740 mhz core
> 
> ...



Müsstest eigentlich ein bissel mehr haben, ich erreiche alleine mit einem Q9450@2,67GHz und einer 8800GT schon 13294k.
Lass mal ein Festplattendefrag laufen und wiederhole den Bench dann nochmal.


----------



## N1ghtt3rror (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 ist Online !!*

Ich habe mit einem C2D E6420 @ 3,40 Ghz

14978 3DMarks06 erreicht.

Intel C2D E6420 @ 3,40 Ghz
MSI P35 Neo2-FR-Platinium
2xATI HD3870 @ 769/1251
2x1024 MB Corsair 800 Mhz DDR2 Ram @ 1020 Mhz 6/7/7/20

MFG

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101361&d=1214467224

unter dem link kann man den screen downloaden


----------



## FatP (26. Juni 2008)

*3D Mark 2006 mit Q6600*

Mein Ergebnis!!!!


14902 Punkte

Mein Prozessor lief aber mit 3207,1 MHz!!!! Leider nicht stabiel!!


MFG 

FatP


----------



## Chat1000 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: 3D Mark 2006 mit Q6600*

Intel C2D E8300 @ 2 x 4.2 Ghz, 1.33V (geht noch höher  )
Asus P5Q-E P45 series
G.Skill 2048MB DDR2 1066 @ 1200 Mhz @ 2.23V
Gecube HD3870 TurboX III @ 860/2520 Mhz 

-----------
12754 Punkte

Da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Mario187 (2. Juli 2008)

*Score:* 1448 3Dmarks   und das auch mit 640 x 480  

System:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE
Total Physical Memory   1.00 GB  
Mainboard : P4SD-VX

Weiß nicht ob ich mir schon nen neuen Pc holen soll oder nicht. Oder doch lieber warten soll


----------



## Otep (7. Juli 2008)

14533... klick mich


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2008)

AMD Athlon 64  X2 5600+(2*2,8GHz) 
Mvidia GeForce 8800GT 512MB 
4GB Kingston DDR2 667 RAM 
Win XP SP 3
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Musik
Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
Nichts übertaktet
Meine Punkte :
Gesamt : 9872 Punkte

SM2.0 Score:4552

HDR/SM3.0 Score:4689

CPU Score:2160


----------



## RexaL (12. Juli 2008)

9438Pkts mit meinem 939 system (ist doch recht odrentlich dafür finde ich^^):

CPU: X2 4200+ @ 2,83Ghz (1.34VCore)

Board: Asus A8n-SLI

Speicher:  2048MB Kingston Hyper X 2-3-3-6 1T

Graka: MSi NX 8800GTS OC @ D.O.T Commander

klick


----------



## Zubunapy (6. August 2008)

13052 Punkte bei nachfolgendem Sys:

q6600@3,1ghz
8800gt
GA-P35-DS3 Board und
6GB RAM DDR2@828 Mhz

Ist ersma okay.


----------



## FatalMistake (16. August 2008)

14142 3DMurks bei:
E4300 @ 3,654 GHz Wakü
2GB DDR2 1066
HD4870 @ 815 1150MHz
Rest: siehe Sig.
mfg


----------



## OC-Junk (22. August 2008)

15894 Marks mit :
Intel Core 2 Quad q6600@3Ghz mit 1,336V (Luftkühlung mit Freezer 7 pro)
2x MSI 8800GTS 320MB bei 600/1408/900 CPU/Shader/Memory
MSI P6N SLI-FI motherboard 
4 Gb A-data ddr2 800 
900Watt netzteil von OCZ
Windows XP Pro.


----------



## xyxoo (24. August 2008)

habe es mal online checken lassen aber ob ich dieses trauen kann ist fraglich.
intel core 2duo e8500
ati hd2900xt
speicher 3072 mb
asus p5q deluxe

3dm06

10900 points

muss ich jetzt so machen    oder so     oder so     ?
egal die grafik  bei spielen sieht gut aus und es rennt und rennt.


----------



## corey77 (25. August 2008)

GA-EP P35 DS3R Rev 2.1

CPU E 8400 @3.6 Ghz / Vcore= 1,2250 (standard)

Graka MSI GTX 280 2.0 OC Version - @680/ 1180 / 1380

Speicher 4 Gigabyte OCZ DDR 2 1066 @960

HD Samsung Spinpoint F1 - 1Terrabyte

CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen

TFT HP w2408h Monitor 24"

Win Vista Ultimate 32bit

16270  3dmarks


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. August 2008)

12980 

Mit der limited version .... 

1280x1024
kein AA
Texturfilter: Optimal

Sys:

siehe unten 

weis nich ob dad was zur sache tut (denke ma nich ^^) : Netzteil Tg600-BZ


----------



## N1ghtt3rror (6. September 2008)

C2D E 6420 @ 3,5 GHz
2x1024 MB Corsair @ 1024 Mhz
MSI P35 Neo2-FR-Platinium
2x HD 3870 @ 769/1251

15315 3DMarks


Klick mich


----------



## Spawncyrus (13. September 2008)

15317   

Bislang nur die CPU auf 3,6 @ 8,5x400 übertaktet


----------



## hasjam01 (14. September 2008)

Mein Ergebiniss ist:


18426 Pkt.  
SM 2.0 Score:7594
HDR/SM3.0 Score:8347
CPU: 5167


----------



## Yutshi (19. September 2008)

ich bekomme 3D Mark noch nicht einmal zum laufen. -.-"
ich habe schon viel nachgelsen und nichts dergleichen brachte ein ergebnis der freude.
vllt kann mir hier jemand helfen?! 

XP_Prof_SP3
E6750 @ 3,00 GHz
2048 MB OCZ 
GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 1.0 @ BIOS F14a
Powercolor HD4850_1024MByte


----------



## hasjam01 (19. September 2008)

hast du es schon direkt bei Futuremark samt patch runtergelanden, wenn ja welche fehlermeldung kommt denn?


----------



## Yutshi (19. September 2008)

hasjam01 am 19.09.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du es schon direkt bei Futuremark samt patch runtergelanden, wenn ja welche fehlermeldung kommt denn?


ich habe es bisher nur ein der zwei mal runtergeladen und sonst oft versucht von der pcgh-dvd zu installieren. in der form aber schon auf scheinbar aktuellem stand. 
bei futuremurk werd ich das jetzt mal machen und patchen. mal sehen. übrigens: keine 3D Mark Version läuft.   -.-

EDIT:   JETZT läuft´s endlich! wer weiss woran es lag. ^^


----------



## hasjam01 (20. September 2008)

Na wenn er läuft das lass mal ein paar ergebnisse sehen !


----------



## Yutshi (21. September 2008)

bei standarteinstellungen und standarttakt der graka (4850-1gig Ram) komm ich z.Z. auf 11989 3D-Marks   ^^
da geht sicherlich noch so einiges...


----------



## KingArthur (21. Oktober 2008)

Asus P5Q
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Gainward HD4870 512 MB
4 GByte OCZ DDR2-1066
Vista Business 64Bit
Ati Catalyst 8.10

Nix übertaktet...

13.3995 Punkte

Ist das gut? Oder zu wenig?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Oktober 2008)

*10991 3DMarks*

mit unterem System & Cat 8.9


----------



## oehne (22. Oktober 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 22.10.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> *10991 3DMarks*
> 
> mit unterem System & Cat 8.9



poste mal n screen...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Oktober 2008)

oehne am 22.10.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 22.10.2008 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bitteschön - diemal is etwas mehr weil im Hintergrund kein Download lief:
http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3dmarkmh9.jpg

PS: Die MHz-Anzeige stimmt nicht - er läuft mit 3,2 GHz - nicht mit 3,520.


----------



## max86gt (8. November 2008)

KingArthur am 21.10.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus P5Q
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> Gainward HD4870 512 MB
> 4 GByte OCZ DDR2-1066
> ...



Vergleiche bei Futuremark.com die ergebnisse mit gleichen systemen!


----------



## Zubunapy (25. November 2008)

KingArthur am 21.10.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus P5Q
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> Gainward HD4870 512 MB
> 4 GByte OCZ DDR2-1066
> ...



Also, 133.995 Punkte sind zweimal Weltrekord!!! Aber, da du rund 13k meinen dürftest: Ist Okay. Ich hab zwar 2k mehr, aber auch nen Quad. Aber macht der so viel aus? Ich nutze ebenfalls Windoof Fiesta 64 und habe ebenso ne 4870 drin. Auch 512... 6GiB RAM dürften den Unterschied kaum machen. Ist ja auch langsamer getaktet (800)


----------



## Bert2007 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab 15431Punkte mit meinem System,noch....
Mache am Freitag noch ne 2.Graka rein.
Mal sehen was dann so geht!
Jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## max86gt (22. März 2009)

Zubunapy am 25.11.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> KingArthur am 21.10.2008 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja quad macht meist immer so um die 2k aus!


----------



## N8Mensch (23. März 2009)

max86gt hat den Thread wieder "frisch" gemacht, dann post´ ich auch noch mal   :

_14.500 Points_

Eine entscheidende Rolle spielt natürlich die Software - da sehe ich bis auf Arma2 eigentlich keine Probleme.
Vielleicht rüste ich irgendwann mal eine G380 oder ATI5870 nach, CPU könnte dann sogar noch reichen.


----------



## nairolf92 (11. August 2009)

Hab jetzt neulich mal 3DMark06 auf meinem Laptop laufen lassen 
Das Ergebnis: 128 3DMarks


----------



## niraka (13. August 2009)

Mein System steht in der Sig.

8159     

Ich mochte das blöde 3D Mark noch nie


----------



## Freaky22 (15. August 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt neulich mal 3DMark06 auf meinem Laptop laufen lassen
> Das Ergebnis: 128 3DMarks


   Den kann ich über 

4169 Punkte mit meinem Lappi

2 GHz Core 2 Duo, Radeon 3650


----------



## N8Mensch (15. August 2009)

niraka schrieb:


> Mein System steht in der Sig.
> 
> 8159
> 
> Ich mochte das blöde 3D Mark noch nie


 
Die Punkte haben schon ihren Grund. Entweder hast du nicht 3DMark*2006* benutzt oder es lief nicht mit Standardeinstellungen(1280*1024/ AA, AF & Co off).
Gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, die schließe ich jetzt aber mal aus.


----------



## niraka (17. August 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> niraka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein System steht in der Sig.
> ...


   OK, ich habe 3DMark *Vantage* benutzt / benutzen müssen, weil das 2006 bei mir nicht funktionieren wollte.

Meine Einstellungen beim Surfen und generell sind 1440x900 (bei 23 Zoll) (weil mir sonst die Schrift zu klein is) und beim Spielen (-nur The Witcher im Moment) 1960x1084.

Dieses AA und AF lese ich oft. Wo kann nachgucken ob das an oder aus ist ?

*"Gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, die schließe ich jetzt aber mal aus.*"
Welche denn


----------



## N8Mensch (17. August 2009)

niraka schrieb:


> OK, ich habe 3DMark *Vantage* benutzt / benutzen müssen, weil das 2006 bei mir nicht funktionieren wollte.
> 
> Meine Einstellungen beim Surfen und generell sind 1440x900 (bei 23 Zoll) (weil mir sonst die Schrift zu klein is) und beim Spielen (-nur The Witcher im Moment) 1960x1084.
> 
> ...


   Da du das leistungshungrigere Vantage benutzt hast, sind die von dir erzielten Punkte in Ordnung. 
Das habe ich mir bereits gedacht und deshalb Möglichkeit #3(mit deinem Rechner stimmt was nicht) quasi ausgeschlossen.     

TFT-Monitore haben eine bestimmte native Auflösung, mit der das Bild perfekt dargestellt wird(wenn Anzahl der Monitorbildpunkte mit den Pixeln des darzustellenden Bildes übereinstimmen). Weicht man von der nativen Auflösung ab, hat man a) eine verzerrte, unscharfe Bilddarstellung oder b) schwarze Ränder an den Seiten. Bei dir wird a) der Fall sein, da "reales Bild darstellen" erst in den Treibern aktiviert werden müsste.
Da lassen sich auch die Bildverbesserungen wie AA, AF, VSync, Texturfilterqualität usw. aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren.
Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen - > Erweitert -> Grafikkarte auswählen -> Einstellungen vornehmen


----------



## combatIII (19. August 2009)

Hi!

Weiß nicht ob das so passt mit meinem Sys?In manchen Anwendungen wird das Crossfire glaub ich nicht erkannt (Steam) in anderen wiederum schon hab deshalb mal beide Benchmarks laufen lassen.

Mark06:
Gesamt Sys.: 18573 Pkt.
S.M 2.0: 6867 Pkt.
S.M 3.0: 9955 Pkt.
CPU: 4472 Pkt.

Vantage:
Gesamt Sys: 14386 Pkt.
CPU: 11172 Pkt.
Grafik: 15913 Pkt. 

System:
AMD PhenomII X4 955 BE
ASUS M4A78T-E
Sapphire HD 4890 OC @ 901/1000 Mhz Crossfire dual x8 Mode
OCZ PC 1600XXXX 2x2GB
WD Velioceraptor 150 GB 10.000 rpm


nichts übertaktet und mit Vista 32bit sowie Cat 9.7 getestet.


----------



## SCUX (20. August 2009)

moin^^
^wie ist das bei dem Vantage. den Trialschlüßel kann man ja nur einmal verwenden?!?
aber es gab/gibt doch auch eine "offene" Version zum mehrfachtesten, oder   

ich hatte gestern kurz vor dem Testende eine Fehlermeldung (irgendein Scriptfehler wtf), und somit hat sich mein Trialschlüßel verabschiedet, ohne Ergebnis


----------



## N8Mensch (20. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> moin^^
> ^wie ist das bei dem Vantage. den Trialschlüßel kann man ja nur einmal verwenden?!?
> aber es gab/gibt doch auch eine "offene" Version zum mehrfachtesten, oder
> 
> ich hatte gestern kurz vor dem Testende eine Fehlermeldung (irgendein Scriptfehler wtf), und somit hat sich mein Trialschlüßel verabschiedet, ohne Ergebnis


   Soweit ich weiß, kann Vantage einmal benutzt werden und dann ist Schluss. 
Oder man legt für das eigentlich überflüssige Programm ein paar Euro auf den Tisch ^^.

Benutze einfach 3DMark06, reicht doch voll und ganz.


----------



## SCUX (20. August 2009)

naja ok,
den 06er einfach standartmäßig runterladen oder gibt es da PatchsPacks oder sowas??


----------



## N8Mensch (20. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> naja ok,
> den 06er einfach standartmäßig runterladen oder gibt es da PatchsPacks oder sowas??


 Hier klicken   und die aktuelle  3DMark06 Version v1.1.0 (vom 06.2009) herunterladen.


----------



## niraka (21. August 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> niraka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OK, ich habe 3DMark *Vantage* benutzt / benutzen müssen, weil das 2006 bei mir nicht funktionieren wollte.
> ...


Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Im CCC habe ich jetzt erstmal alles auf "anwendungsgesteuert" gestellt und ich hoffe das bedeutet das was ich denke.

Wegen des Monitors: also ich habe beides: unscharfe Schrift _und_ schwarze Balken an der Seite. (Außer beim Spielen)
Wie/wo geht denn das mit "reales Bild darstellen" in Treibern aktivieren ? (Der Monitor ist mit DVI-Kabel an der Graka angeschlossen)

Übrigens hat es jetzt doch geklappt 3D Mark 06 zum Laufen zu bringen.
Ich habe vor den Einstellungen am Ram (CL5) *14215 Punkte* bekommen
Und hinterher (CL4) *14290* 
Welch Aufschwung


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

also beim 3DM06 habe ich 16.133 Punkte....Sidebar aus, Virenscanner an, an der Grafik nix rumgefummelt..


----------



## niraka (21. August 2009)

Wie lief denn diese Wüstenlandschaft mit dem Tor bei dir ?

Bei mir liefs im Schnitt mit einem Frap. ( 0,1,2 )


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

> Wie lief denn diese Wüstenlandschaft mit dem Tor bei dir ?
> Bei mir liefs im Schnitt mit einem Frap. ( 0,1,2 )



also ich hab jetzt nicht dauernd auf die Zahlen unten geschaut^^
aber beim letzten Lauf, noch mit einer 8700mGT, wars deutlich langsamer...jetzt konnte man sowas wie fließende Bewegungen FAST wahrnehmen


----------



## N8Mensch (21. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> > Wie lief denn diese Wüstenlandschaft mit dem Tor bei dir ?
> > Bei mir liefs im Schnitt mit einem Frap. ( 0,1,2 )
> 
> 
> ...


   Die *Wüstenlandschaft* ist ein reiner CPU-Benchmark, die Grafikkarte spielt also keine Rolle. FPS um die 1-2 fps sind ganz normal.

@ Niraka

*Anwendungsgesteuert* bedeutet, dass die Einstellungen in der Software zur Geltung kommen. Hat den Nachteil, dass Spiele nicht immer alle Einstellungen wie z.B.: AF zur Verfügung stellen und deshalb nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
Z.B.: AF(schärfere Bodentexturen auf Entfernung) habe ich bei immer mind. auf 4x oder 8x stehen, da nicht viel Leistung verbraucht wird, die Optik sich aber stark verbessert. 16x geht eigentlich auch noch, kann aber unter Umständen bis zu 15-20% Leistung kosten.

"*Reales Bild* darstellen" wird bei mir in der NVidia-Systemsteuerung unter "Flachbildschirm-Skalierung ändern" aktiviert/ deaktiviert. Die native Auflösung ist eigentlich die optimale Ausgangssituation. Zu kleine Schrift z.B.: im Internet kann mithilfe der Zoom-Funktion vieler Browser leicht umgangen werden. In Spielen solltest du auf jeden Fall die native Auflösung deines Monitores wählen. Schwarze Balken stören nur und ein unscharfes Bild braucht auch niemand.


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

> > Die *Wüstenlandschaft* ist ein reiner CPU-Benchmark, die Grafikkarte spielt also keine Rolle. FPS um die 1-2 fps sind ganz normal.


   ups, da kam der Noob rau in mir^^

âber auch da war der Unterschied zwischen einem T7300 und einem 955AMD wohl sichtbar


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (19. Oktober 2009)

Habe es auch mal laufen lassen auf meinem aktuellen System:

 14855 Punkte im 3DMark06

 System:

 Core 2 Duo Q6600 @ 3,06 GHz

 Abit AB) Quad-GT (Intel 965P)

 4 GiByte GSkill DDR2-800

 Nvidia GTX 260/216@650/14xx/1050 (GPU/Shader/RAM)
 Nvidia 8800 GT @default
 Windows 7 Ultimate



 Ich vermute durch die 2. Graka im System wird die PCI-Express-Anbindung ausgebremst, da dürfe nur noch 8x PCI-1.1 anliegen. Aber neue Teile sind schon auf dem Weg, dann darf ein Core i7 920 zeigen was in ihm steckt. 

Edit: anscheinend bin ich da schon am CPU-Limit: auch mit 703/1515/1051 (GPU/Shader/RAM) waren nicht wirklich mehr Punkte drin.


----------



## eXitus64 (13. November 2009)

3227 Punkte

 System:
 Core 2 Duo T5450 (2x1,66GHz)
 2GB DDR667
 Geforce 8600M GS 256MB DDR2  (600/400(800)/1200@680/455(910)/1600)


----------



## portal501 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hy,Habe bei mir auch mal den 3Dmark06 durch laufen lassen trial.25.759Punkte.

 Gigabyte.Mainboard.GA-MA790FX-UD5P.

 CPU.AMD PHONEM II 965BE mit C3 Stepping.und Crosair wasserkühlung 4X4GHz.

 RAM.DDR3 1600mhz. 6GB

 Grafik Nvidia GTX295 OC von gainward.

 netzteil zalman ZM-850-HP

 Gehäuse Gigabyte 3D aurora.

 festplatte WD zwei mal 640GB

 Laufwerk LG BD kombi


----------



## BenQman (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Test nach meiner Aufrüstung auch nochma durchlaufen lassen..

 Ca. *17000* Punkte waren es, die hunderter weiß ich nicht mehr ^^

 Das ist doch eig in Ordnung für mein System, oder??

 Was würde es bringen würde ich mir:
 1. nochmal 6GB von meinem RAM zu holen
 oder
 2. 6GB mit schnellerem 1600Mhz RAM??


----------



## Raziel95 (8. Januar 2010)

Mit unten genanntem System 20458 Punkte.
 Ich denk das ist ganz akzeptabel^^


----------



## March20 (15. März 2010)

hab knappe 10500 punkte mit unten stehendem system auf Default-Settings


 aber eine Frage:

 Warum gehen die Frames beim CPU test total in den keller?


----------



## N8Mensch (15. März 2010)

March20 schrieb:


> aber eine Frage:
> 
> Warum gehen die Frames beim CPU test total in den keller?


 
  Weil die Grafikkarte nicht mitarbeitet und die dargestellte Szene die CPU total überfordert.


----------



## ThornWithin (19. März 2010)

Windows 7 Pro
 Gigabyte Ex 38-DS5
  Q6600 4x2.4Ghz
  8GB Ram
  8800 GTX*

**11403 Punkte*


  reicht das noch aus um aktelle spiele (Assassins Creed II, Metro 2033 etc.) 
  auf mitteren bis hohen einstellungen zu zocken!?

  mfg
  ThornWithin


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (17. Juni 2010)

Seltsam,
im 3D Mark 06 komme ich auf 14500 Punkte.
Im 3D Mark Vantage komme ich auf 16900 Punkte.

Ob das eine Eigenart der 470 GTX ist?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Seltsam,
> im 3D Mark 06 komme ich auf 14500 Punkte.
> Im 3D Mark Vantage komme ich auf 16900 Punkte.
> 
> Ob das eine Eigenart der 470 GTX ist?


3d06 würd ich nicht mehr nehmen für moderne Karten. An sich wären 14500 bei 3D06 viel zu wenig für ne 470. 


auch 3DVantage ist zwar moderner, aber heutzutage kannst Du an sich nur noch WIRKLICH Karten untereinander vergleichen, wenn Du 2-3 Benchmarks und dann noch mind 5 versch. Spiele testest. Vantage taugt an sich auch nur noch, um zu schauen, ob alles o.k ist - also ob Du die Punkte bekommst, die man dieser Karte und CPU haben müßte.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (17. Juni 2010)

Also besser der

Heaven Benchmark v2.1

FPS:*51.1*
Scores:*1287*
Prinzipiell bin ich also erstmal zufrieden. Selbst AvP ist flüssig auf DX11.


----------



## meisterjaegerXXL (7. August 2010)

Notebook:
Marke: mysn  Schenker-Notebook
Model: XMG6 - 15,6"
CPU: Quad i7-940XM @ 3,Ghz
VGA: ATI Radeon HD 5870 Mobility ( ist ja nicht mit der Desktop zu vergleich )
RAM: 2x2GB 1333


Score: 14.800 Points


----------



## alimania (11. Dezember 2010)

Mein von nem 939 Sokel X2 +3800, 2GB Ram, Nvidea 285GTX  gegen AMR3 ausgetauscht!
Das ist der Ferrarie 890FX Chip geht ab.

Mark06:
Gesamt SysScore: 17554 Pkt.
S.M 2.0: Score: 7131 Pkt.
S.M 3.0: 8175 Pkt.
CPU: 4785 Pkt.

AquaMark3
GFX : 19,194
CPU . 15,499
Gesamt : 118,556 

System: 
AMD PhenomII X6 T1090 (6x3200 Mhz)                                           Overclock 6x3722 Mhz)
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Grainward Nvidea 285 GTX  648/1242 Mhz (1024 MB DDR3)     Overclock 703/1406 Mhz)
4GB Kinston HyperX PC1600 2x2GB Kit DDR3 (12800)
WD Digital 200 GB 7.200 rpm (SATA II)


----------

